# Fake prom staged to trick lesbian kids (here we go again wow)



## critter

"wonder what is so wrong with these people? its sickining i now want a free vip ticket to go down there and go into teh school and just start something..

Fake prom staged to trick lesbian kids - Broadsheet - Salon.com


"
Constance McMillen just wanted what teenage girls have dreamed about since time immemorial -- to go to the prom with the person she's dating. In McMillen's case, that person happens to be another girl. But the possibility of some same-sex jamming to "I Gotta Feeling" didn't sit too well with the folks at Mississippi's Itawamba Agricultural High School. Reasoning that no prom was better than a prom with lesbians, they abruptly canceled the whole affair last month. Cue media frenzy, ACLU lawsuit, Facebook uproar.
*After an embarrassing glare of attention on Itawamba, it seemed a happy ending was in sight. Last Tuesday, the school agreed to host an off-campus prom and told Constance she could, per her stated intention, bring her date and wear a tux. On Friday night, McMillen and her girlfriend showed up at the Fulton Country Club ready to party. There, she says, she found just seven other revelers, including two learning disabled students.*
Worse, she claims that her classmates were off doing the Macarena at an alternate event, arranged with the aid and consent of the parents and staff of her school. Speaking to the Advocate this week, McMillen said, "They had two proms and I was only invited to one of them ... everyone went to the other one I wasn't invited to."
God knows it's no great stretch to give teens and adults credit for being ignorant douchebags, but seriously? They threw a whole other prom? What is this, an episode of "Glee"?
Indeed, Gawker reported yesterday that they had dug up a Facebook page for one of McMillen's classmates, and lo! There were pix galore of a well-attended, corsage-riddled weekend dance event. (Even more have been neatly compiled on BruceKatz23's Flickr stream.) Unlike that legendary slumber party your best friend threw when she told you she was home alone with the mumps, however, the alternate dance wasn't a total top secret. McMillen says that she knew about the other event, but_, "If I wasn't wanted there, I wasn't going to go."_
*T**he elaborate lengths to which people will apparently go to avoid a girl in a tux are dispiriting at best, and McMillen's victory may seem to have the word "Pyrrhic" stamped all over it. But in the end, she may well have had a better prom than many of us ever did.* (Non-discrimination is a right, but having crappy experiences in high school is pretty much an inevitability.) McMillen told the Advocate that the special ed kids "had the time of their lives ... That's the one good thing that came out of this, [these kids] didn't have to worry about people making fun of them."
_It may have been far from perfect, but unlike the blowout across town, that little shindig at Fulton Country Club was everything that I hope for for my own daughters, on their prom nights and their wedding days and all their lives. Because none of those other people matter. On Friday night, Connie McMillen got to walk through that door on the arm of the person she wanted to dance with."
_

Fake prom staged to trick lesbian kids - Broadsheet - Salon.com


School and students need to stop listen to parents and grow up. "


http://www.salon.com/life/broadsheet/2010/04/06/constance_mcmillen_fake_prom


----------



## Dis

> School and students need to stop listen to parents and grow up.



Seriously?


----------



## hyakku

Wow. As an American who believes in the freedom of all our citizens, this is outrageous.

I'm not one that is specifically for or against homsexuality, but with my vote, I ensure to voice support for homosexual marriages and everything else. this is because the constitution my great nation was founded on was based on equality for all. 

If this was a private school, unfortunately I probably wouldn't even comment, what they do with their money is also an aspect of the american constitution that I don't plan to mess with, despite having experienced discrimination myself as a minority, I feel that the best way to deal with it is within the parameters of our constitution.

When something like this happens at a public school, at the expense of the taxpayer, its disgusting. Then I remember that not only are they wasting our tax dollars, but they are wasting them on doing something that is constitutionally illegal and unsound. Then I'm really flabbergasted as to how this was allowed to go down.

Then I remember that every event involving the american midwest/south like this generally has a fucking ridiculous conclusion.


----------



## Ravi

Amazing. They even revealed that in their opinions the learning disabled are shameful and unequal.


----------



## California Girl

Dis said:


> School and students need to stop listen to parents and grow up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?
Click to expand...


Same question.


----------



## asaratis

California Girl said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> School and students need to stop listen to parents and grow up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same question.
Click to expand...

I think 'ing' was left off of 'listen'.  It makes sense then.

It appears that some Victorian parents think if they can keep their children away from "undesirable" people during the school years, they'll never have to deal with those people when they graduate.

What bunches of STUPID PARENTS we have sprinkled across this nation.  School is not the place to practice the shunning of reality.


----------



## Dis

asaratis said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think 'ing' was left off of 'listen'.  It makes sense then.
> 
> It appears that some Victorian parents think if they can keep their children away from "undesirable" people during the school years, they'll never have to deal with those people when they graduate.
> 
> What bunches of STUPID PARENTS we have sprinkled across this nation.  School is not the place to practice the shunning of reality.
Click to expand...


I'm smart enough to put the "ing" on to "listening".

The OP indicates that children need to stop listening to their parents, and their teachers..

Seriously?  THAT is what I'm questioning.

I know things are different nowadays, what with "abuse this, abuse that, mom looked at me wrong, dad made me mow the lawn on a weeknight",  but if I basically told my parents and/or my teachers to get screwed, and did what I wanted, my ass was grounded, and I'm lucky if I didn't get a smack upside the head.


----------



## editec

critter said:


> "wonder what is so wrong with these people? its sickining i now want a free vip ticket to go down there and go into teh school and just start something..
> 
> Fake prom staged to trick lesbian kids - Broadsheet - Salon.com
> 
> 
> "
> Constance McMillen just wanted what teenage girls have dreamed about since time immemorial -- to go to the prom with the person she's dating. In McMillen's case, that person happens to be another girl. But the possibility of some same-sex jamming to "I Gotta Feeling" didn't sit too well with the folks at Mississippi's Itawamba Agricultural High School. Reasoning that no prom was better than a prom with lesbians, they abruptly canceled the whole affair last month. Cue media frenzy, ACLU lawsuit, Facebook uproar.
> *After an embarrassing glare of attention on Itawamba, it seemed a happy ending was in sight. Last Tuesday, the school agreed to host an off-campus prom and told Constance she could, per her stated intention, bring her date and wear a tux. On Friday night, McMillen and her girlfriend showed up at the Fulton Country Club ready to party. There, she says, she found just seven other revelers, including two learning disabled students.*
> Worse, she claims that her classmates were off doing the Macarena at an alternate event, arranged with the aid and consent of the parents and staff of her school. Speaking to the Advocate this week, McMillen said, "They had two proms and I was only invited to one of them ... everyone went to the other one I wasn't invited to."
> God knows it's no great stretch to give teens and adults credit for being ignorant douchebags, but seriously? They threw a whole other prom? What is this, an episode of "Glee"?
> Indeed, Gawker reported yesterday that they had dug up a Facebook page for one of McMillen's classmates, and lo! There were pix galore of a well-attended, corsage-riddled weekend dance event. (Even more have been neatly compiled on BruceKatz23's Flickr stream.) Unlike that legendary slumber party your best friend threw when she told you she was home alone with the mumps, however, the alternate dance wasn't a total top secret. McMillen says that she knew about the other event, but_, "If I wasn't wanted there, I wasn't going to go."_
> *T**he elaborate lengths to which people will apparently go to avoid a girl in a tux are dispiriting at best, and McMillen's victory may seem to have the word "Pyrrhic" stamped all over it. But in the end, she may well have had a better prom than many of us ever did.* (Non-discrimination is a right, but having crappy experiences in high school is pretty much an inevitability.) McMillen told the Advocate that the special ed kids "had the time of their lives ... That's the one good thing that came out of this, [these kids] didn't have to worry about people making fun of them."
> _It may have been far from perfect, but unlike the blowout across town, that little shindig at Fulton Country Club was everything that I hope for for my own daughters, on their prom nights and their wedding days and all their lives. Because none of those other people matter. On Friday night, Connie McMillen got to walk through that door on the arm of the person she wanted to dance with."_
> 
> 
> Fake prom staged to trick lesbian kids - Broadsheet - Salon.com
> 
> 
> School and students need to stop listen to parents and grow up. "
> 
> 
> Fake prom staged to trick lesbian kids - Broadsheet - Salon.com


 
This is just outrageous.

What a sick fucking community this must be.


----------



## goldcatt

Seven other kids were there, which makes 9 total. So two of the kids were lesbians, and two were learning disabled. Which begs the question, who else did the school officials and community deem so undesirable they could not be allowed to associate with their precious little poppets?


----------



## critter

Dis said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same question.
> 
> 
> 
> I think 'ing' was left off of 'listen'.  It makes sense then.
> 
> It appears that some Victorian parents think if they can keep their children away from "undesirable" people during the school years, they'll never have to deal with those people when they graduate.
> 
> What bunches of STUPID PARENTS we have sprinkled across this nation.  School is not the place to practice the shunning of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm smart enough to put the "ing" on to "listening".
> 
> The OP indicates that children need to stop listening to their parents, and their teachers..
> 
> Seriously?  THAT is what I'm questioning.
> 
> I know things are different nowadays, what with "abuse this, abuse that, mom looked at me wrong, dad made me mow the lawn on a weeknight",  but if I basically told my parents and/or my teachers to get screwed, and did what I wanted, my ass was grounded, and I'm lucky if I didn't get a smack upside the head.
Click to expand...


 more rude and more insults.... grow up.. i copied and pasted it... i posted this on another forum and i didn't get anything like this shit. what the fuck is your problem? don't like fix it.


 maybe the fact the parents are forcing there views... on there kids... or this would of never happen.  Oh no i am going to get "grounded" 

grow up.


----------



## critter

asaratis said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think 'ing' was left off of 'listen'.  It makes sense then.
> 
> It appears that some Victorian parents think if they can keep their children away from "undesirable" people during the school years, they'll never have to deal with those people when they graduate.
> 
> What bunches of STUPID PARENTS we have sprinkled across this nation.  School is not the place to practice the shunning of reality.
Click to expand...



thank you for not being so mean and nasty...


----------



## asaratis

Dis said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same question.
> 
> 
> 
> I think 'ing' was left off of 'listen'.  It makes sense then.
> 
> It appears that some Victorian parents think if they can keep their children away from "undesirable" people during the school years, they'll never have to deal with those people when they graduate.
> 
> What bunches of STUPID PARENTS we have sprinkled across this nation.  School is not the place to practice the shunning of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm smart enough to put the "ing" on to "listening".
> 
> The OP indicates that children need to stop listening to their parents, and their teachers..
> 
> Seriously?  THAT is what I'm questioning.
> 
> I know things are different nowadays, what with "abuse this, abuse that, mom looked at me wrong, dad made me mow the lawn on a weeknight",  but if I basically told my parents and/or my teachers to get screwed, and did what I wanted, my ass was grounded, and I'm lucky if I didn't get a smack upside the head.
Click to expand...


No intent to dis you there, Dis.  Sometimes it's hard to tell with the lack of proper punctuation whether the poster meant to say this or that.

"School and students need to stop, listen to parents and grow up." would have made some sense to a person that thinks parents have more sense than school boards and students.  Since some meddling parent likely objected to the presence of a lesbian dressed as a male at a school prom to start all this crap anyway, the statement makes more sense with addition of 'ing'.


----------



## critter

asaratis said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think 'ing' was left off of 'listen'.  It makes sense then.
> 
> It appears that some Victorian parents think if they can keep their children away from "undesirable" people during the school years, they'll never have to deal with those people when they graduate.
> 
> What bunches of STUPID PARENTS we have sprinkled across this nation.  School is not the place to practice the shunning of reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm smart enough to put the "ing" on to "listening".
> 
> The OP indicates that children need to stop listening to their parents, and their teachers..
> 
> Seriously?  THAT is what I'm questioning.
> 
> I know things are different nowadays, what with "abuse this, abuse that, mom looked at me wrong, dad made me mow the lawn on a weeknight",  but if I basically told my parents and/or my teachers to get screwed, and did what I wanted, my ass was grounded, and I'm lucky if I didn't get a smack upside the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No intent to dis you there, Dis.  Sometimes it's hard to tell with the lack of proper punctuation whether the poster meant to say this or that.
> 
> "School and students need to stop, listen to parents and grow up." would have made some sense to a person that thinks parents have more sense than school boards and students.  Since some meddling parent likely objected to the presence of a lesbian dressed as a male at a school prom to start all this crap anyway, the statement makes more sense with addition of 'ing'.
Click to expand...



The only problem i have with it... its when people are insulting they don't notice yet... in this same section were talking about bulling/harassment by a student who kill themselves.

one of the reason you haven't seen me insult someone back... I am trying to change the ways i speak back to people who don't think before commenting.


----------



## goldcatt

editec said:


> This is just outrageous.
> 
> What a sick fucking community this must be.



Yep. And the thing is, the parents sheltering their little darlings from having any contact with the Big Bad Lesbians and the God Awful Learning Disabled and whoever else they singled out while they were at it aren't doing their kids any favors. High school juniors and seniors who are that sheltered from reality aren't going to handle real life very well.  The ones who face it, deal with it and move on are the ones whose Mercedes and Jags the little coddled pusskins will be washing for a living in 10 years or so.


----------



## critter

goldcatt said:


> Seven other kids were there, which makes 9 total. So two of the kids were lesbians, and two were learning disabled. Which begs the question, who else did the school officials and community deem so undesirable they could not be allowed to associate with their precious little poppets?




that one is easy... the gay guys.... and non "popular students"


----------



## DiamondDave

critter said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think 'ing' was left off of 'listen'.  It makes sense then.
> 
> It appears that some Victorian parents think if they can keep their children away from "undesirable" people during the school years, they'll never have to deal with those people when they graduate.
> 
> What bunches of STUPID PARENTS we have sprinkled across this nation.  School is not the place to practice the shunning of reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm smart enough to put the "ing" on to "listening".
> 
> The OP indicates that children need to stop listening to their parents, and their teachers..
> 
> Seriously?  THAT is what I'm questioning.
> 
> I know things are different nowadays, what with "abuse this, abuse that, mom looked at me wrong, dad made me mow the lawn on a weeknight",  but if I basically told my parents and/or my teachers to get screwed, and did what I wanted, my ass was grounded, and I'm lucky if I didn't get a smack upside the head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> more rude and more insults.... grow up.. i copied and pasted it... i posted this on another forum and i didn't get anything like this shit. what the fuck is your problem? don't like fix it.
> 
> 
> maybe the fact the parents are forcing there views... on there kids... or this would of never happen.  Oh no i am going to get "grounded"
> 
> grow up.
Click to expand...



You ignorant nitwit

As parents we are indeed to instill our values and teaching upon children... not to let them grow up unstructured to act upon whims of their inexperience

Your parents basically need to give you an ass whoopin'


----------



## martybegan

All this makes me thing the better way to have handled it would have been for the girl and her date to just show up at the prom instead of asking permission. People are more devious when they have time to plan things. Faced with denying entry I have a feeling the person at the door would have caved.


----------



## goldcatt

critter said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seven other kids were there, which makes 9 total. So two of the kids were lesbians, and two were learning disabled. Which begs the question, who else did the school officials and community deem so undesirable they could not be allowed to associate with their precious little poppets?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that one is easy... the gay guys.... and non "popular students"
Click to expand...


Or the fat kids. They might ruin the perfect little darlings' pictures, don't you know?


----------



## Samson

hyakku said:


> Wow. As an American who believes in the freedom of all our citizens, this is outrageous.



Why?

Everyone was invited to the school sponsored event, including the Lesbian.

There was another PRIVATE event planned on the same evening.

Most kids _*using their individual freedom made the choice*_ to go to the PRIVATE event.


Would you have been happier had eveyone been rounded up at the end of bayonets so they could be forced to dance with a lesbian?


----------



## editec

goldcatt said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just outrageous.
> 
> What a sick fucking community this must be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. And the thing is, the parents sheltering their little darlings from having any contact with the Big Bad Lesbians and the God Awful Learning Disabled and whoever else they singled out while they were at it aren't doing their kids any favors. High school juniors and seniors who are that sheltered from reality aren't going to handle real life very well. The ones who face it, deal with it and move on are the ones whose Mercedes and Jags the little coddled pusskins will be washing for a living in 10 years or so.
Click to expand...

 
I'm not much interested in the damage done to the rest of the kids who were invited to the REAL prom.

Fuck them and their fucking parents, too.

Every offical responsible for this at the school should be fired, their professional licenses removed, too.

What they did to those kids was unconscionably cruel.

The whole fucking town should be razed to the ground.


----------



## Hellokitty

Maybe the students just wanted to have a prom without all the media coverage being brought on by McMillen.


----------



## Samson

editec said:


> critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> "wonder what is so wrong with these people? its sickining i now want a free vip ticket to go down there and go into teh school and just start something..
> 
> Fake prom staged to trick lesbian kids - Broadsheet - Salon.com
> 
> 
> "
> Constance McMillen just wanted what teenage girls have dreamed about since time immemorial -- to go to the prom with the person she's dating. In McMillen's case, that person happens to be another girl. But the possibility of some same-sex jamming to "I Gotta Feeling" didn't sit too well with the folks at Mississippi's Itawamba Agricultural High School. Reasoning that no prom was better than a prom with lesbians, they abruptly canceled the whole affair last month. Cue media frenzy, ACLU lawsuit, Facebook uproar.
> *After an embarrassing glare of attention on Itawamba, it seemed a happy ending was in sight. Last Tuesday, the school agreed to host an off-campus prom and told Constance she could, per her stated intention, bring her date and wear a tux. On Friday night, McMillen and her girlfriend showed up at the Fulton Country Club ready to party. There, she says, she found just seven other revelers, including two learning disabled students.*
> Worse, she claims that her classmates were off doing the Macarena at an alternate event, arranged with the aid and consent of the parents and staff of her school. Speaking to the Advocate this week, McMillen said, "They had two proms and I was only invited to one of them ... everyone went to the other one I wasn't invited to."
> God knows it's no great stretch to give teens and adults credit for being ignorant douchebags, but seriously? They threw a whole other prom? What is this, an episode of "Glee"?
> Indeed, Gawker reported yesterday that they had dug up a Facebook page for one of McMillen's classmates, and lo! There were pix galore of a well-attended, corsage-riddled weekend dance event. (Even more have been neatly compiled on BruceKatz23's Flickr stream.) Unlike that legendary slumber party your best friend threw when she told you she was home alone with the mumps, however, the alternate dance wasn't a total top secret. McMillen says that she knew about the other event, but_, "If I wasn't wanted there, I wasn't going to go."_
> *T**he elaborate lengths to which people will apparently go to avoid a girl in a tux are dispiriting at best, and McMillen's victory may seem to have the word "Pyrrhic" stamped all over it. But in the end, she may well have had a better prom than many of us ever did.* (Non-discrimination is a right, but having crappy experiences in high school is pretty much an inevitability.) McMillen told the Advocate that the special ed kids "had the time of their lives ... That's the one good thing that came out of this, [these kids] didn't have to worry about people making fun of them."
> _It may have been far from perfect, but unlike the blowout across town, that little shindig at Fulton Country Club was everything that I hope for for my own daughters, on their prom nights and their wedding days and all their lives. Because none of those other people matter. On Friday night, Connie McMillen got to walk through that door on the arm of the person she wanted to dance with."_
> 
> 
> Fake prom staged to trick lesbian kids - Broadsheet - Salon.com
> 
> 
> School and students need to stop listen to parents and grow up. "
> 
> 
> Fake prom staged to trick lesbian kids - Broadsheet - Salon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just outrageous.
> 
> What a sick fucking community this must be.
Click to expand...


Yes, any community that doesn't share your moral standards is just fucking sick.

Perhaps we should conduct an Inquistion, ferrit out those that sicken you, and burn them at the stake.


----------



## Samson

Hellokitty said:


> Maybe the students just wanted to have a prom without all the media coverage being brought on by McMillen.



Maybe there was an open bar at the non-school sponsored party?


----------



## Defiant1

I don't understand the outrage.

Everyone got what they wanted.


----------



## Samson

Defiant1 said:


> I don't understand the outrage.
> 
> Everyone got what they wanted.



No, not Ellen, and the National Association of Gay, Lesbian, Bisexual, Transsexuals.

They want _EVERYONE_ to accept their sexual preference/deviance (or whatever you prefer to call it).

_ANY_ Rejection will not be tolerated.


----------



## Ravi

Samson said:


> hyakku said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. As an American who believes in the freedom of all our citizens, this is outrageous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Everyone was invited to the school sponsored event, including the Lesbian.
> 
> There was another PRIVATE event planned on the same evening.
> 
> Most kids _*using their individual freedom made the choice*_ to go to the PRIVATE event.
> 
> 
> Would you have been happier had eveyone been rounded up at the end of bayonets so they could be forced to dance with a lesbian?
Click to expand...

According to the article, she wasn't invited to the other prom.


----------



## Ravi

Defiant1 said:


> I don't understand the outrage.
> 
> Everyone got what they wanted.


The freedom to not associate with those the school deemed below par...lesbians and retards.  

You must be a "conservative."


----------



## Hellokitty

Funny how the ACLU is quick to defend the rights of students in the GLBT community while at the same time try and censor the rights of students to include a prayer in their graduation ceremony.


----------



## Samson

editec said:


> What they did to those kids was unconscionably cruel.
> 
> The whole fucking town should be razed to the ground.



Yes, and then we can move on to the next population that doesn't embrase your definition of morality!!!

ONLY FIRE CAN CLEANSE THE LAND!!!

WOOOO HOOOO!!!!


----------



## Mr Natural

And life goes on in Gooberville, USA . . .


----------



## Samson

Hellokitty said:


> Funny how the ACLU is quick to defend the rights of students in the GLBT community while at the same time try and censor the rights of students to include a prayer in their graduation ceremony.



If you want to throw red herrings, try equating Gays to Blacks.

All sorts of outrage will prevail.

Shogun will even leave his tree-fort to participate.


----------



## jillian

Hellokitty said:


> Funny how the ACLU is quick to defend the rights of students in the GLBT community while at the same time try and censor the rights of students to include a prayer in their graduation ceremony.



in one instance the other students are protected from having other kids' religious beliefs imposed upon them. in the other, the kids are entitled to be treated like every other kid in school.

don't like that whole separation of church and state thing, eh? if your kid can't go 8 hours without organized prayer, your kid should go to parochial school.


----------



## Samson

jillian said:


> don't like that whole separation of church and state thing, eh? if your kid can't go 8 hours without organized prayer, your kid should go to parochial school.



Um.....jillian.....if I can't go 8 hours without watching Lesbians Embrase, then where should I go?


----------



## goldcatt

Samson said:


> hyakku said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. As an American who believes in the freedom of all our citizens, this is outrageous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Everyone was invited to the school sponsored event, including the Lesbian.
> 
> There was another PRIVATE event planned on the same evening.
> 
> Most kids _*using their individual freedom made the choice*_ to go to the PRIVATE event.
> 
> 
> Would you have been happier had eveyone been rounded up at the end of bayonets so they could be forced to dance with a lesbian?
Click to expand...


Yep, the "private event" organized and supported by school officials.

Appreciate the straw man, but you miss my point. You have a problem with the entitlement mentality, but don't seem to grasp that this is exactly the kind of overprotective, enabling behavior by schools and parents that fosters a generation of entitled brats. "Don't want to have to look at a learning disabled kid? Don't want to be in the same room with a lesbian? Sure honey, no problem, we'll go ten miles out of our way to bend over and kiss your ass for you."  Instead of "You don't have to like it, but you have to learn to deal with the fact that you don't get to have everything your way and not everybody will be like you. Go have a good time anyway."

Did they have the right to do what they did? If it weren't for the school's involvement, I'd say wholeheartedly yes - but it's for damned sure not "right". All just so their perfect little babies could be "entitled" to not have to look at those who just aren't good enough for them.


----------



## jillian

Samson said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't like that whole separation of church and state thing, eh? if your kid can't go 8 hours without organized prayer, your kid should go to parochial school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um.....jillian.....if I can't go 8 hours without watching Lesbians Embrase, then where should I go?
Click to expand...


you were right before when you said compare them to blacks. i thought we were past segregation...

should we put up a sign, "no blacks, no jews, no gays" to appease some nasty biased people who pretend their bias is based in their religion?


----------



## Hellokitty

jillian said:


> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how the ACLU is quick to defend the rights of students in the GLBT community while at the same time try and censor the rights of students to include a prayer in their graduation ceremony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in one instance the other students are protected from having other kids' religious beliefs imposed upon them. in the other, the kids are entitled to be treated like every other kid in school.
> 
> don't like that whole separation of church and state thing, eh? if your kid can't go 8 hours without organized prayer, your kid should go to parochial school.
Click to expand...



The "fake prom" was not a school event.


----------



## goldcatt

Hellokitty said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how the ACLU is quick to defend the rights of students in the GLBT community while at the same time try and censor the rights of students to include a prayer in their graduation ceremony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in one instance the other students are protected from having other kids' religious beliefs imposed upon them. in the other, the kids are entitled to be treated like every other kid in school.
> 
> don't like that whole separation of church and state thing, eh? if your kid can't go 8 hours without organized prayer, your kid should go to parochial school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The "fake prom" was not a school event.
Click to expand...


Go back and read the article. School officials were involved in planning and promoting it. There isn't enough info to know if any school funds were used, but it's clear this was not a strictly "private" affair.


----------



## Samson

goldcatt said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hyakku said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. As an American who believes in the freedom of all our citizens, this is outrageous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Everyone was invited to the school sponsored event, including the Lesbian.
> 
> There was another PRIVATE event planned on the same evening.
> 
> Most kids _*using their individual freedom made the choice*_ to go to the PRIVATE event.
> 
> 
> Would you have been happier had eveyone been rounded up at the end of bayonets so they could be forced to dance with a lesbian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, the "private event" organized and supported by school officials.
> 
> Appreciate the straw man, but you miss my point. .....
> Did they have the right to do what they did? If it weren't for the school's involvement, I'd say wholeheartedly yes - but it's for damned sure not "right". All just so their perfect little babies could be "entitled" to not have to look at those who just aren't good enough for them.
Click to expand...


I see.

Your point is, that you know what is right for the students and parents of Itawamba Agricultural High School.

How silly of them not to have considered your opinion.


----------



## Ravi

Hellokitty said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how the ACLU is quick to defend the rights of students in the GLBT community while at the same time try and censor the rights of students to include a prayer in their graduation ceremony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in one instance the other students are protected from having other kids' religious beliefs imposed upon them. in the other, the kids are entitled to be treated like every other kid in school.
> 
> don't like that whole separation of church and state thing, eh? if your kid can't go 8 hours without organized prayer, your kid should go to parochial school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The "fake prom" was not a school event.
Click to expand...

According to this, it was:



> In an apparent compromise, school district officials said parents would organize a private event with school chaperones that McMillen could attend, tuxedo and all



The Associated Press: Miss. lesbian student&#39;s prom night falls short


----------



## Samson

goldcatt said:


> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> in one instance the other students are protected from having other kids' religious beliefs imposed upon them. in the other, the kids are entitled to be treated like every other kid in school.
> 
> don't like that whole separation of church and state thing, eh? if your kid can't go 8 hours without organized prayer, your kid should go to parochial school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "fake prom" was not a school event.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go back and read the article. School officials were involved in planning and promoting it. There isn't enough info to know if any school funds were used, but it's clear this was not a strictly "private" affair.
Click to expand...


It is "clear?"

I think not: One even was sponsored by the school, the other even wasn't.


----------



## Samson

Samson said:


> If you want to throw red herrings, try equating Gays to Blacks.
> 
> All sorts of outrage will prevail.
> 
> Shogun will even leave his tree-fort to participate.



10.....9.....8.....7....



jillian said:


> you were right before when you said compare them to blacks. i thought we were past segregation...
> 
> should we put up a sign, "no blacks, no jews, no gays" to appease some nasty biased people who pretend their bias is based in their religion?



Yes behaving gay, and fluanting the community moral codes, is just like being born with more skin pigmentation.


----------



## goldcatt

Samson said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Everyone was invited to the school sponsored event, including the Lesbian.
> 
> There was another PRIVATE event planned on the same evening.
> 
> Most kids _*using their individual freedom made the choice*_ to go to the PRIVATE event.
> 
> 
> Would you have been happier had eveyone been rounded up at the end of bayonets so they could be forced to dance with a lesbian?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, the "private event" organized and supported by school officials.
> 
> Appreciate the straw man, but you miss my point. .....
> Did they have the right to do what they did? If it weren't for the school's involvement, I'd say wholeheartedly yes - but it's for damned sure not "right". All just so their perfect little babies could be "entitled" to not have to look at those who just aren't good enough for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see.
> 
> Your point is, that you know what is right for the students and parents of Itawamba Agricultural High School.
> 
> How silly of them not to have considered your opinion.
Click to expand...


You're just batting a thousand on the fallacy scale this morning, aren't you?

So tell me, what do you think of public school officials using at minimum their taxpayer funded time and resources as well as money to put on one "official" prom plus organize and support an additional event whose only goal was to exclude those they determined to be undesirables - including one lesbian couple, two learning disabled students, and five others who for whatever reason were deemed "unworthy"?


----------



## goldcatt

Samson said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "fake prom" was not a school event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go back and read the article. School officials were involved in planning and promoting it. There isn't enough info to know if any school funds were used, but it's clear this was not a strictly "private" affair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is "clear?"
> 
> I think not: One even was sponsored by the school, the other even wasn't.
Click to expand...


School board approval? School chaperones? School officals organizing and supporting the event? You can't be that obtuse - the label somebody uses when speaking to the media isn't exactly what determines the nature of the event.


----------



## critter

DiamondDave said:


> critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm smart enough to put the "ing" on to "listening".
> 
> The OP indicates that children need to stop listening to their parents, and their teachers..
> 
> Seriously?  THAT is what I'm questioning.
> 
> I know things are different nowadays, what with "abuse this, abuse that, mom looked at me wrong, dad made me mow the lawn on a weeknight",  but if I basically told my parents and/or my teachers to get screwed, and did what I wanted, my ass was grounded, and I'm lucky if I didn't get a smack upside the head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more rude and more insults.... grow up.. i copied and pasted it... i posted this on another forum and i didn't get anything like this shit. what the fuck is your problem? don't like fix it.
> 
> 
> maybe the fact the parents are forcing there views... on there kids... or this would of never happen.  Oh no i am going to get "grounded"
> 
> grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You ignorant nitwit
> 
> As parents we are indeed to instill our values and teaching upon children... not to let them grow up unstructured to act upon whims of their inexperience
> 
> Your parents basically need to give you an ass whoopin'
Click to expand...


Really what inexpreince do you parents have here... wait there focing there views on kids to caring what they believe its tradition. this is as much inexpereince as you get get nice try. Sorry but unlike you i make my own judgement calls if i make mistake that on me not my parents. I live by myself i am 23 years old and im not stupid enough to listen to waht you believe when you know in fact these parents are dead wrong. 



martybegan said:


> All this makes me thing the better way to have handled it would have been for the girl and her date to just show up at the prom instead of asking permission. People are more devious when they have time to plan things. Faced with denying entry I have a feeling the person at the door would have caved.



You didn't read the full story form the start, if she showed up with her date they would of never let her in.... she couldn't wear the tux... and she would of been ask to leave.



goldcatt said:


> critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seven other kids were there, which makes 9 total. So two of the kids were lesbians, and two were learning disabled. Which begs the question, who else did the school officials and community deem so undesirable they could not be allowed to associate with their precious little poppets?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that one is easy... the gay guys.... and non "popular students"
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or the fat kids. They might ruin the perfect little darlings' pictures, don't you know?
Click to expand...


Yea yay your right i forgot to add those... can't forget the nerds either



Samson said:


> hyakku said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. As an American who believes in the freedom of all our citizens, this is outrageous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Everyone was invited to the school sponsored event, including the Lesbian.
> 
> There was another PRIVATE event planned on the same evening.
> 
> Most kids _*using their individual freedom made the choice*_ to go to the PRIVATE event.
> 
> 
> Would you have been happier had eveyone been rounded up at the end of bayonets so they could be forced to dance with a lesbian?
Click to expand...


No would be forced to do anything they didn't want



Hellokitty said:


> Maybe the students just wanted to have a prom without all the media coverage being brought on by McMillen.



No acutally the school brought  the problem to themselves for cancel the prom for no good reason from the start. 



Defiant1 said:


> I don't understand the outrage.
> 
> Everyone got what they wanted.





Samson said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand the outrage.
> 
> Everyone got what they wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a way sure but are we going to keep accepting people like this? no we cannot we cannot move as a contury if we still stalk on these issues. How do you grow up and grow apart and become a better person?
> 
> No, not Ellen, and the National Association of Gay, Lesbian, Bisexual, Transsexuals.
> 
> They want _EVERYONE_ to accept their sexual preference/deviance (or whatever you prefer to call it).
> 
> _ANY_ Rejection will not be tolerated.
Click to expand...


there nothing wrong being gay, you can accpet them the way they are. there telling her that she would of had to bring a guy and wear a dress in that theory there forcing there opioion on her. nice try it does not worth both ways.




Ravi said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hyakku said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. As an American who believes in the freedom of all our citizens, this is outrageous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Everyone was invited to the school sponsored event, including the Lesbian.
> 
> There was another PRIVATE event planned on the same evening.
> 
> Most kids _*using their individual freedom made the choice*_ to go to the PRIVATE event.
> 
> 
> Would you have been happier had eveyone been rounded up at the end of bayonets so they could be forced to dance with a lesbian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to the article, she wasn't invited to the other prom.
Click to expand...

They didn't want her there, she didn't go she seem to have some fun.



Hellokitty said:


> Funny how the ACLU is quick to defend the rights of students in the GLBT community while at the same time try and censor the rights of students to include a prayer in their graduation ceremony.



prayer does not belong in public schools.... ask the court 



goldcatt said:


> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> in one instance the other students are protected from having other kids' religious beliefs imposed upon them. in the other, the kids are entitled to be treated like every other kid in school.
> 
> don't like that whole separation of church and state thing, eh? if your kid can't go 8 hours without organized prayer, your kid should go to parochial school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you
> 
> 
> The "fake prom" was not a school event.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go back and read the article. School officials were involved in planning and promoting it. There isn't enough info to know if any school funds were used, but it's clear this was not a strictly "private" affair.
Click to expand...


Yup got to love these section if people love it so much go there.


----------



## Samson

goldcatt said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, the "private event" organized and supported by school officials.
> 
> Appreciate the straw man, but you miss my point. .....
> Did they have the right to do what they did? If it weren't for the school's involvement, I'd say wholeheartedly yes - but it's for damned sure not "right". All just so their perfect little babies could be "entitled" to not have to look at those who just aren't good enough for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see.
> 
> Your point is, that you know what is right for the students and parents of Itawamba Agricultural High School.
> 
> How silly of them not to have considered your opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're just batting a thousand on the fallacy scale this morning, aren't you?
> 
> So tell me, what do you think of public school officials using at minimum their taxpayer funded time and resources as well as money to put on one "official" prom plus organize and support an additional event whose only goal was to exclude those they determined to be undesirables - including one lesbian couple, two learning disabled students, and five others who for whatever reason were deemed "unworthy"?
Click to expand...


A. There is no evidence that any school official conspired to offer a "seperate but equal" prom.

B. The School sponsored a prom, and the lesbians were invited

C. Another prom was organised: private invitations were issued

D. Students preferred to attend the other prom because it had a open bar, or because the music was better, or because an infinite number of reasons that could have nothing to do with avoiding dancing lesbians.

E. When did it become fallacious to expect citizens to plan a fucking party and invite guests of their choosing?

F. I feel sorry for the public officials that need to both live in a Morally Intolerant Itabawa County and Live in an Intolerant Lesbian Loving Nation.


----------



## xsited1

critter said:


> Fake prom staged to trick lesbian kids (here we go again wow)



Where are the pictures of lesbians making out?  We need pictures!


----------



## Defiant1

Ravi said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand the outrage.
> 
> Everyone got what they wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> The freedom to not associate with those the school deemed below par...lesbians and retards.
> 
> You must be a "conservative."
Click to expand...

 


The other prom was private.  In our private lives we have the right to not associate.

Of course I'm a conservative, and proud of it.


----------



## Samson

goldcatt said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go back and read the article. School officials were involved in planning and promoting it. There isn't enough info to know if any school funds were used, but it's clear this was not a strictly "private" affair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is "clear?"
> 
> I think not: One even was sponsored by the school, the other even wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> School board approval? School chaperones? School officals organizing and supporting the event? You can't be that obtuse - the label somebody uses when speaking to the media isn't exactly what determines the nature of the event.
Click to expand...


And surely you cannot be so naive: Why isn't the name of a single "school official" available? How did the school board approve (other than assuming the obvious: people may plan their own prom)?


----------



## Samson

xsited1 said:


> critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fake prom staged to trick lesbian kids (here we go again wow)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the pictures of lesbians making out?  We need pictures!
Click to expand...


----------



## Ravi

Defiant1 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand the outrage.
> 
> Everyone got what they wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> The freedom to not associate with those the school deemed below par...lesbians and retards.
> 
> You must be a "conservative."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other prom was private.  In our private lives we have the right to not associate.
> 
> Of course I'm a conservative, and proud of it.
Click to expand...

As of now, we don't know that the other event was private. We do know that the one the lesbians and other below par students attended had school chaperones.


----------



## Defiant1

Samson said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see.
> 
> Your point is, that you know what is right for the students and parents of Itawamba Agricultural High School.
> 
> How silly of them not to have considered your opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're just batting a thousand on the fallacy scale this morning, aren't you?
> 
> So tell me, what do you think of public school officials using at minimum their taxpayer funded time and resources as well as money to put on one "official" prom plus organize and support an additional event whose only goal was to exclude those they determined to be undesirables - including one lesbian couple, two learning disabled students, and five others who for whatever reason were deemed "unworthy"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A. There is no evidence that any school official conspired to offer a "seperate but equal" prom.
> 
> B. The School sponsored a prom, and the lesbians were invited
> 
> C. Another prom was organised: private invitations were issued
> 
> D. Students preferred to attend the other prom because it had a open bar, or because the music was better, or because an infinite number of reasons that could have nothing to do with avoiding dancing lesbians.
> 
> E. When did it become fallacious to expect citizens to plan a fucking party and invite guests of their choosing?
> 
> F. I feel sorry for the public officials that need to both live in a Morally Intolerant Itabawa County and Live in an Intolerant Lesbian Loving Nation.
Click to expand...

 

You must have missed the memo.  

Students will now be forced against their will to attend proms.

Doctors will be forced to treat patients and keep their practices open.

The week isn't over yet so prepare for amendments.


----------



## Murf76

While I appreciate all the _outrageous outrage_, I think some people might be forgetting that the event wasn't canceled until AFTER the  school got a letter from the ACLU.  IOW, the little girl created controversy and the school responded by opting out.
NEMS360.com - UPDATE McMillen attends sparse Itawamba prom

 It's fairly evident that her interest wasn't about attending the prom so much as it was about making a statement.  Otherwise, she'd have obeyed the same rules for dress code and decorum set out as standard for everyone else.


----------



## bodecea

Ravi said:


> Amazing. They even revealed that in their opinions the learning disabled are shameful and unequal.



That town is a town of everything that is wrong with Americans.


----------



## Samson

critter said:


> there nothing wrong being gay, you can accpet them the way they are. there telling her that she would of had to bring a guy and wear a dress in that theory there forcing there opioion on her. nice try it does not worth both ways.



WTF are you babbling about this AM.

Of course there's nothing wrong with being gay.

And YOU can accept them the way the are.

But there's no reason that I MUST accept them. Nor is there any reason anyone else should, outside of Federal Law.


----------



## Gadawg73

hyakku said:


> Wow. As an American who believes in the freedom of all our citizens, this is outrageous.
> 
> I'm not one that is specifically for or against homsexuality, but with my vote, I ensure to voice support for homosexual marriages and everything else. this is because the constitution my great nation was founded on was based on equality for all.
> 
> If this was a private school, unfortunately I probably wouldn't even comment, what they do with their money is also an aspect of the american constitution that I don't plan to mess with, despite having experienced discrimination myself as a minority, I feel that the best way to deal with it is within the parameters of our constitution.
> 
> When something like this happens at a public school, at the expense of the taxpayer, its disgusting. Then I remember that not only are they wasting our tax dollars, but they are wasting them on doing something that is constitutionally illegal and unsound. Then I'm really flabbergasted as to how this was allowed to go down.
> 
> Then I remember that every event involving the american midwest/south like this generally has a fucking ridiculous conclusion.



Well said. Once again the adults, those that should know better, ruin it for the kids and act like 5 year olds in the process.


----------



## bodecea

editec said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is just outrageous.
> 
> What a sick fucking community this must be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. And the thing is, the parents sheltering their little darlings from having any contact with the Big Bad Lesbians and the God Awful Learning Disabled and whoever else they singled out while they were at it aren't doing their kids any favors. High school juniors and seniors who are that sheltered from reality aren't going to handle real life very well. The ones who face it, deal with it and move on are the ones whose Mercedes and Jags the little coddled pusskins will be washing for a living in 10 years or so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not much interested in the damage done to the rest of the kids who were invited to the REAL prom.
> 
> Fuck them and their fucking parents, too.
> 
> Every offical responsible for this at the school should be fired, their professional licenses removed, too.
> 
> What they did to those kids was unconscionably cruel.
> 
> The whole fucking town should be razed to the ground.
Click to expand...


Ridiculous.    This isn't Carrie.


However, a nice TV movie showing the townswpeople and their stuck up, bratty kids for what they are and NO names changed to "protect the innocent" might be in order.  Shine a bright spotlight on those cockroaches.


----------



## jillian

Murf76 said:


> While I appreciate all the _outrageous outrage_, I think some people might be forgetting that the event wasn't canceled until AFTER the  school got a letter from the ACLU.  IOW, the little girl created controversy and the school responded by opting out.
> NEMS360.com - UPDATE McMillen attends sparse Itawamba prom
> 
> It's fairly evident that her interest wasn't about attending the prom so much as it was about making a statement.  Otherwise, she'd have obeyed the same rules for dress code and decorum set out as standard for everyone else.




If I may, it says the issue 'came under scrutiny' after the ACLU wrote a letter asking them to change their 'no gays' policy. The letter did not create the problem.


----------



## Gadawg73

Hellokitty said:


> Funny how the ACLU is quick to defend the rights of students in the GLBT community while at the same time try and censor the rights of students to include a prayer in their graduation ceremony.



Would you favor a Muslim prayer to Allah at your children's graduation?
Now you know why prayer is not allowed at a public school graduation.


----------



## Mr Natural

bodecea said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing. They even revealed that in their opinions the learning disabled are shameful and unequal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That town is a town of everything that is wrong with Americans.
Click to expand...


What did you expect?  This is Mississippi, Ground Zero of the Republican Party.


----------



## Gadawg73

Samson said:


> critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> there nothing wrong being gay, you can accpet them the way they are. there telling her that she would of had to bring a guy and wear a dress in that theory there forcing there opioion on her. nice try it does not worth both ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you babbling about this AM.
> 
> Of course there's nothing wrong with being gay.
> 
> And YOU can accept them the way the are.
> 
> But there's no reason that I MUST accept them. Nor is there any reason anyone else should, outside of Federal Law.
Click to expand...


Who says you, or anyone, should accept gays? We keep hearing that time and time again yet see no evidence of it.
You do have to accept them as having equal rights as everyone else. Equal rights are not "special" rights as the religous right calls it. Equal means equal.
True liberty and the very foundation of this great nation is you have to accept and protect the equal rights of those you may despise the most. 
Nothing more, nothing less. 
We are a nation of laws, not of men and their differing opinions. You are entitled to have them but they have no basis in the law.


----------



## hyakku

Samson, our intrinsic differences lie in the fact that you view gay people doing this as a "choice" I see. 

There's really no reconciliation to be had here, and I can understand if you truly believe homosexuality is a choice how you could believe that. 

However, I know you are very logical, and despite our disagreements we do have to come to the following conclusions:

1. The school was involved with using taxpayer funds to discriminate based on gender. Not sex, but the gender. This is illegal. Had the parents started with a private and public prom it would have been different, but the initial prom was scrapped and then a poorly, reinstated version was constructed. Once again, even if you don't like homosexuality, I can't really see how one could reconcile the freedoms provide in our constitution with a ruling like this.

2. Reports are varied on whether the school was involved with the private prom or not. Whether this is true or not is beyond me, but the school was involved in discriminating against mentally handicapped kids here too. This is the larger problem to me. Sure some people in Miss. may think homosexuality is a choice, but surely they didn't think that mental disorders were too? Why were the mentally disorder kids diverted there?

WE can have our differences samson, but I don't think we should jump the gun on deciding whether the private prom was moral or not. Like I said dude, I'm not even trying to argue the moral side. I don't really "approve" of homosexuality, especially being a former Southern Baptist christian, but I've come to slowly start defeating my societal basis. As a black man, discriminating against others to me is tantamount to hypocrisy, so maybe we'll just have to agree to have fundamental differences about this one mate.

I'm actually relatively satisfied at how this thread has progressed though, solid discussion without too much nonsensical stuff.


----------



## Misty

Samson said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fake prom staged to trick lesbian kids (here we go again wow)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the pictures of lesbians making out?  We need pictures!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Those are not the lesbians in question

these girls are;
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They are just kids 
it's so evil what the school did  

out here where I live people don't care about lesbians. Hopefully that town will evolve someday too


----------



## critter

Murf76 said:


> While I appreciate all the _outrageous outrage_, I think some people might be forgetting that the event wasn't canceled until AFTER the  school got a letter from the ACLU.  IOW, the little girl created controversy and the school responded by opting out.
> NEMS360.com - UPDATE McMillen attends sparse Itawamba prom
> 
> It's fairly evident that her interest wasn't about attending the prom so much as it was about making a statement.  Otherwise, she'd have obeyed the same rules for dress code and decorum set out as standard for everyone else.



last time i check the court rule in favor of her. school violated her civil rights 



Samson said:


> critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> there nothing wrong being gay, you can accpet them the way they are. there telling her that she would of had to bring a guy and wear a dress in that theory there forcing there opioion on her. nice try it does not worth both ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you babbling about this AM.
> 
> Of course there's nothing wrong with being gay.
> 
> And YOU can accept them the way the are.
> 
> But there's no reason that I* MUST accept them. Nor is there any reason anyone else should, outside of Federal Law*.
Click to expand...


you haven't even accpted her in the law from the start. and your forcing your views on her. she ot forcing anyone to believe in what you may not like.  outside the fedreal law? ok... so i guess if you go on my property i can shoot you right?



Mr Clean said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing. They even revealed that in their opinions the learning disabled are shameful and unequal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agreed
> 
> That town is a town of everything that is wrong with Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did you expect?  This is Mississippi, Ground Zero of the Republican Party.
Click to expand...


being as old as them it does not surprise me what party there in most older folks are going to vote for R. there are some that will vote for D though and others that don't care.


----------



## critter

hyakku said:


> Samson, our intrinsic differences lie in the fact that you view gay people doing this as a "choice" I see.
> 
> There's really no reconciliation to be had here, and I can understand if you truly believe homosexuality is a choice how you could believe that.
> 
> However, I know you are very logical, and despite our disagreements we do have to come to the following conclusions:
> 
> 1. The school was involved with using taxpayer funds to discriminate based on gender. Not sex, but the gender. This is illegal. Had the parents started with a private and public prom it would have been different, but the initial prom was scrapped and then a poorly, reinstated version was constructed. Once again, even if you don't like homosexuality, I can't really see how one could reconcile the freedoms provide in our constitution with a ruling like this.
> 
> 2. Reports are varied on whether the school was involved with the private prom or not. Whether this is true or not is beyond me, but the school was involved in discriminating against mentally handicapped kids here too. This is the larger problem to me. Sure some people in Miss. may think homosexuality is a choice, but surely they didn't think that mental disorders were too? Why were the mentally disorder kids diverted there?
> 
> WE can have our differences samson, but I don't think we should jump the gun on deciding whether the private prom was moral or not. Like I said dude, I'm not even trying to argue the moral side. I don't really "approve" of homosexuality, especially being a former Southern Baptist christian, but I've come to slowly start defeating my societal basis. As a black man, discriminating against others to me is tantamount to hypocrisy, so maybe we'll just have to agree to have fundamental differences about this one mate.
> 
> I'm actually relatively satisfied at how this thread has progressed though, solid discussion without too much nonsensical stuff.



Well said, and i agree with the last end of it,  though it take awhile for all school to move forward...


----------



## goldcatt

Gadawg73 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> there nothing wrong being gay, you can accpet them the way they are. there telling her that she would of had to bring a guy and wear a dress in that theory there forcing there opioion on her. nice try it does not worth both ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you babbling about this AM.
> 
> Of course there's nothing wrong with being gay.
> 
> And YOU can accept them the way the are.
> 
> But there's no reason that I MUST accept them. Nor is there any reason anyone else should, outside of Federal Law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who says you, or anyone, should accept gays? We keep hearing that time and time again yet see no evidence of it.
> You do have to accept them as having equal rights as everyone else. Equal rights are not "special" rights as the religous right calls it. Equal means equal.
> True liberty and the very foundation of this great nation is you have to accept and protect the equal rights of those you may despise the most.
> Nothing more, nothing less.
> We are a nation of laws, not of men and their differing opinions. You are entitled to have them but they have no basis in the law.
Click to expand...


You took the words right out of my mouth. 

The self-interest and entitlement mentality here by people claiming their personal opinion gives them an absolute "right" to be bigoted not only in their words and opinions (which is protected speech) but in a public school's policy and allocation of resources is something I find revolting.

And I still fail to see the problem with a young woman wearing a man-tailored formal pantsuit (otherwise known as a tuxedo) instead of a cocktail dress to an event in the first place, but maybe that's just me.  It's not like moral people that they are they'd have to worry about her boobs and butt cheeks hanging out. Of course, maybe they'd prefer that so they could administer the spankings.  I haven't seen a picture, is she cute?


----------



## Murf76

jillian said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I appreciate all the _outrageous outrage_, I think some people might be forgetting that the event wasn't canceled until AFTER the  school got a letter from the ACLU.  IOW, the little girl created controversy and the school responded by opting out.
> NEMS360.com - UPDATE McMillen attends sparse Itawamba prom
> 
> It's fairly evident that her interest wasn't about attending the prom so much as it was about making a statement.  Otherwise, she'd have obeyed the same rules for dress code and decorum set out as standard for everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I may, it says the issue 'came under scrutiny' after the ACLU wrote a letter asking them to change their 'no gays' policy. The letter did not create the problem.
Click to expand...


Who made a complaint to the ACLU, I wonder?  
The article states that the letter demanded that "the district must allow McMillen to attend the dance with her girlfriend and to wear a tuxedo or it could face legal action".  So, it certainly seems that they were working with specific information.



> The Itawamba AHS prom came under scrutiny after the ACLU sent a letter to the Itawamba County School District demanding it change the school rule forbidding same-sex dates at the Itawamba AHS prom. The letter said the district must allow McMillen to attend the dance with her girlfriend and to wear a tuxedo or it could face legal action.
> 
> Eight days later, the district announced it would not hold a prom, sparking an international story that landed McMillen on the CBS Early Show, The Joy Behar Show and The Ellen Degeneres Show, among others.



 You guys are all pretty busy wringing your hands in sympathy for this girl... but the reality is that she CHOSE to try to intimidate her school by threatening legal action, and the school chose to stand down rather than to accept legal intimidation.  

There are rules set down regarding dress code and decorum for every student event, but somehow... this one girl is "special" and none of that applies to her? 

This isn't about homosexuality so much as it is about school discipline.  And this kid's parents have done her a disservice to allow her to make a pariah of herself in her obstinacy.   EVERYBODY is "special", and none more so than the next.  By _her_ rules, the Goth kids get to show up in grungy, black T-shirts with spikes through their noses... and every other little clique makes its statement as well.  The traditional prom is cast away and becomes nothing more than a social free-for-all.  And if the school doesn't want to host it when  rules can't be imposed, why should it be obliged to?

We, taxpayers, don't OWE these kids a social life.  We owe them an education.


----------



## Misty

Democrats talk a good game about gay rights but here is the truth;

Largest NJ gay rights group will no longer give to Democrats | Raw Story

"The largest gay-rights advocacy group in New Jersey has announced it will no longer give money to the Democratic Party.

No longer will we let any political party take our money and volunteers with one hand, and slap us in the face with the other when we seek full equality," Goldstein added.

Garden State Equality's declaration comes amid mounting frustration in the gay community over President Barack Obama's approach to gay-rights issues. 

While the president has repeatedly promised to repeal the gay military ban and has opposed the Defense of Marriage Act, activists are growing disillusioned with the administration's slow-paced approach to enacting legislation that would advance gay rights."


----------



## Vast LWC

Hmm, I think Lesbians from around the area should hold a massive impromptu event in the middle of town, where they play music, dance suggestively, and make-out for an entire day.

But only the hot Lesbians.

That'll teach those bastards!

And they should tell me when it is, so I can go ogle them 

Oh, sorry...  I mean... so I can go support their rights!


----------



## martybegan

looked up the wiki article on it. Yes Yes I know wikipedia sucks as a source. But it is at least a starting point. Other items can be brought into refute it. I would post by my post count is too low. 

From what I see is that the school did hold a sponsored or at least advertised prom. Then several individuals held a seperate private prom. Constance and several others attended the advertised prom, everyone else went to the private event. 

Seems the school did as it was told by the courts. The event was held, and people who wanted to attend could attend as they wanted to. 

Was it a dick move by the others? Sure. But legally it met the intent of the lawsuit.  Interesting tactic used by the people opposed to the couple attending. I dont think the other side anticipated this. Dick moves done in private are still legal in most cases. 

So I have violated the wikipedia rule in message boards, now I need a nazi reference to Godwin it and really be a message board idiot.


----------



## Anguille

critter said:


> Fake prom staged to trick lesbian kids - Broadsheet - Salon.com
> 
> McMillen told the Advocate that the special ed kids "had the time of their lives ... That's the one good thing that came out of this, [these kids] didn't have to worry about people making fun of them."



Props to this girl for doing her best to do the right thing. It looks like she and her girlfriend got snubbed in the end but were able to see the bright side. Sounds like the special ed kids had the best prom of all.


----------



## Gadawg73

Murf76 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I appreciate all the _outrageous outrage_, I think some people might be forgetting that the event wasn't canceled until AFTER the  school got a letter from the ACLU.  IOW, the little girl created controversy and the school responded by opting out.
> NEMS360.com - UPDATE McMillen attends sparse Itawamba prom
> 
> It's fairly evident that her interest wasn't about attending the prom so much as it was about making a statement.  Otherwise, she'd have obeyed the same rules for dress code and decorum set out as standard for everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I may, it says the issue 'came under scrutiny' after the ACLU wrote a letter asking them to change their 'no gays' policy. The letter did not create the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who made a complaint to the ACLU, I wonder?
> The article states that the letter demanded that "the district must allow McMillen to attend the dance with her girlfriend and to wear a tuxedo or it could face legal action".  So, it certainly seems that they were working with specific information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Itawamba AHS prom came under scrutiny after the ACLU sent a letter to the Itawamba County School District demanding it change the school rule forbidding same-sex dates at the Itawamba AHS prom. The letter said the district must allow McMillen to attend the dance with her girlfriend and to wear a tuxedo or it could face legal action.
> 
> Eight days later, the district announced it would not hold a prom, sparking an international story that landed McMillen on the CBS Early Show, The Joy Behar Show and The Ellen Degeneres Show, among others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys are all pretty busy wringing your hands in sympathy for this girl... but the reality is that she CHOSE to try to intimidate her school by threatening legal action, and the school chose to stand down rather than to accept legal intimidation.
> 
> There are rules set down regarding dress code and decorum for every student event, but somehow... this one girl is "special" and none of that applies to her?
> 
> This isn't about homosexuality so much as it is about school discipline.  And this kid's parents have done her a disservice to allow her to make a pariah of herself in her obstinacy.   EVERYBODY is "special", and none more so than the next.  By _her_ rules, the Goth kids get to show up in grungy, black T-shirts with spikes through their noses... and every other little clique makes its statement as well.  The traditional prom is cast away and becomes nothing more than a social free-for-all.  And if the school doesn't want to host it when  rules can't be imposed, why should it be obliged to?
> 
> We, taxpayers, don't OWE these kids a social life.  We owe them an education.
Click to expand...


We owe them equal protection under the law. You included.
If you do not like the US Constitution, then elect politicians that back an amendment to Constitution that bans gays and taking same sex dates to public school proms.
We are a nation of laws. If she was my kid I would be proud of her. You support her being open and honest about who she is and what she planned to do is against school discipline.That is the most absurd argument I have heard to date. Her actions were more disciplined than the adults at the school and on the school board.
You allow them to discriminate against her, next time it is your ass they will run in.


----------



## Vast LWC

Sure it's not against the law, but these people are just generally fucked up.

First they discriminate against these two teenage girls, and then, when they're called on it, they discriminate against all the special ed and disabled kids, just to show us all how fucking ignorant they are.

Way to show the world what a crappy little town you all live in.  Bunch of trailer trash assholes.


----------



## Hellokitty

Anguille said:


> critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fake prom staged to trick lesbian kids - Broadsheet - Salon.com
> 
> McMillen told the Advocate that the special ed kids "had the time of their lives ... That's the one good thing that came out of this, [these kids] didn't have to worry about people making fun of them."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Props to this girl for doing her best to do the right thing. It looks like she and her girlfriend got snubbed in the end but were able to see the bright side. Sounds like the special ed kids had the best prom of all.
Click to expand...



If that were the case then why is she labeling the prom she attended as a fake prom?  Is she not also buying into the stereotype of what a real prom is?


----------



## Murf76

Gadawg73 said:


> We owe them equal protection under the law. You included.
> If you do not like the US Constitution, then elect politicians that back an amendment to Constitution that bans gays and taking same sex dates to public school proms.
> We are a nation of laws. If she was my kid I would be proud of her. You support her being open and honest about who she is and what she planned to do is against school discipline.That is the most absurd argument I have heard to date. Her actions were more disciplined than the adults at the school and on the school board.
> You allow them to discriminate against her, next time it is your ass they will run in.



The case isn't being argued as a "discrimination" case.  It's being argued as case of "free speech/expression".  Which means essentially that it argues that the school cannot set rules for dress and decorum.


And... if she was _my_ kid, I would have insisted that she either follow the prescribed rules or not attend the event.   I don't know about you, but I actually do have children in this age group, and I don't allow them to make their own rules or to manipulate other people to their own will.  

The human brain is not fully mature until about age 25.  The pre-frontal cortex is the seat of judgment and still immature.  So, if my kid wanted to be a "gay activist", sure... I'd support him/her.  But not until they're mature enough to make that decision, to fully understand the implications of it, and to take personal responsibility for the consequences of it.

This case isn't about "honesty".  It's about _dishonesty_.  Because it wasn't about the prom... it was about activism.  And you're not arguing for "equal protection".  You're arguing for "special protection".


----------



## Avatar4321

Ravi said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hyakku said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. As an American who believes in the freedom of all our citizens, this is outrageous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Everyone was invited to the school sponsored event, including the Lesbian.
> 
> There was another PRIVATE event planned on the same evening.
> 
> Most kids _*using their individual freedom made the choice*_ to go to the PRIVATE event.
> 
> 
> Would you have been happier had eveyone been rounded up at the end of bayonets so they could be forced to dance with a lesbian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to the article, she wasn't invited to the other prom.
Click to expand...


So because people choose not to go to the school sponsored event and have another party they are obligated to invite everyone?

They were allowed to go to the prom. You can't force the other kids to go with them.


----------



## Vast LWC

Murf76 said:


> The case isn't being argued as a "discrimination" case.  It's being argued as case of "free speech/expression".  Which means essentially that it argues that the school cannot set rules for dress and decorum.
> 
> 
> And... if she was _my_ kid, I would have insisted that she either follow the prescribed rules or not attend the event.   I don't know about you, but I actually do have children in this age group, and I don't allow them to make their own rules or to manipulate other people to their own will.
> 
> The human brain is not fully mature until about age 25.  The pre-frontal cortex is the seat of judgment and still immature.  So, if my kid wanted to be a "gay activist", sure... I'd support him/her.  But not until they're mature enough to make that decision, to fully understand the implications of it, and to take personal responsibility for the consequences of it.
> 
> This case isn't about "honesty".  It's about _dishonesty_.  Because it wasn't about the prom... it was about activism.  And you're not arguing for "equal protection".  You're arguing for "special protection".



Yeaaaaah  I'm going to call bullshit on that.

Let's say this were a mixed race couple, and the school did the same thing, which is, cancel the prom rather than have that couple taint their children, and then hold a private event where the mixed race couple wasn't invited..

That is the DEFINITION of discrimination.


----------



## critter

Murf76 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I appreciate all the _outrageous outrage_, I think some people might be forgetting that the event wasn't canceled until AFTER the  school got a letter from the ACLU.  IOW, the little girl created controversy and the school responded by opting out.
> NEMS360.com - UPDATE McMillen attends sparse Itawamba prom
> 
> It's fairly evident that her interest wasn't about attending the prom so much as it was about making a statement.  Otherwise, she'd have obeyed the same rules for dress code and decorum set out as standard for everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I may, it says the issue 'came under scrutiny' after the ACLU wrote a letter asking them to change their 'no gays' policy. The letter did not create the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who made a complaint to the ACLU, I wonder?
> The article states that the letter demanded that "the district must allow McMillen to attend the dance with her girlfriend and to wear a tuxedo or it could face legal action".  So, it certainly seems that they were working with specific information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Itawamba AHS prom came under scrutiny after the ACLU sent a letter to the Itawamba County School District demanding it change the school rule forbidding same-sex dates at the Itawamba AHS prom. The letter said the district must allow McMillen to attend the dance with her girlfriend and to wear a tuxedo or it could face legal action.
> 
> Eight days later, the district announced it would not hold a prom, sparking an international story that landed McMillen on the CBS Early Show, The Joy Behar Show and The Ellen Degeneres Show, among others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys are all pretty busy wringing your hands in sympathy for this girl... but the r*eality is that she CHOSE to try to intimidate her school by threatening legal action, and the school chose to stand down rather than to accept legal intimidation.
> *
> *There are rules set down regarding dress code and decorum for every student event, but somehow... this one girl is "special" and none of that applies to her*?
> 
> *This isn't about homosexuality so much as it is about school discipline.  And this kid's parents have done her a disservice to allow her to make a pariah of herself in her obstinacy. *  EVERYBODY is "special", and none more so than the next.  By _her_ rules, the Goth kids get to show up in grungy, black T-shirts with spikes through their noses... and every other little clique makes its statement as well.  The traditional prom is cast away and becomes nothing more than a social free-for-all.  And if the school doesn't want to host it when  rules can't be imposed, why should it be obliged to?
> 
> We, taxpayers, don't OWE these kids a social life.  We owe them an education.
Click to expand...


You just don't get it.  god...  *the fact of the matter public school cannot make a rule agasint the Constitution *they did and they the* ones who cancel the prom they there runs who promoted hate and they rhere runs to tell the school that was her fault. *

*this is what bullies do. you just don't get through your think skull.* In as for the dress code did not violet anything.



martybegan said:


> looked up the wiki article on it. Yes Yes I know wikipedia sucks as a source. But it is at least a starting point. Other items can be brought into refute it. I would post by my post count is too low.
> 
> From what I see is that the school did hold a sponsored or at least advertised prom. Then several individuals held a seperate private prom. Constance and several others attended the advertised prom, everyone else went to the private event.
> 
> Seems the school did as it was told by the courts. The event was held, and people who wanted to attend could attend as they wanted to.
> 
> Was it a dick move by the others? Sure. But legally it met the intent of the lawsuit.  Interesting tactic used by the people opposed to the couple attending. I dont think the other side anticipated this. Dick moves done in private are still legal in most cases.
> 
> So I have violated the wikipedia rule in message boards, now I need a nazi reference to Godwin it and really be a message board idiot.



We already knew something was fishy about the private prom people already saw it coming. 



Anguille said:


> critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fake prom staged to trick lesbian kids - Broadsheet - Salon.com
> 
> McMillen told the Advocate that the special ed kids "had the time of their lives ... That's the one good thing that came out of this, [these kids] didn't have to worry about people making fun of them."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Props to this girl for doing her best to do the right thing. It looks like she and her girlfriend got snubbed in the end but were able to see the bright side. Sounds like the special ed kids had the best prom of all.
Click to expand...


The years will get better... in time... i like to see how many more "private proms" they school going to hold in the next couple years...




Vast LWC said:


> Sure it's not against the law, but these people are just generally fucked up.
> 
> First they discriminate against these two teenage girls, and then, when they're called on it, they discriminate against all the special ed and disabled kids, just to show us all how fucking ignorant they are.
> 
> Way to show the world what a crappy little town you all live in.  Bunch of trailer trash assholes.



Pretty much but this is not the only city and state that does stuff like this.


----------



## Vast LWC

Avatar4321 said:


> So because people choose not to go to the school sponsored event and have another party they are obligated to invite everyone?
> 
> They were allowed to go to the prom. You can't force the other kids to go with them.



You're right, it isn't against the law.

It's just fucking despicable.

Like I said, Lesbians and disabled people should descend on that town like locusts.  Maybe stage a giant sit in in the middle of town, with as much public display of affection as possible.

They'll just be exercising their right to free speech too, now won't they?


----------



## Avatar4321

Ravi said:


> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> in one instance the other students are protected from having other kids' religious beliefs imposed upon them. in the other, the kids are entitled to be treated like every other kid in school.
> 
> don't like that whole separation of church and state thing, eh? if your kid can't go 8 hours without organized prayer, your kid should go to parochial school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "fake prom" was not a school event.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to this, it was:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In an apparent compromise, school district officials said parents would organize a private event with school chaperones that McMillen could attend, tuxedo and all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Associated Press: Miss. lesbian student's prom night falls short
Click to expand...


Yeah. That event was the prom that she went to and which you guys are upset about because most of the rest of the class didnt go.


----------



## critter

Murf76 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We owe them equal protection under the law. You included.
> If you do not like the US Constitution, then elect politicians that back an amendment to Constitution that bans gays and taking same sex dates to public school proms.
> We are a nation of laws. If she was my kid I would be proud of her. You support her being open and honest about who she is and what she planned to do is against school discipline.That is the most absurd argument I have heard to date. Her actions were more disciplined than the adults at the school and on the school board.
> You allow them to discriminate against her, next time it is your ass they will run in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The case isn't being argued as a "discrimination" case.  It's being argued as case of "free speech/expression".  Which means essentially that it argues that the school cannot set rules for dress and decorum.
> 
> 
> And... if she was _my_ kid, I would have insisted that she either follow the prescribed rules or not attend the event.   I don't know about you, but I actually do have children in this age group, and I don't allow them to make their own rules or to manipulate other people to their own will.
> 
> The human brain is not fully mature until about age 25.  The pre-frontal cortex is the seat of judgment and still immature.  So, if my kid wanted to be a "gay activist", sure... I'd support him/her.  But not until they're mature enough to make that decision, to fully understand the implications of it, and to take personal responsibility for the consequences of it.
> 
> This case isn't about "honesty".  It's about _dishonesty_.  Because it wasn't about the prom... it was about activism.  And you're not arguing for "equal protection".  You're arguing for "special protection".
Click to expand...



oh please this is discrimination as much as you don't want to admit it. are you part of the school? if that was true... than why did she win her court???? they violated her rights


----------



## Hellokitty

Just a question but can some provide information on the disabled students or their parents being upset about attending a "fake" prom?


----------



## Againsheila

critter said:


> "wonder what is so wrong with these people? its sickining i now want a free vip ticket to go down there and go into teh school and just start something..
> 
> Fake prom staged to trick lesbian kids - Broadsheet - Salon.com
> 
> 
> "
> Constance McMillen just wanted what teenage girls have dreamed about since time immemorial -- to go to the prom with the person she's dating. In McMillen's case, that person happens to be another girl. But the possibility of some same-sex jamming to "I Gotta Feeling" didn't sit too well with the folks at Mississippi's Itawamba Agricultural High School. Reasoning that no prom was better than a prom with lesbians, they abruptly canceled the whole affair last month. Cue media frenzy, ACLU lawsuit, Facebook uproar.
> *After an embarrassing glare of attention on Itawamba, it seemed a happy ending was in sight. Last Tuesday, the school agreed to host an off-campus prom and told Constance she could, per her stated intention, bring her date and wear a tux. On Friday night, McMillen and her girlfriend showed up at the Fulton Country Club ready to party. There, she says, she found just seven other revelers, including two learning disabled students.*
> Worse, she claims that her classmates were off doing the Macarena at an alternate event, arranged with the aid and consent of the parents and staff of her school. Speaking to the Advocate this week, McMillen said, "They had two proms and I was only invited to one of them ... everyone went to the other one I wasn't invited to."
> God knows it's no great stretch to give teens and adults credit for being ignorant douchebags, but seriously? They threw a whole other prom? What is this, an episode of "Glee"?
> Indeed, Gawker reported yesterday that they had dug up a Facebook page for one of McMillen's classmates, and lo! There were pix galore of a well-attended, corsage-riddled weekend dance event. (Even more have been neatly compiled on BruceKatz23's Flickr stream.) Unlike that legendary slumber party your best friend threw when she told you she was home alone with the mumps, however, the alternate dance wasn't a total top secret. McMillen says that she knew about the other event, but_, "If I wasn't wanted there, I wasn't going to go."_
> *T**he elaborate lengths to which people will apparently go to avoid a girl in a tux are dispiriting at best, and McMillen's victory may seem to have the word "Pyrrhic" stamped all over it. But in the end, she may well have had a better prom than many of us ever did.* (Non-discrimination is a right, but having crappy experiences in high school is pretty much an inevitability.) McMillen told the Advocate that the special ed kids "had the time of their lives ... That's the one good thing that came out of this, [these kids] didn't have to worry about people making fun of them."
> _It may have been far from perfect, but unlike the blowout across town, that little shindig at Fulton Country Club was everything that I hope for for my own daughters, on their prom nights and their wedding days and all their lives. Because none of those other people matter. On Friday night, Connie McMillen got to walk through that door on the arm of the person she wanted to dance with."
> _
> 
> Fake prom staged to trick lesbian kids - Broadsheet - Salon.com
> 
> 
> School and students need to stop listen to parents and grow up. "
> 
> 
> Fake prom staged to trick lesbian kids - Broadsheet - Salon.com



Sounds like she had fun, furthermore sounds like she knew about the other prom, probably could have showed up there but refused.  Said she didn't want to show up where she wasn't wanted.  Well, newsflash, you don't have a right to be "wanted".  Looks like she had more fun at the prom she did attend, and more power to her...now what's the problem?


----------



## Avatar4321

bodecea said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing. They even revealed that in their opinions the learning disabled are shameful and unequal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That town is a town of everything that is wrong with Americans.
Click to expand...


Yeah its everyone elses fault. Not any of yours.


----------



## Avatar4321

Gadawg73 said:


> Well said. Once again the adults, those that should know better, ruin it for the kids and act like 5 year olds in the process.



Ruined for the kids? Sounds to me that most the kids enjoyed themselves. But since we don't have any statements any conclusions either of us could draw are presumptions at best.


----------



## Avatar4321

Gadawg73 said:


> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how the ACLU is quick to defend the rights of students in the GLBT community while at the same time try and censor the rights of students to include a prayer in their graduation ceremony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you favor a Muslim prayer to Allah at your children's graduation?
> Now you know why prayer is not allowed at a public school graduation.
Click to expand...


I've got no problem with it. Prayer is prayer.


----------



## Vast LWC

Againsheila said:


> Sounds like she had fun, furthermore sounds like she knew about the other prom, probably could have showed up there but refused.  Said she didn't want to show up where she wasn't wanted.  Well, newsflash, you don't have a right to be "wanted".  Looks like she had more fun at the prom she did attend, and more power to her...now what's the problem?



"Sounds like" the people at the other prom specifically wouldn't have let her in, which is why they made it a separate private event.

Personally, I don't care if these girls are lesbians, albinos, Jews, or whatever, discrimination is discrimination.

This particular instance may not be illegal, but it's beneath contempt.

Bunch of trailer trash, ignorant, redneck pieces of crap that they are.


----------



## Avatar4321

Gadawg73 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> there nothing wrong being gay, you can accpet them the way they are. there telling her that she would of had to bring a guy and wear a dress in that theory there forcing there opioion on her. nice try it does not worth both ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you babbling about this AM.
> 
> Of course there's nothing wrong with being gay.
> 
> And YOU can accept them the way the are.
> 
> But there's no reason that I MUST accept them. Nor is there any reason anyone else should, outside of Federal Law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who says you, or anyone, should accept gays? We keep hearing that time and time again yet see no evidence of it.
> You do have to accept them as having equal rights as everyone else. Equal rights are not "special" rights as the religous right calls it. Equal means equal.
> True liberty and the very foundation of this great nation is you have to accept and protect the equal rights of those you may despise the most.
> Nothing more, nothing less.
> We are a nation of laws, not of men and their differing opinions. You are entitled to have them but they have no basis in the law.
Click to expand...


And they did have equal rights. They were invited to the prom. Because the other students decided not to go, doesnt mean they don't have equal rights. Everyone was invited.


----------



## Againsheila

Avatar4321 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how the ACLU is quick to defend the rights of students in the GLBT community while at the same time try and censor the rights of students to include a prayer in their graduation ceremony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you favor a Muslim prayer to Allah at your children's graduation?
> Now you know why prayer is not allowed at a public school graduation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've got no problem with it. Prayer is prayer.
Click to expand...


Amen


----------



## Avatar4321

Anguille said:


> critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fake prom staged to trick lesbian kids - Broadsheet - Salon.com
> 
> McMillen told the Advocate that the special ed kids "had the time of their lives ... That's the one good thing that came out of this, [these kids] didn't have to worry about people making fun of them."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Props to this girl for doing her best to do the right thing. It looks like she and her girlfriend got snubbed in the end but were able to see the bright side. Sounds like the special ed kids had the best prom of all.
Click to expand...


How did she get snubbed? She went to the prom as she wanted. Where on earth is it said that everyone else had to go? They chose to exercise their freedom and not go.

It's like the entire concept of freedom is completely lost on people nowadays.


----------



## Againsheila

Vast LWC said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like she had fun, furthermore sounds like she knew about the other prom, probably could have showed up there but refused.  Said she didn't want to show up where she wasn't wanted.  Well, newsflash, you don't have a right to be "wanted".  Looks like she had more fun at the prom she did attend, and more power to her...now what's the problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Sounds like" the people at the other prom specifically wouldn't have let her in, which is why they made it a separate private event.
> 
> Personally, I don't care if these girls are lesbians, albinos, Jews, or whatever, discrimination is discrimination.
> 
> This particular instance may not be illegal, but it's beneath contempt.
> 
> Bunch of trailer trash, ignorant, redneck pieces of crap that they are.
Click to expand...


On the contrary, she probably had more fun than she would have at the other "prom".  The school didn't discriminate, everyone was invited to that prom, it's not their fault that most of the student body chose not to attend.  And from what I read, not all of them in attendance at that prom were disabled.  So the Prom was smaller than she expected, probably made it a lot more fun, in my opinion, but then I hate crowds.


----------



## Avatar4321

Gadawg73 said:


> We owe them equal protection under the law. You included.
> If you do not like the US Constitution, then elect politicians that back an amendment to Constitution that bans gays and taking same sex dates to public school proms.
> We are a nation of laws. If she was my kid I would be proud of her. You support her being open and honest about who she is and what she planned to do is against school discipline.That is the most absurd argument I have heard to date. Her actions were more disciplined than the adults at the school and on the school board.
> You allow them to discriminate against her, next time it is your ass they will run in.




No one was banned from going to the prom. They went to the prom. The other kids chose not to go. 

No one is obligated to go to a prom. Or are they not allowed freedom simply because another person wants them there?


----------



## Ravi

Vast LWC said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So because people choose not to go to the school sponsored event and have another party they are obligated to invite everyone?
> 
> They were allowed to go to the prom. You can't force the other kids to go with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, it isn't against the law.
> 
> It's just fucking despicable.
> 
> Like I said, Lesbians and disabled people should descend on that town like locusts.  Maybe stage a giant sit in in the middle of town, with as much public display of affection as possible.
> 
> They'll just be exercising their right to free speech too, now won't they?
Click to expand...

That applies if the school wasn't involved in both proms.

But yes, it is nasty of all involved.


----------



## Avatar4321

Vast LWC said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So because people choose not to go to the school sponsored event and have another party they are obligated to invite everyone?
> 
> They were allowed to go to the prom. You can't force the other kids to go with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, it isn't against the law.
> 
> It's just fucking despicable.
> 
> Like I said, Lesbians and disabled people should descend on that town like locusts.  Maybe stage a giant sit in in the middle of town, with as much public display of affection as possible.
> 
> They'll just be exercising their right to free speech too, now won't they?
Click to expand...


So attempting to ruin the prom for the other kids is perfectly alright. But the other kids not showing up to the prom is despicable?

If they want to exercise their free speech rights, let them. But speak, whine, complain all you want, you cannot force people to go to a school sponsored event if they choose not to. 

What is the problem with you people and freedom? it's only good when you guys exercise it. Anyone else doing it is despicable.


----------



## Vast LWC

Againsheila said:


> On the contrary, she probably had more fun than she would have at the other "prom".  The school didn't discriminate, everyone was invited to that prom, it's not their fault that most of the student body chose not to attend.  And from what I read, not all of them in attendance at that prom were disabled.  So the Prom was smaller than she expected, probably made it a lot more fun, in my opinion, but then I hate crowds.



Oh COME ON!

Do you think anyone didn't see through their little transparent trick?  Including the girls involved, who are just trying to make the best out of a bad situation?

They're a bunch of piss-ants, and I think that there should be a large gathering of people expressing their freedom of speech rights going to that town very soon.


----------



## Avatar4321

critter said:


> oh please this is discrimination as much as you don't want to admit it. are you part of the school? if that was true... than why did she win her court???? they violated her rights



Could you cite the court case that she allegedly won? My understanding is that the case never went to Court because the school quickly flipped on the issue. 

There was no discrimination. They were invited. They showed up. The other teenagers decided not to attend. Unless you are somehow arguing that the Government should force teenagers to go to their proms, you have absolutely no case.


----------



## Vast LWC

Avatar4321 said:


> So attempting to ruin the prom for the other kids is perfectly alright. But the other kids not showing up to the prom is despicable?
> 
> If they want to exercise their free speech rights, let them. But speak, whine, complain all you want, you cannot force people to go to a school sponsored event if they choose not to.
> 
> What is the problem with you people and freedom? it's only good when you guys exercise it. Anyone else doing it is despicable.



Everyone has the right to exercise free speech.

The difference is most people don't use free speech to ostracize two little girls from their community.


----------



## Avatar4321

Hellokitty said:


> Just a question but can some provide information on the disabled students or their parents being upset about attending a "fake" prom?



Can't be upset about a fake prom that wasn't fake. 

Simply because it was sparcely attended, doesn't make it fake.


----------



## Avatar4321

Vast LWC said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like she had fun, furthermore sounds like she knew about the other prom, probably could have showed up there but refused.  Said she didn't want to show up where she wasn't wanted.  Well, newsflash, you don't have a right to be "wanted".  Looks like she had more fun at the prom she did attend, and more power to her...now what's the problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Sounds like" the people at the other prom specifically wouldn't have let her in, which is why they made it a separate private event.
> 
> Personally, I don't care if these girls are lesbians, albinos, Jews, or whatever, discrimination is discrimination.
> 
> This particular instance may not be illegal, but it's beneath contempt.
> 
> Bunch of trailer trash, ignorant, redneck pieces of crap that they are.
Click to expand...


How horrible! Someone threw a party and didn't invite them. It's the worst thing anyone could possibly do.

I didn't get an invite either. Those partiers must be punished because I have a right to be invited to private parties. They can't keep me out legally. I should sue!

I think what you're really upset about is you didn't get invited either.


----------



## Gadawg73

Murf76 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We owe them equal protection under the law. You included.
> If you do not like the US Constitution, then elect politicians that back an amendment to Constitution that bans gays and taking same sex dates to public school proms.
> We are a nation of laws. If she was my kid I would be proud of her. You support her being open and honest about who she is and what she planned to do is against school discipline.That is the most absurd argument I have heard to date. Her actions were more disciplined than the adults at the school and on the school board.
> You allow them to discriminate against her, next time it is your ass they will run in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The case isn't being argued as a "discrimination" case.  It's being argued as case of "free speech/expression".  Which means essentially that it argues that the school cannot set rules for dress and decorum.
> 
> 
> And... if she was _my_ kid, I would have insisted that she either follow the prescribed rules or not attend the event.   I don't know about you, but I actually do have children in this age group, and I don't allow them to make their own rules or to manipulate other people to their own will.
> 
> The human brain is not fully mature until about age 25.  The pre-frontal cortex is the seat of judgment and still immature.  So, if my kid wanted to be a "gay activist", sure... I'd support him/her.  But not until they're mature enough to make that decision, to fully understand the implications of it, and to take personal responsibility for the consequences of it.
> 
> This case isn't about "honesty".  It's about _dishonesty_.  Because it wasn't about the prom... it was about activism.  And you're not arguing for "equal protection".  You're arguing for "special protection".
Click to expand...


You are wrong once again. Please show me where the school is arguing about the dress code in this case. That is not what their lawyers argued in court. Not one thing about the dress code.
But you knew that already and are attempting to twist, distort, side step, slant and avoid the issues.
These are the facts if you are interested:
The school board HAD always banned same sex couples going to the prom in the past. FACT.
The school board did tell the girl she could NOT bring the other girl as her date and that SHE was not allowed to wear a tuxedo. NO WHERE was there any ban for any other girl wearing a tuxedo. They never made that argument or the dress code argument in court. 
The school's attorneys stated that the girl did inform the principal at the school that she planned to bring her girlfriend and the principal told her it was not allowed. Nothing about the tuxedo in that discussion.
Are you claiming it is okay for the school to tell your daughter not to wear a tuxedo to the prom? What is wrong with that?
All this girl wanted was to go to the prom with her date like all of the other kids. 
40 years from now you will look back on this and see how silly these "adults" acted.
They should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Avatar4321

Ravi said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So because people choose not to go to the school sponsored event and have another party they are obligated to invite everyone?
> 
> They were allowed to go to the prom. You can't force the other kids to go with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, it isn't against the law.
> 
> It's just fucking despicable.
> 
> Like I said, Lesbians and disabled people should descend on that town like locusts.  Maybe stage a giant sit in in the middle of town, with as much public display of affection as possible.
> 
> They'll just be exercising their right to free speech too, now won't they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That applies if the school wasn't involved in both proms.
> 
> But yes, it is nasty of all involved.
Click to expand...


Throwing a party isnt nasty at all. Not going to prom isn't nasty. 

You just don't like the fact that these people chose not to allow you to force your ideals onto them.


----------



## Murf76

critter said:


> You just don't get it.  god...  *the fact of the matter public school cannot make a rule agasint the Constitution *they did and they the* ones who cancel the prom they there runs who promoted hate and they rhere runs to tell the school that was her fault. *
> 
> *this is what bullies do. you just don't get through your think skull.* In as for the dress code did not violet anything.



What part of the U.S. Constitution are you talking about?  Doesn't it seem odd to you that the ACLU sued on the basis of "free speech" instead of "discrimination"??? 

Fact is... there's no "equal protection" that applies in this case.  
Hot Air  Blog Archive  Lesbian teen wins lawsuit against school that canceled prom, sort of


----------



## Avatar4321

Vast LWC said:


> Everyone has the right to exercise free speech.
> 
> The difference is most people don't use free speech to ostracize two little girls from their community.



No, you just do it to ostracize anyone who doesnt just worship your ideas whether they are "little girls" or adults.

BTW, on what planet are teenagers of prom age little girls? 

They threatened to ruin the prom for everyone else. So why on earth would anyone else want to go with them or invite them to a party? Why would anyone want to be around someone so selfish?


----------



## Ravi

Avatar4321 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, it isn't against the law.
> 
> It's just fucking despicable.
> 
> Like I said, Lesbians and disabled people should descend on that town like locusts.  Maybe stage a giant sit in in the middle of town, with as much public display of affection as possible.
> 
> They'll just be exercising their right to free speech too, now won't they?
> 
> 
> 
> That applies if the school wasn't involved in both proms.
> 
> But yes, it is nasty of all involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Throwing a party isnt nasty at all. Not going to prom isn't nasty.
> 
> You just don't like the fact that these people chose not to allow you to force your ideals onto them.
Click to expand...

What I don't like is the students are being taught that lesbians and learning disabled people are not good enough to associate with.


----------



## Vast LWC

Oh, and I missed this little gem in my last response:



Avatar4321 said:


> So attempting to ruin the prom for the other kids is perfectly alright. But the other kids not showing up to the prom is despicable?



See, here's where your problem lies Avatar...

How exactly is attempting to go to your own prom, "Ruining it for everyone else"????

I can just hear them (and you) now:

_"Well, we don't want any of those nasty_ (insert race, religion, disability, or sexual orientation here) _at our prom.  Why are they trying to come anyway?  Just to ruin it for everyone else?"_

Mississippi obviously hasn't improved at all has it?


----------



## Gadawg73

Avatar4321 said:


> critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh please this is discrimination as much as you don't want to admit it. are you part of the school? if that was true... than why did she win her court???? they violated her rights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you cite the court case that she allegedly won? My understanding is that the case never went to Court because the school quickly flipped on the issue.
> 
> There was no discrimination. They were invited. They showed up. The other teenagers decided not to attend. Unless you are somehow arguing that the Government should force teenagers to go to their proms, you have absolutely no case.
Click to expand...


Where do you get your facts?
Judge Davidson ruled that her rights were violated with the tuxedo rule and the denial to take any date rule of the school board. 
Davidson ruled the school district did not have to hold a prom.
On wearing the tuxedo AND bringing a same sex date the Court found:
"The court finds that this expression and communication of her viewpoint is the type of speech that falls squarely within of the First Amendment."
This ruling rightly sets a legal precedent for gay and lesbian students all over the country that they have the right to take a same sex couple to a prom and girls can wear a tuxedo.
The case is set for trial on damages.


----------



## Vast LWC

Avatar4321 said:


> No, you just do it to ostracize anyone who doesnt just worship your ideas whether they are "little girls" or adults.
> 
> BTW, on what planet are teenagers of prom age little girls?
> 
> They threatened to ruin the prom for everyone else. So why on earth would anyone else want to go with them or invite them to a party? Why would anyone want to be around someone so selfish?



That's right, I do use it to criticize *ignorant assholes who make themselves feel more important, by discriminating against minorities*.

I'll happily do that any day.

And again, how the fuck is trying to go to their own prom _"ruining it for everyone else"_?  Hmm?


----------



## rdean

I don't understand the uproar.  Seems like conservative values at work.


----------



## Murf76

Gadawg73 said:


> You are wrong once again. Please show me where the school is arguing about the dress code in this case. That is not what their lawyers argued in court. Not one thing about the dress code.
> But you knew that already and are attempting to twist, distort, side step, slant and avoid the issues.
> These are the facts if you are interested:
> The school board HAD always banned same sex couples going to the prom in the past. FACT.
> The school board did tell the girl she could NOT bring the other girl as her date and that SHE was not allowed to wear a tuxedo. NO WHERE was there any ban for any other girl wearing a tuxedo. They never made that argument or the dress code argument in court.
> The school's attorneys stated that the girl did inform the principal at the school that she planned to bring her girlfriend and the principal told her it was not allowed. Nothing about the tuxedo in that discussion.
> Are you claiming it is okay for the school to tell your daughter not to wear a tuxedo to the prom? What is wrong with that?
> All this girl wanted was to go to the prom with her date like all of the other kids.
> 40 years from now you will look back on this and see how silly these "adults" acted.
> They should be ashamed of themselves.




Actually, if it wasn't for the tuxedo... she probably wouldn't have won her case.
Hot Air  Blog Archive  Lesbian teen wins lawsuit against school that canceled prom, sort of


And, IMHO... it's her parents who should be ashamed of themselves.  They failed to protect this kid from her own poor judgment.  And now, she's probably got every kid in town mad at her.  The course of her life is changed and who knows whether it'll be for good or ill.. all over a stupid high school prom.


----------



## Vast LWC

To all those that are offended by my language and demeanor in this thread, I apologize.

For some reason this thing really got me riled up.

I guess I'm just thinking about how I would feel if my next child is a daughter, and ended up in this situation.

I think that if I were the parent of one of these girls, I would have gotten angry enough to do something drastic.

(*Edited several times to remove my own offensive material.)


----------



## Againsheila

Vast LWC said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the contrary, she probably had more fun than she would have at the other "prom".  The school didn't discriminate, everyone was invited to that prom, it's not their fault that most of the student body chose not to attend.  And from what I read, not all of them in attendance at that prom were disabled.  So the Prom was smaller than she expected, probably made it a lot more fun, in my opinion, but then I hate crowds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh COME ON!
> 
> Do you think anyone didn't see through their little transparent trick?  Including the girls involved, who are just trying to make the best out of a bad situation?
> 
> They're a bunch of piss-ants, and I think that there should be a large gathering of people expressing their freedom of speech rights going to that town very soon.
Click to expand...


Feel free, but don't forget to get your permit and do it legally.


----------



## Murf76

Vast LWC said:


> I guess I'm just thinking about how I would if my next child is a daughter, and ended up in this situation.
> 
> I think that if I were the parent of one of these girls, I would have gotten angry enough to do something drastic.



Hopefully, if that ever happens, you'll act in the best interest of your child and not in the best interest of socio-political ideology.   Kids aren't equipped to deal with the fallout of activism on social issues in any but the most cursory of ways.


----------



## Dr Gregg

These people are despicable. They'll get what's coming to them if there is any justice in the world.

Sad thing is they think their sick fuck god they worship wants them to do shit like this.


----------



## Avatar4321

Vast LWC said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you just do it to ostracize anyone who doesnt just worship your ideas whether they are "little girls" or adults.
> 
> BTW, on what planet are teenagers of prom age little girls?
> 
> They threatened to ruin the prom for everyone else. So why on earth would anyone else want to go with them or invite them to a party? Why would anyone want to be around someone so selfish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right, I do use it to criticize *ignorant assholes who make themselves feel more important, by discriminating against minorities*.
> 
> I'll happily do that any day.
> 
> And again, how the fuck is trying to go to their own prom _"ruining it for everyone else"_?  Hmm?
Click to expand...


They weren't discriminated against. They were invited to the prom.

They were trying to ruin it by turning it into a political issue and suing the school. They ruined it by simply not complying with the dang rules to begin with. Oh so they have to wear a dress. Big freaking deal.

But no, instead of simply wearing the dress, they turn it into a political issue for 15 mins of fame. Sounds like someone I want to invite to a party. Seriously.


----------



## Avatar4321

Dr Gregg said:


> These people are despicable. They'll get what's coming to them if there is any justice in the world.
> 
> Sad thing is they think their sick fuck god they worship wants them to do shit like this.



I agree. you people are despicable. And you will get whats coming to you. Which makes me rather sad.


----------



## Avatar4321

Vast LWC said:


> To all those that are offended by my language and demeanor in this thread, I apologize.
> 
> For some reason this thing really got me riled up.
> 
> I guess I'm just thinking about how I would feel if my next child is a daughter, and ended up in this situation.
> 
> I think that if I were the parent of one of these girls, I would have gotten angry enough to do something drastic.
> 
> (*Edited several times to remove my own offensive material.)



What would you do? Start killing all the kids who decided not to go to their prom?


----------



## Avatar4321

rdean said:


> I don't understand the uproar.  Seems like conservative values at work.



Im surprised you arent upset. People freely choosing not to attend an event isnt something you generally like. 

But you are right. Freedom is clearly at work here. People just dont like it because the teenagers involved made a choice they didn't like.


----------



## Nonelitist

I tried to go with my dog to my prom... my high school wouldn't let me.

I should have been allowed to go to my own prom.


----------



## Againsheila

Dr Gregg said:


> These people are despicable. They'll get what's coming to them if there is any justice in the world.
> 
> Sad thing is they think their sick fuck god they worship wants them to do shit like this.



I do not believe this is a religious issue, but I'm not surprised someone is trying to make it one.


----------



## Dr Gregg

Againsheila said:


> Dr Gregg said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people are despicable. They'll get what's coming to them if there is any justice in the world.
> 
> Sad thing is they think their sick fuck god they worship wants them to do shit like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe this is a religious issue, but I'm not surprised someone is trying to make it one.
Click to expand...


A lot of anti homosexual people use religion as a reason why they claim its wrong, so don't tell me its not about religion when they use it to attempt to claim god doesn't want it and homosexuality is wrong


----------



## Shogun

Samson said:


> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how the ACLU is quick to defend the rights of students in the GLBT community while at the same time try and censor the rights of students to include a prayer in their graduation ceremony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to throw red herrings, try equating Gays to Blacks.
> 
> All sorts of outrage will prevail.
> 
> Shogun will even leave his tree-fort to participate.
Click to expand...


it's funny to me to watch you react to how much I've affected you, sammy.


----------



## Vast LWC

Avatar4321 said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> To all those that are offended by my language and demeanor in this thread, I apologize.
> 
> For some reason this thing really got me riled up.
> 
> I guess I'm just thinking about how I would feel if my next child is a daughter, and ended up in this situation.
> 
> I think that if I were the parent of one of these girls, I would have gotten angry enough to do something drastic.
> 
> (*Edited several times to remove my own offensive material.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would you do? Start killing all the kids who decided not to go to their prom?
Click to expand...


I really have no idea what I'd do...  I know emotions would run high.

But it makes me think of the ostracizing that led to incidents like Columbine.  

Not that there certainly weren't other things wrong in that situation, but this kind of cruelty certainly played a role in how bat-shit crazy the kids who did that became.


----------



## Nonelitist

Vast LWC said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> To all those that are offended by my language and demeanor in this thread, I apologize.
> 
> For some reason this thing really got me riled up.
> 
> I guess I'm just thinking about how I would feel if my next child is a daughter, and ended up in this situation.
> 
> I think that if I were the parent of one of these girls, I would have gotten angry enough to do something drastic.
> 
> (*Edited several times to remove my own offensive material.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would you do? Start killing all the kids who decided not to go to their prom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really have no idea what I'd do...  I know emotions would run high.
> 
> But it makes me think of the ostracizing that led to incidents like Columbine.
> 
> Not that there certainly weren't other things wrong in that situation, but this kind of cruelty certainly played a role in how bat-shit crazy the kids who did that became.
Click to expand...



So does this logic apply to Tea Party members that are ostracized by the left?  You call them racists, nazis, criminals.

So they have the right to become violent due to how they are treated by you?

Funny how your rules apply to others but not yourselves.


----------



## critter

Againsheila said:


> critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> "wonder what is so wrong with these people? its sickining i now want a free vip ticket to go down there and go into teh school and just start something..
> 
> Fake prom staged to trick lesbian kids - Broadsheet - Salon.com
> 
> 
> "
> Constance McMillen just wanted what teenage girls have dreamed about since time immemorial -- to go to the prom with the person she's dating. In McMillen's case, that person happens to be another girl. But the possibility of some same-sex jamming to "I Gotta Feeling" didn't sit too well with the folks at Mississippi's Itawamba Agricultural High School. Reasoning that no prom was better than a prom with lesbians, they abruptly canceled the whole affair last month. Cue media frenzy, ACLU lawsuit, Facebook uproar.
> *After an embarrassing glare of attention on Itawamba, it seemed a happy ending was in sight. Last Tuesday, the school agreed to host an off-campus prom and told Constance she could, per her stated intention, bring her date and wear a tux. On Friday night, McMillen and her girlfriend showed up at the Fulton Country Club ready to party. There, she says, she found just seven other revelers, including two learning disabled students.*
> Worse, she claims that her classmates were off doing the Macarena at an alternate event, arranged with the aid and consent of the parents and staff of her school. Speaking to the Advocate this week, McMillen said, "They had two proms and I was only invited to one of them ... everyone went to the other one I wasn't invited to."
> God knows it's no great stretch to give teens and adults credit for being ignorant douchebags, but seriously? They threw a whole other prom? What is this, an episode of "Glee"?
> Indeed, Gawker reported yesterday that they had dug up a Facebook page for one of McMillen's classmates, and lo! There were pix galore of a well-attended, corsage-riddled weekend dance event. (Even more have been neatly compiled on BruceKatz23's Flickr stream.) Unlike that legendary slumber party your best friend threw when she told you she was home alone with the mumps, however, the alternate dance wasn't a total top secret. McMillen says that she knew about the other event, but_, "If I wasn't wanted there, I wasn't going to go."_
> *T**he elaborate lengths to which people will apparently go to avoid a girl in a tux are dispiriting at best, and McMillen's victory may seem to have the word "Pyrrhic" stamped all over it. But in the end, she may well have had a better prom than many of us ever did.* (Non-discrimination is a right, but having crappy experiences in high school is pretty much an inevitability.) McMillen told the Advocate that the special ed kids "had the time of their lives ... That's the one good thing that came out of this, [these kids] didn't have to worry about people making fun of them."
> _It may have been far from perfect, but unlike the blowout across town, that little shindig at Fulton Country Club was everything that I hope for for my own daughters, on their prom nights and their wedding days and all their lives. Because none of those other people matter. On Friday night, Connie McMillen got to walk through that door on the arm of the person she wanted to dance with."
> _
> 
> Fake prom staged to trick lesbian kids - Broadsheet - Salon.com
> 
> 
> School and students need to stop listen to parents and grow up. "
> 
> 
> Fake prom staged to trick lesbian kids - Broadsheet - Salon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like she had fun, furthermore sounds like she knew about the other prom, probably could have showed up there but refused.  Said she didn't want to show up where she wasn't wanted.  Well, newsflash, you don't have a right to be "wanted".  Looks like she had more fun at the prom she did attend, and more power to her...now what's the problem?
Click to expand...


That is not the put she was fighting for everyone in school, and yet they still give a shit treatment. this is just prove that bulling needs to stop in school. and this just say the kids can't get out of there parents view.



Avatar4321 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how the ACLU is quick to defend the rights of students in the GLBT community while at the same time try and censor the rights of students to include a prayer in their graduation ceremony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you favor a Muslim prayer to Allah at your children's graduation?
> Now you know why prayer is not allowed at a public school graduation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've got no problem with it. Prayer is prayer.
Click to expand...


What is so wrong with a Muslim? as long as they don't hurt or muder people they are fine just as as any other religion 



Vast LWC said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like she had fun, furthermore sounds like she knew about the other prom, probably could have showed up there but refused.  Said she didn't want to show up where she wasn't wanted.  Well, newsflash, you don't have a right to be "wanted".  Looks like she had more fun at the prom she did attend, and more power to her...now what's the problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Sounds like" the people at the other prom specifically wouldn't have let her in, which is why they made it a separate private event.
> 
> Personally, I don't care if these girls are lesbians, albinos, Jews, or whatever, discrimination is discrimination.
> 
> This particular instance may not be illegal, but it's beneath contempt.
> 
> Bunch of trailer trash, ignorant, redneck pieces of crap that they are.
Click to expand...




Avatar4321 said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fake prom staged to trick lesbian kids - Broadsheet - Salon.com
> 
> McMillen told the Advocate that the special ed kids "had the time of their lives ... That's the one good thing that came out of this, [these kids] didn't have to worry about people making fun of them."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Props to this girl for doing her best to do the right thing. It looks like she and her girlfriend got snubbed in the end but were able to see the bright side. Sounds like the special ed kids had the best prom of all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did she get snubbed? She went to the prom as she wanted. Where on earth is it said that everyone else had to go? They chose to exercise their freedom and not go.
> 
> It's like the entire concept of freedom is completely lost on people nowadays.
Click to expand...


Its not the point is this crap needs to stop. that like you going into a grocey store.. you have baggy pants or i don't like your hair cut since i am the manager i am gonig through you out. 

that the point. freedom is now what you think its.... you can be mean... yes but what does that teach how are we going to have peace if we have people like this all around the world? how can the nation grow and become a better place when people are still like this.

intill people can stop being mean... god knows this will never happen freedom is not going to exist.

you people just don't get it.


----------



## critter

Avatar4321 said:


> critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh please this is discrimination as much as you don't want to admit it. are you part of the school? if that was true... than why did she win her court???? they violated her rights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you cite the court case that she allegedly won? My understanding is that the case never went to Court because the school quickly flipped on the issue.
> 
> There was no discrimination. They were invited. They showed up. The other teenagers decided not to attend. Unless you are somehow arguing that the Government should force teenagers to go to their proms, you have absolutely no case.
Click to expand...


Judge: Lesbian student's rights violated - USATODAY.com

"BERDEEN, Miss.  A* federal judge ruled Tuesday that the Itawamba County, Miss., school board violated the rights of a lesbian student by canceling the prom when the student challenged a ban on same-sex dates, but the judge stopped short of ordering the district to reinstate the April 2 prom.*

U.S. District Court Judge Glen Davidson said he denied the injunction request because a private prom parents are planning will serve the same purpose as the school prom and because "requiring defendants to step back into a sponsorship role at this late date would only confuse and confound the community on the issue."

that big enough for you to read?


----------



## bodecea

Vast LWC said:


> Hmm, I think Lesbians from around the area should hold a massive impromptu event in the middle of town, where they play music, dance suggestively, and make-out for an entire day.
> 
> But only the hot Lesbians.
> 
> That'll teach those bastards!
> 
> And they should tell me when it is, so I can go ogle them
> 
> Oh, sorry...  I mean... so I can go support their rights!



A Kiss-In.   That's been done before in other places.   Hmmmm.


----------



## critter

Avatar4321 said:


> critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh please this is discrimination as much as you don't want to admit it. are you part of the school? if that was true... than why did she win her court???? they violated her rights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you cite the court case that she allegedly won? My understanding is that the case never went to Court because the school quickly flipped on the issue.
> 
> There was no discrimination. They were invited. They showed up. The other teenagers decided not to attend. Unless you are somehow arguing that the Government should force teenagers to go to their proms, you have absolutely no case.
Click to expand...




""It would be hard for him to move it," she said. "A lot of people would be inconvenienced."

*Davidson ruled the school board violated McMillen's rights. "The Court finds this expression and communication of her viewpoint is the type of speech that falls squarely within the purview of the First Amendment," Davidson wrote in his opinion.*

Judge: Lesbian student's rights violated - USATODAY.com

anymore comments you want to look like a fool?


----------



## bodecea

Nonelitist said:


> I tried to go with my dog to my prom... my high school wouldn't let me.
> 
> I should have been allowed to go to my own prom.



Let us know how that works out...ask the Mods for a sticky thread to keep us informed.


----------



## Gadawg73

Avatar4321 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We owe them equal protection under the law. You included.
> If you do not like the US Constitution, then elect politicians that back an amendment to Constitution that bans gays and taking same sex dates to public school proms.
> We are a nation of laws. If she was my kid I would be proud of her. You support her being open and honest about who she is and what she planned to do is against school discipline.That is the most absurd argument I have heard to date. Her actions were more disciplined than the adults at the school and on the school board.
> You allow them to discriminate against her, next time it is your ass they will run in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one was banned from going to the prom. They went to the prom. The other kids chose not to go.
> 
> No one is obligated to go to a prom. Or are they not allowed freedom simply because another person wants them there?
Click to expand...


Hate to tell you once again but here goes:
The principal and school board told this girl she could not go to the prom with her female date. That was their rule.
All of this after the court case was not school sponsored prom.
What I speak of is the prom that was canceled.
All because the girl is honest and wanted to be like the other kids that took their dates.
How hard is that for you to understand?
If the schol allowed equalityfrom the start none lf this would have happened.
So either you oppose or favor equal rights. Which is it or do we have to prepare once again for a twist, distort, slant and side step?


----------



## Misty

Men wear gowns to proms here and no one bats an eye. 






so pretty


----------



## Gadawg73

Nonelitist said:


> I tried to go with my dog to my prom... my high school wouldn't let me.
> 
> I should have been allowed to go to my own prom.



We saw you and your date at the prom.
You are right. Your date was a dog.


----------



## Nonelitist

Gadawg73 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We owe them equal protection under the law. You included.
> If you do not like the US Constitution, then elect politicians that back an amendment to Constitution that bans gays and taking same sex dates to public school proms.
> We are a nation of laws. If she was my kid I would be proud of her. You support her being open and honest about who she is and what she planned to do is against school discipline.That is the most absurd argument I have heard to date. Her actions were more disciplined than the adults at the school and on the school board.
> You allow them to discriminate against her, next time it is your ass they will run in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one was banned from going to the prom. They went to the prom. The other kids chose not to go.  Same rule applied to them.
> 
> No one is obligated to go to a prom. Or are they not allowed freedom simply because another person wants them there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate to tell you once again but here goes:
> The principal and school board told this girl she could not go to the prom with her female date. That was their rule.
> All of this after the court case was not school sponsored prom.
> What I speak of is the prom that was canceled.
> All because the girl is honest and wanted to be like the other kids that took their dates.
> How hard is that for you to understand?
> If the schol allowed equalityfrom the start none lf this would have happened.
> So either you oppose or favor equal rights. Which is it or do we have to prepare once again for a twist, distort, slant and side step?
Click to expand...



I favor equal rights and in this case, they were given.

The straight girls at the school couldn't take a female date either or dress in a tux.


----------



## jillian




----------



## Shogun

Nonelitist said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one was banned from going to the prom. They went to the prom. The other kids chose not to go.  Same rule applied to them.
> 
> No one is obligated to go to a prom. Or are they not allowed freedom simply because another person wants them there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to tell you once again but here goes:
> The principal and school board told this girl she could not go to the prom with her female date. That was their rule.
> All of this after the court case was not school sponsored prom.
> What I speak of is the prom that was canceled.
> All because the girl is honest and wanted to be like the other kids that took their dates.
> How hard is that for you to understand?
> If the schol allowed equalityfrom the start none lf this would have happened.
> So either you oppose or favor equal rights. Which is it or do we have to prepare once again for a twist, distort, slant and side step?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I favor equal rights and in this case, they were given.
> 
> The straight girls at the school couldn't take a female date either or dress in a tux.
Click to expand...


hetero girls don't tend to bring women dates, dipshit.  You might as well have just said that you support the equal right of white men not bringing ****** woman dates in order to minimize black boys taking white girls to prom.  But, you already knew how fucking retarded your logic is before you posted so..


----------



## Vast LWC

Nonelitist said:


> So does this logic apply to Tea Party members that are ostracized by the left?  You call them racists, nazis, criminals.
> 
> So they have the right to become violent due to how they are treated by you?
> 
> Funny how your rules apply to others but not yourselves.



"Nazis"?  "Criminals"?

Who called the Tea Party that?

And "racist" definitely applies to the founder, at least, considering he's a racist, but I'm sure most members of the Tea Party are not in fact racists.

And no-one is coming to the hometowns of Tea Party members and attempting to turn the populations of said towns against them, now are they?  So there's no "Ostracizing" going on there, is there?


----------



## critter

Nonelitist said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one was banned from going to the prom. They went to the prom. The other kids chose not to go.  Same rule applied to them.
> 
> No one is obligated to go to a prom. Or are they not allowed freedom simply because another person wants them there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to tell you once again but here goes:
> The principal and school board told this girl she could not go to the prom with her female date. That was their rule.
> All of this after the court case was not school sponsored prom.
> What I speak of is the prom that was canceled.
> All because the girl is honest and wanted to be like the other kids that took their dates.
> How hard is that for you to understand?
> If the schol allowed equalityfrom the start none lf this would have happened.
> So either you oppose or favor equal rights. Which is it or do we have to prepare once again for a twist, distort, slant and side step?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I favor equal rights and in this case, they were given.
> 
> The straight girls at the school couldn't take a female date either or dress in a tux.
Click to expand...



What are you going on by? its illegal to discrimination against gay people hence why the court rule in her favor...


----------



## Gadawg73

Nonelitist said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one was banned from going to the prom. They went to the prom. The other kids chose not to go.  Same rule applied to them.
> 
> No one is obligated to go to a prom. Or are they not allowed freedom simply because another person wants them there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to tell you once again but here goes:
> The principal and school board told this girl she could not go to the prom with her female date. That was their rule.
> All of this after the court case was not school sponsored prom.
> What I speak of is the prom that was canceled.
> All because the girl is honest and wanted to be like the other kids that took their dates.
> How hard is that for you to understand?
> If the schol allowed equalityfrom the start none lf this would have happened.
> So either you oppose or favor equal rights. Which is it or do we have to prepare once again for a twist, distort, slant and side step?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I favor equal rights and in this case, they were given.
> 
> The straight girls at the school couldn't take a female date either or dress in a tux.
Click to expand...


LOL. You will never get it.
You just gave us another example of unequal protection under the law.
It is not about gay or straight. It is about equal rights. 
Equal rights means you can take any other human to the prom.


----------



## Gunny

Y'all are such dumb sheep.  Like this is an issue.  Glad y'all fall for the divisiveness our government perpetuates to smokescreen them ripping us off blind, as an institution.

Heterosexuals have rights too, just in case any of you fag hags forgot that.


----------



## critter

Gunny said:


> Y'all are such dumb sheep.  Like this is an issue.  Glad y'all fall for the divisiveness our government perpetuates to smokescreen them ripping us off blind, as an institution.
> 
> Heterosexuals have rights too, just in case any of you fag hags forgot that.



everyone has rights... that does not mean you have more right than someone else.

Not sure why people just don't get this...


----------



## Gadawg73

Gunny said:


> Y'all are such dumb sheep.  Like this is an issue.  Glad y'all fall for the divisiveness our government perpetuates to smokescreen them ripping us off blind, as an institution.
> 
> Heterosexuals have rights too, just in case any of you fag hags forgot that.



What rights have you been denied there Gunny? 
Sticks and stones. 
I was wrong. I expected better judgement when picking words from a military man.


----------



## saveliberty

California Girl said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> School and students need to stop listen to parents and grow up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same question.
Click to expand...


I'll go as far as asking them to explain it, then defend it.  Sounds like the school sponsored one just wasn't as well attended as the private one.  Get over it.


----------



## Murf76

critter said:


> What are you going on by? its illegal to discrimination against gay people hence why the court rule in her favor...



Go back to the USA Today link that YOU posted and read again.  The judgment was based on the First Amendment... the right to free speech.  This was NOT a discrimination case.

It's a problematic ruling too, if you ask me.  Because it sets a precedent whereby schools cannot set rules which might affect free speech or expression.   There's no difference between this girl wanting to wear a tux and bring her girlfriend and the football team showing up in prom dresses, the Goths in black vampire capes, and the chess club wearing full medieval armor.  It's all "freedom of expression" isn't it? 
It ends up being a zoo.

A precedent like that, could mean the end of school-sponsored social functions for districts all across the country who can ill afford to fool with legal challenges and headaches.


btw... you can all wring your hankies out now.   The 30 grand she got in scholarship money on the Ellen Degeneris show probably took the sting out of it for her.  I wonder how much more cash she'll make before it's all said and done?   
There's more dough in _activism_ than I thought.


----------



## Ame®icano

Murf76 said:


> btw... you can all wring your hankies out now.   The 30 grand she got in scholarship money on the Ellen Degeneris show probably took the sting out of it for her.  I wonder how much more cash she'll make before it's all said and done?
> There's more dough in _activism_ than I thought.



Did she get money from Ellen cause she's lesbian?


----------



## Avatar4321

Dr Gregg said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Gregg said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people are despicable. They'll get what's coming to them if there is any justice in the world.
> 
> Sad thing is they think their sick fuck god they worship wants them to do shit like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe this is a religious issue, but I'm not surprised someone is trying to make it one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of anti homosexual people use religion as a reason why they claim its wrong, so don't tell me its not about religion when they use it to attempt to claim god doesn't want it and homosexuality is wrong
Click to expand...


um it is wrong. It's inherently selfish.


----------



## Vast LWC

Avatar4321 said:


> um it is wrong. It's inherently selfish.



Well, that's an interesting comment.  Please, elaborate.


----------



## Avatar4321

critter said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh please this is discrimination as much as you don't want to admit it. are you part of the school? if that was true... than why did she win her court???? they violated her rights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you cite the court case that she allegedly won? My understanding is that the case never went to Court because the school quickly flipped on the issue.
> 
> There was no discrimination. They were invited. They showed up. The other teenagers decided not to attend. Unless you are somehow arguing that the Government should force teenagers to go to their proms, you have absolutely no case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ""It would be hard for him to move it," she said. "A lot of people would be inconvenienced."
> 
> *Davidson ruled the school board violated McMillen's rights. "The Court finds this expression and communication of her viewpoint is the type of speech that falls squarely within the purview of the First Amendment," Davidson wrote in his opinion.*
> 
> Judge: Lesbian student's rights violated - USATODAY.com
> 
> anymore comments you want to look like a fool?
Click to expand...


So what your saying is I was correct and then she sued to force the prom to occur. And now you guys think it's somehow evil that the other students decided not to go.


----------



## Avatar4321

critter said:


> Nonelitist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to tell you once again but here goes:
> The principal and school board told this girl she could not go to the prom with her female date. That was their rule.
> All of this after the court case was not school sponsored prom.
> What I speak of is the prom that was canceled.
> All because the girl is honest and wanted to be like the other kids that took their dates.
> How hard is that for you to understand?
> If the schol allowed equalityfrom the start none lf this would have happened.
> So either you oppose or favor equal rights. Which is it or do we have to prepare once again for a twist, distort, slant and side step?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I favor equal rights and in this case, they were given.
> 
> The straight girls at the school couldn't take a female date either or dress in a tux.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What are you going on by? its illegal to discrimination against gay people hence why the court rule in her favor...
Click to expand...


The Court ruling you cited said that was about free speech and not discrimination.

Don't know your own sources do you?


----------



## Avatar4321

Gadawg73 said:


> LOL. You will never get it.
> You just gave us another example of unequal protection under the law.
> It is not about gay or straight. It is about equal rights.
> Equal rights means you can take any other human to the prom.



No. Equal rights means that the same rules that apply to one person apply to everyone.

That was always the case.


----------



## bodecea

Gunny said:


> Y'all are such dumb sheep.  Like this is an issue.  Glad y'all fall for the divisiveness our government perpetuates to smokescreen them ripping us off blind, as an institution.
> 
> Heterosexuals have rights too, just in case any of you fag hags forgot that.



Oh dear...the poor poor heterosexuals' rights were being taken away by the government.   Or...wait...what heterosexuals' rights were taken away, Gunny?


----------



## Avatar4321

bodecea said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all are such dumb sheep.  Like this is an issue.  Glad y'all fall for the divisiveness our government perpetuates to smokescreen them ripping us off blind, as an institution.
> 
> Heterosexuals have rights too, just in case any of you fag hags forgot that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear...the poor poor heterosexuals' rights were being taken away by the government.   Or...wait...what heterosexuals' rights were taken away, Gunny?
Click to expand...


No they exercised their rights quite nicely. Unfortunately, you guys seem to think that them exercising their right not to go to prom is some sort of despicable thing.


----------



## bodecea

She should show up every single year for now on for Homecoming, Reunions with her girlfriend/wife.


----------



## bodecea

Avatar4321 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all are such dumb sheep.  Like this is an issue.  Glad y'all fall for the divisiveness our government perpetuates to smokescreen them ripping us off blind, as an institution.
> 
> Heterosexuals have rights too, just in case any of you fag hags forgot that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear...the poor poor heterosexuals' rights were being taken away by the government.   Or...wait...what heterosexuals' rights were taken away, Gunny?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they exercised their rights quite nicely. Unfortunately, you guys seem to think that them exercising their right not to go to prom is some sort of despicable thing.
Click to expand...


Better talk to Gunny about that...he seems to think that some heterosexuals' rights were being threatened.


----------



## Vast LWC

I'm still waiting for an explanation of "Inherently selfish"...

Avatar do you have some repressed homosexual desires that they keep in check, thus you would be "selfish" if you acted on them?


----------



## saveliberty

Vast LWC said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> um it is wrong. It's inherently selfish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's an interesting comment.  Please, elaborate.
Click to expand...


From a religious point of view.  God did not intend for same sex people to fornicate.  It is considered a sin.  By definition a sin is something that is hurtful to yourself, society and God.  Sex outside of marriage is sin.  Since marriage is considered to be between a man and a woman, this is considered wrong.  Don't give me crap about want-to-be religions that tolerate such foolishness.  You want to state your opinion, go ahead.  You want to chagne my belief system?  Not happening.


----------



## Avatar4321

bodecea said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear...the poor poor heterosexuals' rights were being taken away by the government.   Or...wait...what heterosexuals' rights were taken away, Gunny?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No they exercised their rights quite nicely. Unfortunately, you guys seem to think that them exercising their right not to go to prom is some sort of despicable thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better talk to Gunny about that...he seems to think that some heterosexuals' rights were being threatened.
Click to expand...


They are. By you guys who think that they should be forced to attend by the barrel of a gun.


----------



## Avatar4321

Vast LWC said:


> I'm still waiting for an explanation of "Inherently selfish"...
> 
> Avatar do you have some repressed homosexual desires that they keep in check, thus you would be "selfish" if you acted on them?



Silly me. I thought you could think about the subject.

Immorality is inherently selfish. 

Selfish



> 1 : concerned excessively or exclusively with oneself : seeking or concentrating on one's own advantage, pleasure, or well-being without regard for others
> 2 : arising from concern with one's own welfare or advantage in disregard of others



But please don't bother to look at reality here. After all, your deflections are going well with you so far.


----------



## saveliberty

Take the situation for what is truly is.  A high school girl wants to be accepted for your sexual preference.  She decides to manipulate the school and students into meeting her expectations.  The school, parents and students were not interested.  So, by force of a judge's decision, they have to have the prom.

The other students had three choices, go to the prom, stay home or have an alternative event.  I think the students should sue her for having to miss the prom they invisioned for themselves.  The *selfish* act of one person caused damage to many.


----------



## Againsheila

saveliberty said:


> Take the situation for what is truly is.  A high school girl wants to be accepted for your sexual preference.  She decides to manipulate the school and students into meeting her expectations.  The school, parents and students were not interested.  So, by force of a judge's decision, they have to have the prom.
> 
> The other students had three choices, go to the prom, stay home or have an alternative event.  I think the students should sue her for having to miss the prom they invisioned for themselves.  The *selfish* act of one person caused damage to many.



I think proms will become a think of the past now.  It's probably time anyway.  I can't believe how much kids spend on their proms in this poor economic times.  It was nothing like that during my school years.


----------



## Ravi

Avatar4321 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they exercised their rights quite nicely. Unfortunately, you guys seem to think that them exercising their right not to go to prom is some sort of despicable thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better talk to Gunny about that...he seems to think that some heterosexuals' rights were being threatened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are. By you guys who think that they should be forced to attend by the barrel of a gun.
Click to expand...

Now you're just lying. No one thinks that. Rather they think that students that attend the school should be able to participate in school functions. Even the retarded students.

Bullies suck and that is what the school is...a bully.


----------



## saveliberty

Ravi said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better talk to Gunny about that...he seems to think that some heterosexuals' rights were being threatened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are. By you guys who think that they should be forced to attend by the barrel of a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're just lying. No one thinks that. Rather they think that students that attend the school should be able to participate in school functions. Even the retarded students.
> 
> Bullies suck and that is what the school is...a bully.
Click to expand...


The alternative party was a school sanctioned event?  Widely understood to take place is very different from what you suggested.  Just who did they bully again?  The kids that choose to attend the prom?  The kids that went to the alternative party were pressured to not go to the prom?  Define bully please, I don't see that term fitting here at all.


----------



## Gadawg73

Avatar4321 said:


> critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could you cite the court case that she allegedly won? My understanding is that the case never went to Court because the school quickly flipped on the issue.
> 
> There was no discrimination. They were invited. They showed up. The other teenagers decided not to attend. Unless you are somehow arguing that the Government should force teenagers to go to their proms, you have absolutely no case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ""It would be hard for him to move it," she said. "A lot of people would be inconvenienced."
> 
> *Davidson ruled the school board violated McMillen's rights. "The Court finds this expression and communication of her viewpoint is the type of speech that falls squarely within the purview of the First Amendment," Davidson wrote in his opinion.*
> 
> Judge: Lesbian student's rights violated - USATODAY.com
> 
> anymore comments you want to look like a fool?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what your saying is I was correct and then she sued to force the prom to occur. And now you guys think it's somehow evil that the other students decided not to go.
Click to expand...


Do you always make it up as you go?
The facts do not support any of your arguments.
She sued because they had a rule that she could not go and that she could not wear a tuxedo. The school argued that they had a right to not hold the prom.
The court ruled her free speech rights were violated. Free speech was going to the prom with her date and wearing what was appropriate FOR ANYONE ELSE.


----------



## Gadawg73

Avatar4321 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. You will never get it.
> You just gave us another example of unequal protection under the law.
> It is not about gay or straight. It is about equal rights.
> Equal rights means you can take any other human to the prom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Equal rights means that the same rules that apply to one person apply to everyone.
> 
> That was always the case.
Click to expand...


ONLY if the rules are equally constitutional. And these are not.
Equal rights means the rules have to be constitutional BEFORE they are deemed valid.
Seperate but equal lost a long,long, long time ago dude.


----------



## rdean

Avatar4321 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand the uproar.  Seems like conservative values at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im surprised you arent upset. People freely choosing not to attend an event isnt something you generally like.
> 
> But you are right. Freedom is clearly at work here. People just dont like it because the teenagers involved made a choice they didn't like.
Click to expand...


Of course I feel sorry for the children.  But we know what to expect from the right.  Lies, deceit, violence.  They are just mean people.  Any other behaviour would be a surprise.


----------



## Gadawg73

saveliberty said:


> Take the situation for what is truly is.  A high school girl wants to be accepted for your sexual preference.  She decides to manipulate the school and students into meeting her expectations.  The school, parents and students were not interested.  So, by force of a judge's decision, they have to have the prom.
> 
> The other students had three choices, go to the prom, stay home or have an alternative event.  I think the students should sue her for having to miss the prom they invisioned for themselves.  The *selfish* act of one person caused damage to many.



Everything you claim is Bullshit. 
A high school girl wanted to go to the prom with her girlfriend.
What is wrong with that?
Adults like you manufacture reasons why she should not be honest about who she is.


----------



## Samson

Gadawg73 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ""It would be hard for him to move it," she said. "A lot of people would be inconvenienced."
> 
> *Davidson ruled the school board violated McMillen's rights. "The Court finds this expression and communication of her viewpoint is the type of speech that falls squarely within the purview of the First Amendment," Davidson wrote in his opinion.*
> 
> Judge: Lesbian student's rights violated - USATODAY.com
> 
> anymore comments you want to look like a fool?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what your saying is I was correct and then she sued to force the prom to occur. And now you guys think it's somehow evil that the other students decided not to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you always make it up as you go?
> The facts do not support any of your arguments.
> She sued because they had a rule that she could not go and that she could not wear a tuxedo. The school argued that they had a right to not hold the prom.
> The court ruled her free speech rights were violated. Free speech was going to the prom with her date and wearing what was appropriate FOR ANYONE ELSE.
Click to expand...


Most of the pretrial debate covered this part of the story.

The New Part of the story is the topic now:



> Parents of students at the Fulton, Miss., high school are organizing the private prom, and school officials testified all junior and senior students would be allowed to attend. It wasn't clear from the testimony whether gay couples would be welcome.
> 
> Another prom is being organized by the Mississippi Safe Schools Coalition, an advocacy group for gay and lesbian students.
> 
> McMillen said she is considering attending the private prom, once she knows a little more about it. "If I feel like I will be welcome to go, I want to go," she said.
> 
> ACLU Mississippi legal director Kristy Bennett called Tuesday's ruling a victory.



A. If the ACLU was happy with the ruling, then why are we bitching?

B. Parents organized a PRIVATE prom (it sounds like school officials had no idea who may be invited)

C. The Mississippi Safe Schools Coalition organized a Prom the Lesbo could have attended. Why didn't she go to it?


----------



## jillian

Samson said:


> A. If the ACLU was happy with the ruling, then why are we bitching?
> 
> B. Parents organized a PRIVATE prom (it sounds like school officials had no idea who may be invited)
> 
> C. The Mississippi Safe Schools Coalition organized a Prom the Lesbo could have attended. Why didn't she go to it?



A. Because it was a discriminatory, spiteful, pathetic and evil thing for the school to do. It also happened to discriminate unlawfully. 

B. Parents have no RIGHT to a private prom.... And it doesn't sound at all like the school had no idea.

C. So if there were separate proms for black students and white students, you think that would be okay?


----------



## Anguille

Hellokitty said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fake prom staged to trick lesbian kids - Broadsheet - Salon.com
> 
> McMillen told the Advocate that the special ed kids "had the time of their lives ... That's the one good thing that came out of this, [these kids] didn't have to worry about people making fun of them."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Props to this girl for doing her best to do the right thing. It looks like she and her girlfriend got snubbed in the end but were able to see the bright side. Sounds like the special ed kids had the best prom of all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If that were the case then why is she labeling the prom she attended as a fake prom?  Is she not also buying into the stereotype of what a real prom is?
Click to expand...

Nowhere in the article does she call it a "fake prom". Salon.com called it a fake prom.

Fake prom staged to trick lesbian kids - Broadsheet - Salon.com


----------



## Samson

jillian said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> A. If the ACLU was happy with the ruling, then why are we bitching?
> 
> B. Parents organized a PRIVATE prom (it sounds like school officials had no idea who may be invited)
> 
> C. The Mississippi Safe Schools Coalition organized a Prom the Lesbo could have attended. Why didn't she go to it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A. Because it was a discriminatory, spiteful, pathetic and evil thing for the school to do. It also happened to discriminate unlawfully.
> 
> B. Parents have no RIGHT to a private prom.... And it doesn't sound at all like the school had no idea.
> 
> C. So if there were separate proms for black students and white students, you think that would be okay?
Click to expand...


A. The school didn't have a prom, 'k: Its been to court. ACLU is happy. Why can't you just BE HAPPY TOO???

B. Parents have no right to a private prom? REALLY? Are you telling me, that if you have a party you invite people you don't like?

C. If a private party for BLACKS ONLY (like the Black Congressional Caucus), wanted only Blacks, then by all means, have at it! ITS THEIR BUSINESS!


----------



## Hellokitty

I also read that McMillen didn't even take her girlfriend since the girlfriend's parents didn't want her involved in a media circus.  McMillen went with a different girl.


----------



## jillian

Samson said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> A. If the ACLU was happy with the ruling, then why are we bitching?
> 
> B. Parents organized a PRIVATE prom (it sounds like school officials had no idea who may be invited)
> 
> C. The Mississippi Safe Schools Coalition organized a Prom the Lesbo could have attended. Why didn't she go to it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A. Because it was a discriminatory, spiteful, pathetic and evil thing for the school to do. It also happened to discriminate unlawfully.
> 
> B. Parents have no RIGHT to a private prom.... And it doesn't sound at all like the school had no idea.
> 
> C. So if there were separate proms for black students and white students, you think that would be okay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A. The school didn't have a prom, 'k: Its been to court. ACLU is happy. Why can't you just BE HAPPY TOO???
> 
> B. Parents have no right to a private prom? REALLY? Are you telling me, that if you have a party you invite people you don't like?
> 
> C. If a private party for BLACKS ONLY (like the Black Congressional Caucus), wanted only Blacks, then by all means, have at it! ITS THEIR BUSINESS!
Click to expand...


A. You're being silly. You know very well it was a sucker move.

B. It wasn't a private party... it was a SCHOOL party that excluded lesbians and learning disabled kids. 

C. Don't deflect. We aren't talking about the Black Congressional Caucus, we are talking about segregating a group of students from another group of students because of ignorance, hatred and bias.


----------



## Anguille

Avatar4321 said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fake prom staged to trick lesbian kids - Broadsheet - Salon.com
> 
> McMillen told the Advocate that the special ed kids "had the time of their lives ... That's the one good thing that came out of this, [these kids] didn't have to worry about people making fun of them."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Props to this girl for doing her best to do the right thing. It looks like she and her girlfriend got snubbed in the end but were able to see the bright side. Sounds like the special ed kids had the best prom of all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did she get snubbed? She went to the prom as she wanted. Where on earth is it said that everyone else had to go? They chose to exercise their freedom and not go.
> 
> It's like the entire concept of freedom is completely lost on people nowadays.
Click to expand...

The second prom was set up to exclude her. People are perfectly free to be assholes. It doesn't make them any less assholes.


----------



## saveliberty

Gadawg73 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take the situation for what is truly is.  A high school girl wants to be accepted for your sexual preference.  She decides to manipulate the school and students into meeting her expectations.  The school, parents and students were not interested.  So, by force of a judge's decision, they have to have the prom.
> 
> The other students had three choices, go to the prom, stay home or have an alternative event.  I think the students should sue her for having to miss the prom they invisioned for themselves.  The *selfish* act of one person caused damage to many.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you claim is Bullshit.
> A high school girl wanted to go to the prom with her girlfriend.
> What is wrong with that?
> Adults like you manufacture reasons why she should not be honest about who she is.
Click to expand...


"Everything you claim is Bullshit." - prove it.  The facts are on my side.

"A high school girl wanted to go to the prom with her girlfriend.  What is wrong with that?"
 I don't care to write a book on why your confused.  You should know the reasoning.

"Adults like you manufacture reasons why she should not be honest about who she is."  - No one is saying she can't be honest.  They just don't want that type of behavior at a public school function.  Good for them.


----------



## Samson

jillian said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> A. Because it was a discriminatory, spiteful, pathetic and evil thing for the school to do. It also happened to discriminate unlawfully.
> 
> B. Parents have no RIGHT to a private prom.... And it doesn't sound at all like the school had no idea.
> 
> C. So if there were separate proms for black students and white students, you think that would be okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A. The school didn't have a prom, 'k: Its been to court. ACLU is happy. Why can't you just BE HAPPY TOO???
> 
> B. Parents have no right to a private prom? REALLY? Are you telling me, that if you have a party you invite people you don't like?
> 
> C. If a private party for BLACKS ONLY (like the Black Congressional Caucus), wanted only Blacks, then by all means, have at it! ITS THEIR BUSINESS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A. You're being silly. You know very well it was a sucker move.
> 
> B. It wasn't a private party... it was a SCHOOL party that excluded lesbians and learning disabled kids.
> 
> C. Don't deflect. We aren't talking about the Black Congressional Caucus, we are talking about segregating a group of students from another group of students because of ignorance, hatred and bias.
Click to expand...


A. I'm not being silly. I'm SERIOUS DERNIT!! Sucker moves aren't illegal.

B. Seems there's conflicting evidence about the privacy of the party: I'm going with the USA Today Article's quote.

C. Deflect? You mean you don't want to compare Racial Segregation in Public School with Private Parties for Blacks?? Ok

I agree that there's what you and I call ignorance, hatred and bias. But darnit, if someone DEMANDS to be an ignorant, bias, hater, then they HAVE THAT RIGHT.


----------



## saveliberty

Anguille said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> 
> Props to this girl for doing her best to do the right thing. It looks like she and her girlfriend got snubbed in the end but were able to see the bright side. Sounds like the special ed kids had the best prom of all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did she get snubbed? She went to the prom as she wanted. Where on earth is it said that everyone else had to go? They chose to exercise their freedom and not go.
> 
> It's like the entire concept of freedom is completely lost on people nowadays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The second prom was set up to exclude her. People are perfectly free to be assholes. It doesn't make them any less assholes.
Click to expand...


Typically the one being an "asshole" is singular or a small group.  Examples:  Guy steals cookies from the Girl Scouts.  Cop breaks up a good party.  In this case your young lady decided ruining the prom for the entire class was fine, if it meant she could get her way.  Lines up pretty good huh?


----------



## Anguille

Avatar4321 said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone has the right to exercise free speech.
> 
> The difference is most people don't use free speech to ostracize two little girls from their community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you just do it to ostracize anyone who doesnt just worship your ideas whether they are "little girls" or adults.
> 
> BTW, on what planet are teenagers of prom age little girls?
> 
> They threatened to ruin the prom for everyone else. So why on earth would anyone else want to go with them or invite them to a party? Why would anyone want to be around someone so selfish?
Click to expand...


They did not threaten anything. Stop making stuff up. 

The school officials and some redneck parents screwed up big time. There is no indication it would have bothered any of the students to have had one prom where the entire class was welcome.


----------



## Samson

Anguille said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone has the right to exercise free speech.
> 
> The difference is most people don't use free speech to ostracize two little girls from their community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you just do it to ostracize anyone who doesnt just worship your ideas whether they are "little girls" or adults.
> 
> BTW, on what planet are teenagers of prom age little girls?
> 
> They threatened to ruin the prom for everyone else. So why on earth would anyone else want to go with them or invite them to a party? Why would anyone want to be around someone so selfish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did not threaten anything. Stop making stuff up.
> 
> The school officials and some redneck parents screwed up big time. There is no indication it would have bothered any of the students to have had one prom where the entire class was welcome.
Click to expand...


Well, the OP doesn't describe the private party as one filled with sorrow and woe because the lesbian didn't show up.


----------



## Anguille

Murf76 said:


> Actually, if it wasn't for the tuxedo... she probably wouldn't have won her case.
> Hot Air  Blog Archive  Lesbian teen wins lawsuit against school that canceled prom, sort of
> 
> 
> And, IMHO... it's her parents who should be ashamed of themselves.  They failed to protect this kid from her own poor judgment.*  And now, she's probably got every kid in town mad at her.*  The course of her life is changed and who knows whether it'll be for good or ill.. all over a stupid high school prom.


I wouldn't be so sure about that. I know that if it had happened at my school she would have won the admiration of many of the kids I knew.


----------



## Samson

Mr Clean said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing. They even revealed that in their opinions the learning disabled are shameful and unequal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That town is a town of everything that is wrong with Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did you expect?  This is Mississippi, Ground Zero of the Republican Party.
Click to expand...


So you're saying that everyone in MS hates gays, and is Republican?

Just a tad prejudice yourself, huh.


----------



## Samson

Anguille said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, if it wasn't for the tuxedo... she probably wouldn't have won her case.
> Hot Air  Blog Archive  Lesbian teen wins lawsuit against school that canceled prom, sort of
> 
> 
> And, IMHO... it's her parents who should be ashamed of themselves.  They failed to protect this kid from her own poor judgment.*  And now, she's probably got every kid in town mad at her.*  The course of her life is changed and who knows whether it'll be for good or ill.. all over a stupid high school prom.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be so sure about that. I know that if it had happened at my school she would have won the admiration of many of the kids I knew.
Click to expand...


Yes, and as we all know, all high schools are exactly the same and they are all like the one you went to.

and if they aren't THEY ARE EVUL!!!


----------



## Anguille

critter said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all are such dumb sheep.  Like this is an issue.  Glad y'all fall for the divisiveness our government perpetuates to smokescreen them ripping us off blind, as an institution.
> 
> Heterosexuals have rights too, just in case any of you fag hags forgot that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everyone has rights... that does not mean you have more right than someone else.
> 
> Not sure why people just don't get this...
Click to expand...

They get it. They are just very petty people.


----------



## Samson

Anguille said:


> critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all are such dumb sheep.  Like this is an issue.  Glad y'all fall for the divisiveness our government perpetuates to smokescreen them ripping us off blind, as an institution.
> 
> Heterosexuals have rights too, just in case any of you fag hags forgot that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everyone has rights... that does not mean you have more right than someone else.
> 
> Not sure why people just don't get this...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They get it. They are just very petty people.
Click to expand...



They are EEEEEEeeeeeeVUUUUuuuuUUULLLL!!!

Just like everyone else that don't share your definition of who has "more right than someone else" (whatever the hell THAT means).


----------



## Murf76

How weird that one of my kids should be studying Bethel School District v. Fraser which limits free speech for school kids.  What a cowinky-dink.
Bethel School District v. Fraser - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I doubt the criteria of the McMillen case featured vulgarity, otherwise the court would have probably dismissed her out of hand.  Still, it's interesting to note that kids do NOT have a guaranteed right to free speech in all circumstances.  And on a side note, it's worth reading what this kid said in the speech which caused the uproar.  OMG... what a cheeky monkey! 

I'm a "firm" proponent of free speech.  
But kids need limits in all things because they're not mature enough to always make good choices.  Any parent of teens and tweens will tell you that there's a LIMIT to free speech and that parents aren't democrats in the home.  They're autocrats... as it should be.


----------



## Againsheila

Anguille said:


> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, if it wasn't for the tuxedo... she probably wouldn't have won her case.
> Hot Air  Blog Archive  Lesbian teen wins lawsuit against school that canceled prom, sort of
> 
> 
> And, IMHO... it's her parents who should be ashamed of themselves.  They failed to protect this kid from her own poor judgment.*  And now, she's probably got every kid in town mad at her.*  The course of her life is changed and who knows whether it'll be for good or ill.. all over a stupid high school prom.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be so sure about that. I know that if it had happened at my school she would have won the admiration of many of the kids I knew.
Click to expand...


She's already gotten $30,000 and appeared on at least two television shows.  For some strange reason she reminds me of Octomom.


----------



## Samson

Againsheila said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, if it wasn't for the tuxedo... she probably wouldn't have won her case.
> Hot Air  Blog Archive  Lesbian teen wins lawsuit against school that canceled prom, sort of
> 
> 
> And, IMHO... it's her parents who should be ashamed of themselves.  They failed to protect this kid from her own poor judgment.*  And now, she's probably got every kid in town mad at her.*  The course of her life is changed and who knows whether it'll be for good or ill.. all over a stupid high school prom.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be so sure about that. I know that if it had happened at my school she would have won the admiration of many of the kids I knew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's already gotten $30,000 and appeared on at least two television shows.  For some strange reason she reminds me of Octomom.
Click to expand...


I too am a little jealous I didn't think of it first.


----------



## Ame®icano

Againsheila said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Murf76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, if it wasn't for the tuxedo... she probably wouldn't have won her case.
> Hot Air  Blog Archive  Lesbian teen wins lawsuit against school that canceled prom, sort of
> 
> 
> And, IMHO... it's her parents who should be ashamed of themselves.  They failed to protect this kid from her own poor judgment.*  And now, she's probably got every kid in town mad at her.*  The course of her life is changed and who knows whether it'll be for good or ill.. all over a stupid high school prom.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be so sure about that. I know that if it had happened at my school she would have won the admiration of many of the kids I knew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's already gotten $30,000 and appeared on at least two television shows.  For some strange reason she reminds me of Octomom.
Click to expand...


For what did she get the money?


----------



## Avatar4321

Ame®icano;2186613 said:
			
		

> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be so sure about that. I know that if it had happened at my school she would have won the admiration of many of the kids I knew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's already gotten $30,000 and appeared on at least two television shows.  For some strange reason she reminds me of Octomom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For what did she get the money?
Click to expand...


I believe she was given scholarship money from Ellen.


----------



## Gadawg73

Murf76 said:


> How weird that one of my kids should be studying Bethel School District v. Fraser which limits free speech for school kids.  What a cowinky-dink.
> Bethel School District v. Fraser - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I doubt the criteria of the McMillen case featured vulgarity, otherwise the court would have probably dismissed her out of hand.  Still, it's interesting to note that kids do NOT have a guaranteed right to free speech in all circumstances.  And on a side note, it's worth reading what this kid said in the speech which caused the uproar.  OMG... what a cheeky monkey!
> 
> I'm a "firm" proponent of free speech.
> But kids need limits in all things because they're not mature enough to always make good choices.  Any parent of teens and tweens will tell you that there's a LIMIT to free speech and that parents aren't democrats in the home.  They're autocrats... as it should be.



Free speech Constitutional challenges can be made and have been held valid in hundreds of cases where no one ever said a word. Free speech does not mean words are spoken and often are defined as actions, not words, Constitutionally.


----------



## Gadawg73

saveliberty said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take the situation for what is truly is.  A high school girl wants to be accepted for your sexual preference.  She decides to manipulate the school and students into meeting her expectations.  The school, parents and students were not interested.  So, by force of a judge's decision, they have to have the prom.
> 
> The other students had three choices, go to the prom, stay home or have an alternative event.  I think the students should sue her for having to miss the prom they invisioned for themselves.  The *selfish* act of one person caused damage to many.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you claim is Bullshit.
> A high school girl wanted to go to the prom with her girlfriend.
> What is wrong with that?
> Adults like you manufacture reasons why she should not be honest about who she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Everything you claim is Bullshit." - prove it.  The facts are on my side.
> 
> "A high school girl wanted to go to the prom with her girlfriend.  What is wrong with that?"
> I don't care to write a book on why your confused.  You should know the reasoning.
> 
> "Adults like you manufacture reasons why she should not be honest about who she is."  - No one is saying she can't be honest.  They just don't want that type of behavior at a public school function.  Good for them.
Click to expand...

The facts are not on your side and that is why you are against a gay girl taking her date to the prom. The facts are that you want to insert your religous beliefs into the public school system.
The facts are that now the majority of Americans favor equality and you don't. You are a dinosaur chasing your very large tail. 
I may be confused but I know I am right and you are wrong and you should be shamed of yourself judging a high school kid.


----------



## Vast LWC

I think it's rather definite that no law was broken here after the court decision.

That does not change the fact, however, that the people in that town are ignorant pieces of crap, that intentionally did all they could to discriminate against the teenagers in question.

And in the end, they included disabled and learning disabled kids in their discrimination along with the two girls.

Way to go people!  Way to show the world that Mississippi hasn't actually evolved at all since the bad old days, they've just learned to keep it legal.


----------



## bodecea

Vast LWC said:


> I think it's rather definite that no law was broken here after the court decision.
> 
> That does not change the fact, however, that the people in that town are ignorant pieces of crap, that intentionally did all they could to discriminate against the teenagers in question.
> 
> And in the end, they included disabled and learning disabled kids in their discrimination along with the two girls.
> 
> Way to go people!  Way to show the world *that Mississippi hasn't actually evolved at all *since the bad old days, they've just learned to keep it legal.



Was anyone surprised by this?


----------



## saveliberty

Gadawg73 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you claim is Bullshit.
> A high school girl wanted to go to the prom with her girlfriend.
> What is wrong with that?
> Adults like you manufacture reasons why she should not be honest about who she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Everything you claim is Bullshit." - prove it.  The facts are on my side.
> 
> "A high school girl wanted to go to the prom with her girlfriend.  What is wrong with that?"
> I don't care to write a book on why your confused.  You should know the reasoning.
> 
> "Adults like you manufacture reasons why she should not be honest about who she is."  - No one is saying she can't be honest.  They just don't want that type of behavior at a public school function.  Good for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The facts are not on your side and that is why you are against a gay girl taking her date to the prom. The facts are that you want to insert your religous beliefs into the public school system.
> The facts are that now the majority of Americans favor equality and you don't. You are a dinosaur chasing your very large tail.
> I may be confused but I know I am right and you are wrong and you should be shamed of yourself judging a high school kid.
Click to expand...


Everybody got a prom, that is equality.  The facts are indeed on my side and no law was broken.  Seriously, your position of na-na I'm right and your not na-na.


----------



## Samson

bodecea said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's rather definite that no law was broken here after the court decision.
> 
> That does not change the fact, however, that the people in that town are ignorant pieces of crap, that intentionally did all they could to discriminate against the teenagers in question.
> 
> And in the end, they included disabled and learning disabled kids in their discrimination along with the two girls.
> 
> Way to go people!  Way to show the world *that Mississippi hasn't actually evolved at all *since the bad old days, they've just learned to keep it legal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was anyone surprised by this?
Click to expand...


_Prejudice Much?_

Indiciting the population of an entire state as "neanderthals:" Almost as bad as indiciting all Lesbians as immoral perverts.



Oh, but I forgot, _YOUR_ Prejudices are _OK._


----------



## Shogun

Samson said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> That town is a town of everything that is wrong with Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you expect?  This is Mississippi, Ground Zero of the Republican Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're saying that everyone in MS hates gays, and is Republican?
> 
> Just a tad prejudice yourself, huh.
Click to expand...


yea dude.  it's a giant fucking shocker that people from the state of Mississippi hates.


----------



## Samson

Shogun said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did you expect?  This is Mississippi, Ground Zero of the Republican Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying that everyone in MS hates gays, and is Republican?
> 
> Just a tad prejudice yourself, huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yea dude.  it's a giant fucking shocker that people from the state of Mississippi hates.
Click to expand...




Oh goody: Here's Shogun to add to the evidence that one idiot's prejudice is marginally more stupid than another's.

Thanks, Moron.


----------



## Defiant1

bodecea said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's rather definite that no law was broken here after the court decision.
> 
> That does not change the fact, however, that the people in that town are ignorant pieces of crap, that intentionally did all they could to discriminate against the teenagers in question.
> 
> And in the end, they included disabled and learning disabled kids in their discrimination along with the two girls.
> 
> Way to go people! Way to show the world *that Mississippi hasn't actually evolved at all *since the bad old days, they've just learned to keep it legal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was anyone surprised by this?
Click to expand...

 

It was surprising to see brave patriots standing up for their rights and beliefs.

It may not have started out correctly but they got it right when they figured they could have a private prom and not have to allow depravity into their festivities.


----------



## Samson

Defiant1 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's rather definite that no law was broken here after the court decision.
> 
> That does not change the fact, however, that the people in that town are ignorant pieces of crap, that intentionally did all they could to discriminate against the teenagers in question.
> 
> And in the end, they included disabled and learning disabled kids in their discrimination along with the two girls.
> 
> Way to go people! Way to show the world *that Mississippi hasn't actually evolved at all *since the bad old days, they've just learned to keep it legal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was anyone surprised by this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was surprising to see brave patriots standing up for their rights and beliefs.
> 
> It may not have started out correctly but they got it right when they figured they could have a private prom and not have to allow depravity into their festivities.
Click to expand...


Meh, while I agree that citizens have a right to stand-up for thier beliefs, even I think its a stretch to call their treatment of this issue, "Brave."

Brave Patriots would have sacrificed the entire prom for their belief, and simply cancelled everything.


----------



## saveliberty

Samson said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was anyone surprised by this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was surprising to see brave patriots standing up for their rights and beliefs.
> 
> It may not have started out correctly but they got it right when they figured they could have a private prom and not have to allow depravity into their festivities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, while I agree that citizens have a right to stand-up for thier beliefs, even I think its a stretch to call their treatment of this issue, "Brave."
> 
> Brave Patriots would have sacrificed the entire prom for their belief, and simply cancelled everything.
Click to expand...


In this case, the patriots were trying to follow the legal opinion of a judge, while also making a statement and prom.  Canceling the prom was not an option of the judge as I remember.  Is that incorrect?


----------



## Samson

Samson said:


> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how the ACLU is quick to defend the rights of students in the GLBT community while at the same time try and censor the rights of students to include a prayer in their graduation ceremony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to throw red herrings, try equating Gays to Blacks.
> 
> All sorts of outrage will prevail.
> 
> Shogun will even leave his tree-fort to participate.
Click to expand...


AND HERE HE IS FOLKS, down from his tree-fort:



Shogun said:


> yea dude.  it's a giant fucking shocker that people from the state of Mississippi hates.



Could you be more predictable?


----------



## Samson

saveliberty said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was surprising to see brave patriots standing up for their rights and beliefs.
> 
> It may not have started out correctly but they got it right when they figured they could have a private prom and not have to allow depravity into their festivities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, while I agree that citizens have a right to stand-up for thier beliefs, even I think its a stretch to call their treatment of this issue, "Brave."
> 
> Brave Patriots would have sacrificed the entire prom for their belief, and simply cancelled everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In this case, the patriots were trying to follow the legal opinion of a judge, while also making a statement and prom.  Canceling the prom was not an option of the judge as I remember.  Is that incorrect?
Click to expand...


Yeah, you're right, they were forced to work within the system, or be brave, and rebel.


----------



## Shogun

Samson said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying that everyone in MS hates gays, and is Republican?
> 
> Just a tad prejudice yourself, huh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea dude.  it's a giant fucking shocker that people from the state of Mississippi hates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh goody: Here's Shogun to add to the evidence that one idiot's prejudice is marginally more stupid than another's.
> 
> Thanks, Moron.
Click to expand...


evidence in relation to Mississippi tends to be suggestive, lil guy.  It probably blows your mind to fathom why so many klan rallies happened in the south too.  I mean, your brain must hit white noise every time you ponder that southern states acted the very same way when jim crow laws were mimicking your entire position in this thread.  




but hey.. you called me a moron so your point must be more valid than mine!


----------



## saveliberty

Samson said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, while I agree that citizens have a right to stand-up for thier beliefs, even I think its a stretch to call their treatment of this issue, "Brave."
> 
> Brave Patriots would have sacrificed the entire prom for their belief, and simply cancelled everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this case, the patriots were trying to follow the legal opinion of a judge, while also making a statement and prom.  Canceling the prom was not an option of the judge as I remember.  Is that incorrect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, you're right, they were forced to work within the system, or be brave, and rebel.
Click to expand...


I think you mean rebell, but it is the South, so rebel works too I suppose.  They didn't just sit there and take it, that was brave.  I do see your point though.  Just going ahead and having the prom with the young lady being kept out would have been the "braver" route.


----------



## Shogun

Samson said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how the ACLU is quick to defend the rights of students in the GLBT community while at the same time try and censor the rights of students to include a prayer in their graduation ceremony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to throw red herrings, try equating Gays to Blacks.
> 
> All sorts of outrage will prevail.
> 
> Shogun will even leave his tree-fort to participate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AND HERE HE IS FOLKS, down from his tree-fort:
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea dude.  it's a giant fucking shocker that people from the state of Mississippi hates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could you be more predictable?
Click to expand...


I see you floated right past my post from yesterday where I laughed at how i've seemed to have affected your psyche here at USMB.  

After 14 pages, clearly, your precognitive abilities match your daftness at wielding the "moron rebuttal", you master of probability!


----------



## Samson

Shogun said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to throw red herrings, try equating Gays to Blacks.
> 
> All sorts of outrage will prevail.
> 
> Shogun will even leave his tree-fort to participate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND HERE HE IS FOLKS, down from his tree-fort:
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea dude.  it's a giant fucking shocker that people from the state of Mississippi hates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could you be more predictable?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see you floated right past my post from yesterday where I laughed at how i've seemed to have affected your psyche here at USMB.
> 
> After 14 pages, clearly, your precognitive abilities match your daftness at wielding the "moron rebuttal", you master of probability!
Click to expand...


"Floating Past" your idiotic posts is as easy to do as predicting them.

Sorry, but you've been pwnd. 

Just take it like a man for a change, and quit whining.


----------



## Shogun

Samson said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> AND HERE HE IS FOLKS, down from his tree-fort:
> 
> 
> 
> Could you be more predictable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you floated right past my post from yesterday where I laughed at how i've seemed to have affected your psyche here at USMB.
> 
> After 14 pages, clearly, your precognitive abilities match your daftness at wielding the "moron rebuttal", you master of probability!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Floating Past" your idiotic posts is pretty easy to do.
Click to expand...


apparently, so is avoiding the ramifications of your own stupidity.

but hey, probability master, maybe you can tell us how predictable it can be to wind up on tails after flipping a coin 50 times!


----------



## saveliberty

I thought he was a squirrel with a bear suit.  Well, today is turning out to be a real bummer.


----------



## Shogun

Samson said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> AND HERE HE IS FOLKS, down from his tree-fort:
> 
> 
> 
> Could you be more predictable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you floated right past my post from yesterday where I laughed at how i've seemed to have affected your psyche here at USMB.
> 
> After 14 pages, clearly, your precognitive abilities match your daftness at wielding the "moron rebuttal", you master of probability!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Floating Past" your idiotic posts is as easy to do as predicting them.
> 
> Sorry, but you've been pwnd.
> 
> Just take it like a man for a change, and quit whining.
Click to expand...


NICE EDIT!





you mad?


myawwww...  Didn't get your RAGE through after hitting post the first time, eh?


GRrrRRRrrRRRRRrrrrrrrr!   feel better?





trust me, taking a play from Marc39's playbook isn't impressing anyone like your final argument did during the trial of Emmet Till, probability master.


----------



## Samson

Shogun said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you floated right past my post from yesterday where I laughed at how i've seemed to have affected your psyche here at USMB.
> 
> After 14 pages, clearly, your precognitive abilities match your daftness at wielding the "moron rebuttal", you master of probability!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Floating Past" your idiotic posts is pretty easy to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> apparently, so is avoiding the ramifications of your own stupidity.
> 
> but hey, probability master, maybe you can tell us how predictable it can be to wind up on tails after flipping a coin 50 times!
Click to expand...




Jaysus, are all your 1000's of posts this sad.

Fuckwit, I can see why you don't get out much.


----------



## Shogun

Samson said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Floating Past" your idiotic posts is pretty easy to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apparently, so is avoiding the ramifications of your own stupidity.
> 
> but hey, probability master, maybe you can tell us how predictable it can be to wind up on tails after flipping a coin 50 times!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaysus, are all your 1000's of posts this sad.
> 
> Fuckwit, I can see why you don't get out much.
Click to expand...


oh, so NOW you have a crystal ball in order to document my activities too?!?!?!

WHO KNEW I was fucking with someone capable of delving so deeply into the black arts?!?!?





face it, probability master, if you've got to TELL ME that you've pwned me then it's probably not true at all.  The fact that you seem shocked that a southern state might act like we've seen southern states act in the past about a similar issue of segregation according to status says all anyone needs to hear about your thread input and the impotence of your quaking fire and brimstone finger.




STILL MAD?


----------



## Barb

Dis said:


> School and students need to stop listen to parents and grow up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?
Click to expand...


If they aren't thinking for themselves by the Prom, there's something wrong.


----------



## Barb

Samson said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't like that whole separation of church and state thing, eh? if your kid can't go 8 hours without organized prayer, your kid should go to parochial school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um.....jillian.....if I can't go 8 hours without watching Lesbians Embrase, then where should I go?
Click to expand...


To wherever your happy place IS. 
Meanwhile, publicly funded schools have to follow federal laws, and this type of scumbuggery is not allowed. Nor is it ethical. To treat these young people this way was reprehensible.


----------



## saveliberty

Barb said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> School and students need to stop listen to parents and grow up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they aren't thinking for themselves by the Prom, there's something wrong.
Click to expand...


No family.  ~elvis  Mine are still older and more experinced in life than me.  They also have my best interests at heart.  I appreciate their thoughts.


----------



## Shogun

saveliberty said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they aren't thinking for themselves by the Prom, there's something wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No family.  ~elvis  Mine are still older and more experinced in life than me.  They also have my best interests at heart.  I appreciate their thoughts.
Click to expand...


have they successfully kept you from sucking a cock by filtering out gays from your social activities?


----------



## Barb

saveliberty said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they aren't thinking for themselves by the Prom, there's something wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no family.  ~elvis  Mine are still older and more experinced in life than me.  They also have my best interests at heart.  I appreciate their thoughts.
Click to expand...


Mine taught me *how* to think for myself, rather than *what* to think.


----------



## Anguille

Defiant1 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's rather definite that no law was broken here after the court decision.
> 
> That does not change the fact, however, that the people in that town are ignorant pieces of crap, that intentionally did all they could to discriminate against the teenagers in question.
> 
> And in the end, they included disabled and learning disabled kids in their discrimination along with the two girls.
> 
> Way to go people! Way to show the world *that Mississippi hasn't actually evolved at all *since the bad old days, they've just learned to keep it legal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was anyone surprised by this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was surprising to see brave patriots standing up for their rights and beliefs.
> 
> It may not have started out correctly but they got it right when they figured they could have a private prom and not have to allow depravity into their festivities.
Click to expand...

A girl wearing a tux and dancing with another girl is depravity?  

Discrimination is depraved and encouraging teenagers to snub gays and special ed kids is depraved.


----------



## saveliberty

Barb said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barb said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they aren't thinking for themselves by the Prom, there's something wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, maybe your parents suck.  Mine are still older and more experinced in life than me.  They also have my best interests at heart.  I appreciate their thoughts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mine taught me *how* to think for myself, rather than *what* to think.
Click to expand...


Yours didn't do their job.  Mine gave me the opportunity to go to church and other good character development activities.  Knowing how to think without a good context is worthless.


----------



## Anguille

saveliberty said:


> They didn't just sit there and take it, that was brave.  I do see your point though.  Just going ahead and having the prom with the young lady being kept out would have been the "braver" route.


If they were brave, they would have not been afraid of gays and special ed kids. 

True bravery would have them facing their prejudices and testing them to see if they were valid or just anti social.


----------



## jillian

saveliberty said:


> Gee, maybe your parents suck.  Mine are still older and more experinced in life than me.  They also have my best interests at heart.  I appreciate their thoughts.



it is not in your best interests for you to be taught to hate people and act in a manner that is prejudiced against people who are different from you.


----------



## Valerie

Ravi said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better talk to Gunny about that...he seems to think that some heterosexuals' rights were being threatened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are. By you guys who think that they should be forced to attend by the barrel of a gun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're just lying. No one thinks that. Rather they think that *students that attend the school should be able to participate in school functions*. Even the retarded students.
> 
> Bullies suck and that is what the school is...a bully.
Click to expand...





I think that's it in a nutshell.  

The students are who they are...No one should be kept from participating in an activity that is meant for the entire class.  IMO, personal opinions of individual choices are beside the point and the school board would be wise to not make a big fuss over it.



Save Liberty?  Every time I notice a post of yours I think of the irony of your name.


----------



## saveliberty

jillian said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, maybe your parents suck.  Mine are still older and more experinced in life than me.  They also have my best interests at heart.  I appreciate their thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is not in your best interests for you to be taught to hate people and act in a manner that is prejudiced against people who are different from you.
Click to expand...


My bro is gay.  So, yeah, my parents hate him.  Your pretty far off base on this one Jillian.


----------



## Samson

Barb said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't like that whole separation of church and state thing, eh? if your kid can't go 8 hours without organized prayer, your kid should go to parochial school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um.....jillian.....if I can't go 8 hours without watching Lesbians Embrase, then where should I go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To wherever your happy place IS.
> Meanwhile, publicly funded schools have to follow federal laws, and this type of scumbuggery is not allowed. Nor is it ethical. To treat these young people this way was reprehensible.
Click to expand...


So, what "type of scumbuggery" would you approve?


----------



## Samson

jillian said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, maybe your parents suck.  Mine are still older and more experinced in life than me.  They also have my best interests at heart.  I appreciate their thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is not in your best interests for you to be taught to hate people and act in a manner that is prejudiced against people who are different from you.
Click to expand...


No, that's why we need a nanny state, to wag their finger in annoyance whenever anyone "acts in a manner" deemed inappropriate, like publically posting lusty pics of cartoon characters


----------



## Gadawg73

saveliberty said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Everything you claim is Bullshit." - prove it.  The facts are on my side.
> 
> "A high school girl wanted to go to the prom with her girlfriend.  What is wrong with that?"
> I don't care to write a book on why your confused.  You should know the reasoning.
> 
> "Adults like you manufacture reasons why she should not be honest about who she is."  - No one is saying she can't be honest.  They just don't want that type of behavior at a public school function.  Good for them.
> 
> 
> 
> The facts are not on your side and that is why you are against a gay girl taking her date to the prom. The facts are that you want to insert your religous beliefs into the public school system.
> The facts are that now the majority of Americans favor equality and you don't. You are a dinosaur chasing your very large tail.
> I may be confused but I know I am right and you are wrong and you should be shamed of yourself judging a high school kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody got a prom, that is equality.  The facts are indeed on my side and no law was broken.  Seriously, your position of na-na I'm right and your not na-na.
Click to expand...


No law was broken? Are you serious?
Do you understand the difference between civil and criminal law?


----------



## DiveCon

goldcatt said:


> critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seven other kids were there, which makes 9 total. So two of the kids were lesbians, and two were learning disabled. Which begs the question, who else did the school officials and community deem so undesirable they could not be allowed to associate with their precious little poppets?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that one is easy... the gay guys.... and non "popular students"
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or the fat kids. They might ruin the perfect little darlings' pictures, don't you know?
Click to expand...

and this is different how?


----------



## saveliberty

Gadawg73 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The facts are not on your side and that is why you are against a gay girl taking her date to the prom. The facts are that you want to insert your religous beliefs into the public school system.
> The facts are that now the majority of Americans favor equality and you don't. You are a dinosaur chasing your very large tail.
> I may be confused but I know I am right and you are wrong and you should be shamed of yourself judging a high school kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody got a prom, that is equality.  The facts are indeed on my side and no law was broken.  Seriously, your position of na-na I'm right and your not na-na.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No law was broken? Are you serious?
> Do you understand the difference between civil and criminal law?
Click to expand...


Enlighten me with the law that was violated here.  You can leave out the civil side, that would require actual damages and that would just be an opinion on both our parts.


----------



## Luissa

saveliberty said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, maybe your parents suck.  Mine are still older and more experinced in life than me.  They also have my best interests at heart.  I appreciate their thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is not in your best interests for you to be taught to hate people and act in a manner that is prejudiced against people who are different from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My bro is gay.  So, yeah, my parents hate him.  Your pretty far off base on this one Jillian.
Click to expand...


I hope you are joking about your parents hating your brother.


----------



## Valerie

saveliberty said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Gee, maybe your parents suck.  *Mine are still older and more experinced in life than me.  They also have my best interests at heart.  I appreciate their thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is not in your best interests for you to be taught to hate people and act in a manner that is prejudiced against people who are different from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> My bro is gay. * So, yeah, my parents hate him.  Your pretty far off base on this one Jillian.
Click to expand...





Your brother is gay and you are not gay because your parents did their job?   




>>



saveliberty said:


> *Yours didn't do their job. * Mine gave me the opportunity to go to church and other good character development activities.  Knowing how to think without a good context is worthless.


----------



## saveliberty

Valerie said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is not in your best interests for you to be taught to hate people and act in a manner that is prejudiced against people who are different from you.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> My bro is gay. * So, yeah, my parents hate him.  Your pretty far off base on this one Jillian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your brother is gay and you are not gay because your parents did their job?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >>
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Yours didn't do their job. * Mine gave me the opportunity to go to church and other good character development activities.  Knowing how to think without a good context is worthless.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yes, they did their job, my brother just chose to ignore the things they taught.  Apparently some want to use the excuse of genetics as well.  Maybe I was dropped on my head at birth, who knows?  Maybe you can just keep your personal attack to me and leave my family out of it?  Your logic and debate skills are virtually nonexistent.  Take two points and make some false conclusion.


----------



## Luissa

saveliberty said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> My bro is gay. * So, yeah, my parents hate him.  Your pretty far off base on this one Jillian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your brother is gay and you are not gay because your parents did their job?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >>
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Yours didn't do their job. * Mine gave me the opportunity to go to church and other good character development activities.  Knowing how to think without a good context is worthless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they did their job, my brother just chose to ignore the things they taught.  Apparently some want to use the excuse of genetics as well.  Maybe I was dropped on my head at birth, who knows?  Maybe you can just keep your personal attack to me and leave my family out of it?  Your logic and debate skills are virtually nonexistent.  Take two points and make some false conclusion.
Click to expand...


If you wanted your family out of the arguement you shouldn't have brought them up.
And you never hate your child, your parents sound immature to me. You may disagree with them, but you never hate your child.


----------



## Valerie

saveliberty said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> My bro is gay. * So, yeah, my parents hate him.  Your pretty far off base on this one Jillian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your brother is gay and you are not gay because your parents did their job?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >>
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Yours didn't do their job. * Mine gave me the opportunity to go to church and other good character development activities.  Knowing how to think without a good context is worthless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they did their job, my brother just chose to ignore the things they taught.  Apparently some want to use the excuse of genetics as well.  Maybe I was dropped on my head at birth, who knows?  Maybe you can just keep your personal attack to me and leave my family out of it?  Your logic and debate skills are virtually nonexistent.  Take two points and make some false conclusion.
Click to expand...




  I attacked you, huh?  Oh boo hoo.


----------



## Anguille

Samson said:


> No, that's why we need a nanny state, to wag their finger in annoyance whenever anyone "acts in a manner" deemed inappropriate.


You mean like when a girl wants to dance with the girl she loves at a high school prom?


----------



## saveliberty

Valerie said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your brother is gay and you are not gay because your parents did their job?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they did their job, my brother just chose to ignore the things they taught.  Apparently some want to use the excuse of genetics as well.  Maybe I was dropped on my head at birth, who knows?  Maybe you can just keep your personal attack to me and leave my family out of it?  Your logic and debate skills are virtually nonexistent.  Take two points and make some false conclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I attacked you, huh?  Oh boo hoo.
Click to expand...

no family.  ~elvisYes, it is wrong, which is why I will apologize for making the statement.


----------



## Valerie

saveliberty said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they did their job, my brother just chose to ignore the things they taught.  Apparently some want to use the excuse of genetics as well.  Maybe I was dropped on my head at birth, who knows?  Maybe you can just keep your personal attack to me and leave my family out of it?  Your logic and debate skills are virtually nonexistent.  Take two points and make some false conclusion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I attacked you, huh?  Oh boo hoo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no family. ~elvis Yes, it is wrong, which is why I will apologize for making the statement.
Click to expand...




I attacked no one, nutjob.  


Please, with your mad skills can you point out who told Barb that her parents must suck?


----------



## Gadawg73

saveliberty said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> My bro is gay. * So, yeah, my parents hate him.  Your pretty far off base on this one Jillian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your brother is gay and you are not gay because your parents did their job?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >>
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Yours didn't do their job. * Mine gave me the opportunity to go to church and other good character development activities.  Knowing how to think without a good context is worthless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they did their job, my brother just chose to ignore the things they taught.  Apparently some want to use the excuse of genetics as well.  Maybe I was dropped on my head at birth, who knows?  Maybe you can just keep your personal attack to me and leave my family out of it?  Your logic and debate skills are virtually nonexistent.  Take two points and make some false conclusion.
Click to expand...


So you had to be taught what your sexual preference is? 
I was born with my sexual preference in me and no one had to teach me to be a heterosexual, the same as your brother was born the way he is.
You stand by and allow others to attack your brother because he is gay? Please tell me I am wrong for believing, from your posts here, that you are ashamed of your brother because he is gay.


----------



## Luissa

saveliberty said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they did their job, my brother just chose to ignore the things they taught.  Apparently some want to use the excuse of genetics as well.  Maybe I was dropped on my head at birth, who knows?  Maybe you can just keep your personal attack to me and leave my family out of it?  Your logic and debate skills are virtually nonexistent.  Take two points and make some false conclusion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I attacked you, huh?  Oh boo hoo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no family.  ~elvis It is a little different when I bring your family into it huh?  Yes, it is wrong, which is why I will apologize for making the statement.
Click to expand...


----------



## saveliberty

Valerie said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I attacked you, huh?  Oh boo hoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could care less about a personal attack.  no family  It is a little different when I bring your family into it huh?  Yes, it is wrong, which is why I will apologize for making the statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I attacked no one, nutjob.
> 
> 
> Please, with your mad skills can you point out who told Barb that her parents must suck?
Click to expand...


Good point, sorry Barb.


----------



## Valerie

saveliberty said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could care less about a personal attack.  no family  It is a little different when I bring your family into it huh?  Yes, it is wrong, which is why I will apologize for making the statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I attacked no one, nutjob.
> 
> 
> Please, with your mad skills can you point out who told Barb that her parents must suck?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point, sorry Barb.
Click to expand...



Alright, hopefully Barb will see that later.   Kudos.  


Now, with your mad skills can you point out where I attacked you or your family?




Clue:  Those quotes I highlighted are your own words!


----------



## saveliberty

Valerie, I think you did attack them, but at this point the issue is what I said.  Sent Barb a PM.  Just taking my lumps at this point.


----------



## Valerie

saveliberty said:


> *Valerie, I think you did attack them*, but at this point the issue is what I said.  Sent Barb a PM.  Just taking my lumps at this point.




  What, no linky to the big attack?  


I'm shocked that what you THINK has no basis in reality, really I am.


----------



## Shogun

Samson said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, maybe your parents suck.  Mine are still older and more experinced in life than me.  They also have my best interests at heart.  I appreciate their thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is not in your best interests for you to be taught to hate people and act in a manner that is prejudiced against people who are different from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that's why we need a nanny state, to wag their finger in annoyance whenever anyone "acts in a manner" deemed inappropriate, like publically posting lusty pics of cartoon characters
Click to expand...


or, you know, hanging ******* from trees..




fucking nanny state...


----------



## Valerie

Samson said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> "wonder what is so wrong with these people? its sickining i now want a free vip ticket to go down there and go into teh school and just start something..
> 
> Fake prom staged to trick lesbian kids - Broadsheet - Salon.com
> 
> 
> "
> Constance McMillen just wanted what teenage girls have dreamed about since time immemorial -- to go to the prom with the person she's dating. In McMillen's case, that person happens to be another girl. But the possibility of some same-sex jamming to "I Gotta Feeling" didn't sit too well with the folks at Mississippi's Itawamba Agricultural High School. Reasoning that no prom was better than a prom with lesbians, they abruptly canceled the whole affair last month. Cue media frenzy, ACLU lawsuit, Facebook uproar.
> *After an embarrassing glare of attention on Itawamba, it seemed a happy ending was in sight. Last Tuesday, the school agreed to host an off-campus prom and told Constance she could, per her stated intention, bring her date and wear a tux. On Friday night, McMillen and her girlfriend showed up at the Fulton Country Club ready to party. There, she says, she found just seven other revelers, including two learning disabled students.*
> Worse, she claims that her classmates were off doing the Macarena at an alternate event, arranged with the aid and consent of the parents and staff of her school. Speaking to the Advocate this week, McMillen said, "They had two proms and I was only invited to one of them ... everyone went to the other one I wasn't invited to."
> God knows it's no great stretch to give teens and adults credit for being ignorant douchebags, but seriously? They threw a whole other prom? What is this, an episode of "Glee"?
> Indeed, Gawker reported yesterday that they had dug up a Facebook page for one of McMillen's classmates, and lo! There were pix galore of a well-attended, corsage-riddled weekend dance event. (Even more have been neatly compiled on BruceKatz23's Flickr stream.) Unlike that legendary slumber party your best friend threw when she told you she was home alone with the mumps, however, the alternate dance wasn't a total top secret. McMillen says that she knew about the other event, but_, "If I wasn't wanted there, I wasn't going to go."_
> *T**he elaborate lengths to which people will apparently go to avoid a girl in a tux are dispiriting at best, and McMillen's victory may seem to have the word "Pyrrhic" stamped all over it. But in the end, she may well have had a better prom than many of us ever did.* (Non-discrimination is a right, but having crappy experiences in high school is pretty much an inevitability.) McMillen told the Advocate that the special ed kids "had the time of their lives ... That's the one good thing that came out of this, [these kids] didn't have to worry about people making fun of them."
> _It may have been far from perfect, but unlike the blowout across town, that little shindig at Fulton Country Club was everything that I hope for for my own daughters, on their prom nights and their wedding days and all their lives. Because none of those other people matter. On Friday night, Connie McMillen got to walk through that door on the arm of the person she wanted to dance with."_
> 
> 
> Fake prom staged to trick lesbian kids - Broadsheet - Salon.com
> 
> 
> School and students need to stop listen to parents and grow up. "
> 
> 
> Fake prom staged to trick lesbian kids - Broadsheet - Salon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just outrageous.
> 
> What a sick fucking community this must be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, any community that doesn't share your moral standards is just fucking sick.
> 
> *Perhaps we should conduct an Inquistion, ferrit out those that sicken you, and burn them at the stake.*
Click to expand...




Or at the very least exclude them from the prom just like a good nanny state would do!


----------



## goldcatt

Valerie said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Valerie, I think you did attack them*, but at this point the issue is what I said.  Sent Barb a PM.  Just taking my lumps at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What, no linky to the big attack?
> 
> 
> I'm shocked that what you THINK has no basis in reality, really I am.
Click to expand...


Just goes to show you there's a first time for everything. 

*twitch*

*smirk*

*cough*


----------



## Barb

saveliberty said:


> Valerie, I think you did attack them, but at this point the issue is what I said.  Sent Barb a PM.  Just taking my lumps at this point.



And I got it. I appreciate you taking the time. Stuff gets a little heated.


----------



## Samson

Anguille said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's why we need a nanny state, to wag their finger in annoyance whenever anyone "acts in a manner" deemed inappropriate.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like when a girl wants to dance with the girl she loves at a high school prom?
Click to expand...


no like publically posting lusty pics of cartoon characters


----------



## Againsheila

Samson said:


> Anguille said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's why we need a nanny state, to wag their finger in annoyance whenever anyone "acts in a manner" deemed inappropriate.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like when a girl wants to dance with the girl she loves at a high school prom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no like publically posting lusty pics of cartoon characters
Click to expand...


hey, she's not "lusty", she's just "drawn" that way.


----------



## mal

Shogun said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is not in your best interests for you to be taught to hate people and act in a manner that is prejudiced against people who are different from you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's why we need a nanny state, to wag their finger in annoyance whenever anyone "acts in a manner" deemed inappropriate, like publically posting lusty pics of cartoon characters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> or, you know, hanging ******* from trees..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fucking nanny state...
Click to expand...


Lynching is being Compared to what in this Context?...



peace...


----------



## Titanic Sailor

I heard about this story on the radio. Stunning. I feel so bad for the girl if this is true, and the parents need their asses kicked hard whoever was involved. 

Very sad story if true. We are a much better nation than that.


----------



## Nonelitist

In other news.... Christian children want to pray together at school and they are told by libs that they cannot.  Liberals fail to care about these kids feelings.


----------



## Gadawg73

Nonelitist said:


> In other news.... Christian children want to pray together at school and they are told by libs that they cannot.  Liberals fail to care about these kids feelings.


You can pray all you want at any public school. I said prayers allthe way through college also.
You can not have organized prayer. Anyone can pray at any time. 
What is wrong with a slient prayer on an individual basis?


----------



## mal

Nonelitist said:


> In other news.... Christian children want to pray together at school and they are told by libs that they cannot.  Liberals fail to care about these kids feelings.



You will Embrace Sexual Deviancy in Schools... You will Deny your God there also.

End of Lesson.



peace...


----------



## Nonelitist

Gadawg73 said:


> Nonelitist said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other news.... Christian children want to pray together at school and they are told by libs that they cannot.  Liberals fail to care about these kids feelings.
> 
> 
> 
> You can pray all you want at any public school. I said prayers allthe way through college also.
> You can not have organized prayer. Anyone can pray at any time.
> What is wrong with a slient prayer on an individual basis?
Click to expand...


What is wrong with students independently wanting to pray together?  Not organized through the school, by any teacher or by any school organization?


----------



## Againsheila

Gadawg73 said:


> Nonelitist said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other news.... Christian children want to pray together at school and they are told by libs that they cannot.  Liberals fail to care about these kids feelings.
> 
> 
> 
> You can pray all you want at any public school. I said prayers allthe way through college also.
> You can not have organized prayer. Anyone can pray at any time.
> What is wrong with a slient prayer on an individual basis?
Click to expand...


What is wrong with a group of Christians getting together and praying as long as it's not during class time?


----------



## Valerie

Againsheila said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonelitist said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other news.... Christian children want to pray together at school and *they are told by libs that they cannot.  Liberals fail to care *about these kids feelings.
> 
> 
> 
> You can pray all you want at any public school. I said prayers allthe way through college also.
> You can not have organized prayer. Anyone can pray at any time.
> What is wrong with a slient prayer on an individual basis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is wrong with a group of Christians getting together and praying as long as it's not during class time?
Click to expand...









I'm pretty sure prayer is only allowed if it's AT the prom!  

U.S. Supreme Court Decisions on Separation of Church and State


----------



## saveliberty

Banning something implies that it is somehow wrong.  By the court actions on prayer they have labeled this activity wrong.  It is not, and people who wish to do so should find a location which doesn't make others uncomfortable and pray away.


----------



## Shogun

tha malcontent said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's why we need a nanny state, to wag their finger in annoyance whenever anyone "acts in a manner" deemed inappropriate, like publically posting lusty pics of cartoon characters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or, you know, hanging ******* from trees..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fucking nanny state...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lynching is being Compared to what in this Context?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


it's being compared to the supposed autonomy to choose to behave in a similarly discriminatory manner.  If Samson's premise is that the gov should never cull such rampant acts of discrimination on penalty of being labeled a "nanny state" then one has to wonder how similarly some felt in MS back when the fed decided it was time to end hanging ******* from trees.


----------



## Shogun

Nonelitist said:


> In other news.... Christian children want to pray together at [A PUBLIC] school and they are told by libs that they cannot.  Liberals fail to care about these kids feelings.



fixed it for you.


----------



## Shogun

Nonelitist said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonelitist said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other news.... Christian children want to pray together at school and they are told by libs that they cannot.  Liberals fail to care about these kids feelings.
> 
> 
> 
> You can pray all you want at any public school. I said prayers allthe way through college also.
> You can not have organized prayer. Anyone can pray at any time.
> What is wrong with a slient prayer on an individual basis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is wrong with students independently wanting to pray together?  Not organized through the school, by any teacher or by any school organization?
Click to expand...


you are a fucking retard.  Even today students are allowed to organize prayer at school.  point in case:

Maryville High School students hold prayer service for accident victims; Facebook offers avenue for community support

Students Hold Annual Prayer Meeting Around School Flagpoles | Firstcoastnews.com | Strange and Unusual

Lakeland Ledger - Google News Archive Search

"See You at the Pole"

Worldwide event gathers students at school flagpoles in Christian prayer - Baltimore Sun


----------



## mal

Shogun said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> or, you know, hanging ******* from trees..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fucking nanny state...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynching is being Compared to what in this Context?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's being compared to the supposed autonomy to choose to behave in a similarly discriminatory manner.  If Samson's premise is that the gov should never cull such rampant acts of discrimination on penalty of being labeled a "nanny state" then one has to wonder how similarly some felt in MS back when the fed decided it was time to end hanging ******* from trees.
Click to expand...


Not letting Students Illustrate Unnatural Coupling @ a School Dance is NOT Analagous to the Lynching of Blacks.

You Cheapen the Atrocities that have Happened by doing that.



peace...


----------



## Shogun

saveliberty said:


> *Banning something implies that it is somehow wrong. * By the court actions on prayer they have labeled this activity wrong.  It is not, and people who wish to do so should find a location which doesn't make others uncomfortable and pray away.



no it doesn't.  Skating is banned on many sidewalks.  Glass is banned on many beaches.  Cameras are banned at most concerts.  Sometimes it becomes necessary to clarify distinctive and appropriate variables.


----------



## Anguille

tha malcontent said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lynching is being Compared to what in this Context?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's being compared to the supposed autonomy to choose to behave in a similarly discriminatory manner.  If Samson's premise is that the gov should never cull such rampant acts of discrimination on penalty of being labeled a "nanny state" then one has to wonder how similarly some felt in MS back when the fed decided it was time to end hanging ******* from trees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not letting Students Illustrate Unnatural Coupling @ a School Dance is NOT Analagous to the Lynching of Blacks.
> 
> You Cheapen the Atrocities that have Happened by doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...

*Matthew Wayne Shepard* (December 1, 1976  October 12, 1998) was a 21-year-old student at the University of Wyoming who was tortured and murdered near Laramie, Wyoming in October 1998. He was attacked on the night of October 67, and died at Poudre Valley Hospital in Fort Collins, Colorado, on October 12 from severe head injuries.
 During the trial, witnesses stated that Shepard was targeted because he was homosexual.

Matthew Shepard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Shogun

tha malcontent said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lynching is being Compared to what in this Context?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's being compared to the supposed autonomy to choose to behave in a similarly discriminatory manner.  If Samson's premise is that the gov should never cull such rampant acts of discrimination on penalty of being labeled a "nanny state" then one has to wonder how similarly some felt in MS back when the fed decided it was time to end hanging ******* from trees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not letting Students Illustrate Unnatural Coupling @ a School Dance is NOT Analagous to the Lynching of Blacks.
> 
> You Cheapen the Atrocities that have Happened by doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


such may be your opinion but, since i'm assuming you are neither black nor gay, you'll have to forgive me for disregarding such a less than insightful take on southern discrimination.

By ignoring atrocities mired in similar discrimination you perpetuate the same element that allowed jim crow laws and segregation to flourish.  Remember, every single argument you use to vilify homosexuality was once used to vilify unwanted ethnicity.  This is not coincidence.


----------



## saveliberty

Shogun said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Banning something implies that it is somehow wrong. * By the court actions on prayer they have labeled this activity wrong.  It is not, and people who wish to do so should find a location which doesn't make others uncomfortable and pray away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no it doesn't.  Skating is banned on many sidewalks.  Glass is banned on many beaches.  Cameras are banned at most concerts.  Sometimes it becomes necessary to clarify distinctive and appropriate variables.
Click to expand...


Skating on sidewalks may lead to injury of nonskaters, therefore is WRONG.

Glass may become a safety hazard on the beach, therefore is wrong.

Cameras may interfere with the performance, therefore is wrong.

You were going to make a point?


----------



## Shogun

saveliberty said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Banning something implies that it is somehow wrong. * By the court actions on prayer they have labeled this activity wrong.  It is not, and people who wish to do so should find a location which doesn't make others uncomfortable and pray away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no it doesn't.  Skating is banned on many sidewalks.  Glass is banned on many beaches.  Cameras are banned at most concerts.  Sometimes it becomes necessary to clarify distinctive and appropriate variables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Skating on sidewalks may lead to injury of nonskaters, therefore is WRONG.
> 
> Glass may become a safety hazard on the beach, therefore is wrong.
> 
> Cameras may interfere with the performance, therefore is wrong.
> 
> You were going to make a point?
Click to expand...


but the items, in and of themselves, are NOT WRONG.  Of course it's not safe to have glass on the beach... does that make GLASS WRONG?  Of course not.  Likewise, your premise that the distinction between appropriate locations for praying, somehow, defines prayer as WRONG is farcical at best and fucking retarded at worst.


trust me.  a point has been made.  Unfortunately for you, just not the one you think you are wielding like a light saber.


----------



## Valerie

saveliberty said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Banning something implies that it is somehow wrong. * By the court actions on prayer they have labeled this activity wrong.  It is not, and people who wish to do so should find a location which doesn't make others uncomfortable and pray away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no it doesn't.  Skating is banned on many sidewalks.  Glass is banned on many beaches.  Cameras are banned at most concerts.  Sometimes it becomes necessary to clarify distinctive and appropriate variables.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Skating on sidewalks may lead to injury of nonskaters, therefore is WRONG.
> 
> Glass may become a safety hazard on the beach, therefore is wrong.
> 
> Cameras may interfere with the performance, therefore is wrong.
> 
> You were going to make a point?
Click to expand...




The difference is separation of church and state is CONSTITUTIONAL law.



>>



saveliberty said:


> Your logic and debate skills are virtually nonexistent.  Take two points and make some false conclusion.


----------



## mal

Shogun said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's being compared to the supposed autonomy to choose to behave in a similarly discriminatory manner.  If Samson's premise is that the gov should never cull such rampant acts of discrimination on penalty of being labeled a "nanny state" then one has to wonder how similarly some felt in MS back when the fed decided it was time to end hanging ******* from trees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not letting Students Illustrate Unnatural Coupling @ a School Dance is NOT Analagous to the Lynching of Blacks.
> 
> You Cheapen the Atrocities that have Happened by doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> such may be your opinion but, since i'm assuming you are neither black nor gay, you'll have to forgive me for disregarding such a less than insightful take on southern discrimination.
> 
> By ignoring atrocities mired in similar discrimination you perpetuate the same element that allowed jim crow laws and segregation to flourish.  Remember, every single argument you use to vilify homosexuality was once used to vilify unwanted ethnicity.  This is not coincidence.
Click to expand...


Blacks were Property... They were Killed as Cattle and Treated Worse.

NO FUCKING COMPARISON to Homosexuals being Denied Forcing Society to Embrace their Chosen Deviation as Equal to their Natural Design.

If being Denied "Marriage" in Law is Equal to Slavery and Lynching, then the Language has Lost it's Meaning.

And in FACT, NO Consenting Adult is Denied Marriage... They are Denied the Ability to Redefine it.

Homosexuals can Choose to Defy their Design, but they can't Expect Society to Embrace that Choice.

Blacks can't jump into the Sexual Closet when they are Pulled over in the South, and they Certainly couldn't Hide it during Slavery...

Don't Belittle the Honest Civil Rights Movement with such Trivial things as Children Exhibitionists @ a High School.



peace...


----------



## Shogun

tha malcontent said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not letting Students Illustrate Unnatural Coupling @ a School Dance is NOT Analagous to the Lynching of Blacks.
> 
> You Cheapen the Atrocities that have Happened by doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> such may be your opinion but, since i'm assuming you are neither black nor gay, you'll have to forgive me for disregarding such a less than insightful take on southern discrimination.
> 
> By ignoring atrocities mired in similar discrimination you perpetuate the same element that allowed jim crow laws and segregation to flourish.  Remember, every single argument you use to vilify homosexuality was once used to vilify unwanted ethnicity.  This is not coincidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blacks were Property... They were Killed as Cattle and Treated Worse.
> 
> NO FUCKING COMPARISON to Homosexuals being Denied Forcing Society to Embrace their Chosen Deviation as Equal to their Natural Design.
> 
> If being Denied "Marriage" in Law is Equal to Slavery and Lynching, then the Language has Lost it's Meaning.
> 
> And in FACT, NO Consenting Adult is Denied Marriage... They are Denied the Ability to Redefine it.
> 
> Homosexuals can Choose to Defy their Design, but they can't Expect Society to Embrace that Choice.
> 
> Blacks can't jump into the Sexual Closet when they are Pulled over in the South, and they Certainly couldn't Hide it during Slavery...
> 
> Don't Belittle the Honest Civil Rights Movement with such Trivial things as Children Exhibitionists @ a High School.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


inequality is inequality.  There are no caveats regarding who is less qualified due to the variable nature of each form of social discrimination.  Jews were never owned in America.  do you think that keeps Aipac from making sure jews are not discriminated against?  Have fags NOT been cultural punching bags?  The act of lynching, in and of itself, is not the sole definition of discrimination.

so yes, there is a DIRECT comparison applicable given the common location of both happenings.

oh, ps... it was once illegal for whites to marry ******* too.  fancy that.  After all.. who were they to re-define marriage laws when whites were just as banned from getting hitched to ******* as ******* were to getting hitched to whites, RIGHT?

Your opinion of what it means to belittle anything, given how laughable is your superficial distinctions, really doesn't impress me.

But, have a great weekend anyway!


----------



## Valerie

tha malcontent said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lynching is being Compared to what in this Context?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's being compared to the supposed autonomy to choose to behave in a similarly discriminatory manner.  If Samson's premise is that the gov should never cull such rampant acts of discrimination on penalty of being labeled a "nanny state" then one has to wonder how similarly some felt in MS back when the fed decided it was time to end hanging ******* from trees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Not letting Students Illustrate Unnatural Coupling @ a School Dance is *NOT Analagous to the Lynching of Blacks.
> 
> You Cheapen the Atrocities that have Happened by doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...




Going to a dance is not a sexual illustration, it is a social event!

The public school should hold a dance for the entire class without discrimination.

The analogy is the discrimination, the marginalization, the righteous judgment and exclusion, the equal rights of public school students...


----------



## mal

Shogun said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> such may be your opinion but, since i'm assuming you are neither black nor gay, you'll have to forgive me for disregarding such a less than insightful take on southern discrimination.
> 
> By ignoring atrocities mired in similar discrimination you perpetuate the same element that allowed jim crow laws and segregation to flourish.  Remember, every single argument you use to vilify homosexuality was once used to vilify unwanted ethnicity.  This is not coincidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks were Property... They were Killed as Cattle and Treated Worse.
> 
> NO FUCKING COMPARISON to Homosexuals being Denied Forcing Society to Embrace their Chosen Deviation as Equal to their Natural Design.
> 
> If being Denied "Marriage" in Law is Equal to Slavery and Lynching, then the Language has Lost it's Meaning.
> 
> And in FACT, NO Consenting Adult is Denied Marriage... They are Denied the Ability to Redefine it.
> 
> Homosexuals can Choose to Defy their Design, but they can't Expect Society to Embrace that Choice.
> 
> Blacks can't jump into the Sexual Closet when they are Pulled over in the South, and they Certainly couldn't Hide it during Slavery...
> 
> Don't Belittle the Honest Civil Rights Movement with such Trivial things as Children Exhibitionists @ a High School.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> inequality is inequality.  There are no caveats regarding who is less qualified due to the variable nature of each form of social discrimination.  Jews were never owned in America.  do you think that keeps Aipac from making sure jews are not discriminated against?  Have fags NOT been cultural punching bags?  The act of lynching, in and of itself, is not the sole definition of discrimination.
> 
> so yes, there is a DIRECT comparison applicable given the common location of both happenings.
> 
> oh, ps... it was once illegal for whites to marry ******* too.  fancy that.  After all.. who were they to re-define marriage laws when whites were just as banned from getting hitched to ******* as ******* were to getting hitched to whites, RIGHT?
> 
> Your opinion of what it means to belittle anything, given how laughable is your superficial distinctions, really doesn't impress me.
> 
> But, have a great weekend anyway!
Click to expand...


Race and Sexual Deviancy are NOT Analogous in the Realm of "Rights".

Human Rights, YES... Redefining our Existence... NO.

Homosexuals don't Need to be Persecuted and they don't Require Society to call them "Married" for them to Couple.

When Blacks and Whites were Denied Marriage Based on Race that Defied our Natural Design.

A Black Man and a White Woman can ProCreate...

The Possibility Exists.

Marriage is Derived from our Very Existence.

Homosexuals are Incapable of Reflecting this Naturally.

As are Multiple Partners and Family.



peace...


----------



## mal

Valerie said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's being compared to the supposed autonomy to choose to behave in a similarly discriminatory manner.  If Samson's premise is that the gov should never cull such rampant acts of discrimination on penalty of being labeled a "nanny state" then one has to wonder how similarly some felt in MS back when the fed decided it was time to end hanging ******* from trees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not letting Students Illustrate Unnatural Coupling @ a School Dance is *NOT Analagous to the Lynching of Blacks.
> 
> You Cheapen the Atrocities that have Happened by doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to a dance is not a sexual illustration, it is a social event!
> 
> The public school should hold a dance for the entire class without discrimination.
> 
> The analogy is the discrimination, the marginalization, the righteous judgment and exclusion, the equal rights of public school students...
Click to expand...


My Understanding was that One Girl wanted to Dress like a Boy...

Had she not, they would not have had an Issue.

They were being Exhibitionists for Deliberate Reasons.

They are Children and in a Minor Environment and this Agenda has NO Place there.

Let Adults make Sexually Deviant Choices and Leave the Kids out of this Fight.


----------



## Shogun

tha malcontent said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blacks were Property... They were Killed as Cattle and Treated Worse.
> 
> NO FUCKING COMPARISON to Homosexuals being Denied Forcing Society to Embrace their Chosen Deviation as Equal to their Natural Design.
> 
> If being Denied "Marriage" in Law is Equal to Slavery and Lynching, then the Language has Lost it's Meaning.
> 
> And in FACT, NO Consenting Adult is Denied Marriage... They are Denied the Ability to Redefine it.
> 
> Homosexuals can Choose to Defy their Design, but they can't Expect Society to Embrace that Choice.
> 
> Blacks can't jump into the Sexual Closet when they are Pulled over in the South, and they Certainly couldn't Hide it during Slavery...
> 
> Don't Belittle the Honest Civil Rights Movement with such Trivial things as Children Exhibitionists @ a High School.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inequality is inequality.  There are no caveats regarding who is less qualified due to the variable nature of each form of social discrimination.  Jews were never owned in America.  do you think that keeps Aipac from making sure jews are not discriminated against?  Have fags NOT been cultural punching bags?  The act of lynching, in and of itself, is not the sole definition of discrimination.
> 
> so yes, there is a DIRECT comparison applicable given the common location of both happenings.
> 
> oh, ps... it was once illegal for whites to marry ******* too.  fancy that.  After all.. who were they to re-define marriage laws when whites were just as banned from getting hitched to ******* as ******* were to getting hitched to whites, RIGHT?
> 
> Your opinion of what it means to belittle anything, given how laughable is your superficial distinctions, really doesn't impress me.
> 
> But, have a great weekend anyway!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Race and Sexual Deviancy are NOT Analogous in the Realm of "Rights".
> 
> Human Rights, YES... Redefining our Existence... NO.
> 
> Homosexuals don't Need to be Persecuted and they don't Require Society to call them "Married" for them to Couple.
> 
> When Blacks and Whites were Denied Marriage Based on Race that Defied our Natural Design.
> 
> A Black Man and a White Woman can ProCreate...
> 
> The Possibility Exists.
> 
> Marriage is Derived from our Very Existence.
> 
> Homosexuals are Incapable of Reflecting this Naturally.
> 
> As are Multiple Partners and Family.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Again, such may be your OPINION but.. i'll refer you to the "noses and assholes" rule.

I don't really care about how you want to mold rationalized discrimination.  Discrimination isn't defined by who can or cannot procreate or what YOU fathom is some "natural design".  There have been homosexuals in ancient culture continuing to this day.  These are facts.  When equality become a matter of who can achieve procreation then we'll let you know.


----------



## mal

Shogun said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> inequality is inequality.  There are no caveats regarding who is less qualified due to the variable nature of each form of social discrimination.  Jews were never owned in America.  do you think that keeps Aipac from making sure jews are not discriminated against?  Have fags NOT been cultural punching bags?  The act of lynching, in and of itself, is not the sole definition of discrimination.
> 
> so yes, there is a DIRECT comparison applicable given the common location of both happenings.
> 
> oh, ps... it was once illegal for whites to marry ******* too.  fancy that.  After all.. who were they to re-define marriage laws when whites were just as banned from getting hitched to ******* as ******* were to getting hitched to whites, RIGHT?
> 
> Your opinion of what it means to belittle anything, given how laughable is your superficial distinctions, really doesn't impress me.
> 
> But, have a great weekend anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Race and Sexual Deviancy are NOT Analogous in the Realm of "Rights".
> 
> Human Rights, YES... Redefining our Existence... NO.
> 
> Homosexuals don't Need to be Persecuted and they don't Require Society to call them "Married" for them to Couple.
> 
> When Blacks and Whites were Denied Marriage Based on Race that Defied our Natural Design.
> 
> A Black Man and a White Woman can ProCreate...
> 
> The Possibility Exists.
> 
> Marriage is Derived from our Very Existence.
> 
> Homosexuals are Incapable of Reflecting this Naturally.
> 
> As are Multiple Partners and Family.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, such may be your OPINION but.. i'll refer you to the "noses and assholes" rule.
> 
> I don't really care about how you want to mold rationalized discrimination.  Discrimination isn't defined by who can or cannot procreate or what YOU fathom is some "natural design".  There have been homosexuals in ancient culture continuing to this day.  These are facts.  When equality become a matter of who can achieve procreation then we'll let you know.
Click to expand...


It isn't what I Fathom... It's what is.

One Man and One Woman = Life Naturally... The Possibililty of it ONLY Exists with this Coupling... It's always been this way and always will be.

Two Women can NEVER ProCreate nor can Two Men... EVER.

ALL Homosexuals are Equipped to ProCreate but Choose to Defy it either by Will or Defect.

That Choice, they are Free to Make but Demanding that Society call that Choice Equal to what Creates them is Absurd.



peace...


----------



## Shogun

tha malcontent said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Race and Sexual Deviancy are NOT Analogous in the Realm of "Rights".
> 
> Human Rights, YES... Redefining our Existence... NO.
> 
> Homosexuals don't Need to be Persecuted and they don't Require Society to call them "Married" for them to Couple.
> 
> When Blacks and Whites were Denied Marriage Based on Race that Defied our Natural Design.
> 
> A Black Man and a White Woman can ProCreate...
> 
> The Possibility Exists.
> 
> Marriage is Derived from our Very Existence.
> 
> Homosexuals are Incapable of Reflecting this Naturally.
> 
> As are Multiple Partners and Family.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, such may be your OPINION but.. i'll refer you to the "noses and assholes" rule.
> 
> I don't really care about how you want to mold rationalized discrimination.  Discrimination isn't defined by who can or cannot procreate or what YOU fathom is some "natural design".  There have been homosexuals in ancient culture continuing to this day.  These are facts.  When equality become a matter of who can achieve procreation then we'll let you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't what I Fathom... It's what is.
> 
> One Man and One Woman = Life Naturally... The Possibililty of it ONLY Exists with this Coupling... It's always been this way and always will be.
> 
> Two Women can NEVER ProCreate nor can Two Men... EVER.
> 
> ALL Homosexuals are Equipped to ProCreate but Choose to Defy it either by Will or Defect.
> 
> That Choice, they are Free to Make but Demanding that Society call that Choice Equal to what Creates them is Absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


again, your definition of validation per procreation is neither here nor there.  end of line.  

Your definition of what is absurd has been filed with the rest of your opinions.  Thank you for traveling with Air Shogun.  Enjoy your travels and remember us when next you choose to fly.


----------



## Valerie

tha malcontent said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Not letting Students Illustrate Unnatural Coupling @ a School Dance is *NOT Analagous to the Lynching of Blacks.
> 
> You Cheapen the Atrocities that have Happened by doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to a dance is not a sexual illustration, it is a social event!
> 
> The public school should hold a dance for the entire class without discrimination.
> 
> The analogy is the discrimination, the marginalization, the righteous judgment and exclusion, the equal rights of public school students...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My Understanding was that One Girl wanted to Dress like a Boy...
> 
> Had she not, they would not have had an Issue.
> 
> They were being Exhibitionists for Deliberate Reasons.
> 
> They are Children and in a Minor Environment and this Agenda has NO Place there.
> 
> Let Adults make Sexually Deviant Choices and Leave the Kids out of this Fight.
Click to expand...




A girl wanted to wear a tux.  A boy wanted to wear a pony tail.

What's the difference? 



Kids will be kids for deliberate reasons, so what?

Again, going to a dance is not a sexual act.  

You want to punish people for being who they are and I think that's sad.


----------



## Samson

tha malcontent said:


> Two men can NEVER ProCreate ... EVER.





Are you sure?




It would explain Shogun.


----------



## Samson

Valerie said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to a dance is not a sexual illustration, it is a social event!
> 
> The public school should hold a dance for the entire class without discrimination.
> 
> The analogy is the discrimination, the marginalization, the righteous judgment and exclusion, the equal rights of public school students...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Understanding was that One Girl wanted to Dress like a Boy...
> 
> Had she not, they would not have had an Issue.
> 
> They were being Exhibitionists for Deliberate Reasons.
> 
> They are Children and in a Minor Environment and this Agenda has NO Place there.
> 
> Let Adults make Sexually Deviant Choices and Leave the Kids out of this Fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A girl wanted to wear a tux.  A boy wanted to wear a pony tail.
> 
> What's the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> Kids will be kids for deliberate reasons, so what?
> 
> Again, going to a dance is not a sexual act.
> 
> You want to punish people for being who they are and I think that's sad.
Click to expand...


I know, SAD...I wanna walk around nude in PUBLIC parks to exercise my "Right of Free Expression," yet all my narrow-minded, bigoted, EVUL neighbors refuse to stop calling the cops.


----------



## Valerie

Samson said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Understanding was that One Girl wanted to Dress like a Boy...
> 
> Had she not, they would not have had an Issue.
> 
> They were being Exhibitionists for Deliberate Reasons.
> 
> They are Children and in a Minor Environment and this Agenda has NO Place there.
> 
> Let Adults make Sexually Deviant Choices and Leave the Kids out of this Fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A girl wanted to wear a tux.  A boy wanted to wear a pony tail.
> 
> What's the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> Kids will be kids for deliberate reasons, so what?
> 
> Again, going to a dance is not a sexual act.
> 
> You want to punish people for being who they are and I think that's sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, SAD...I wanna walk around nude in PUBLIC parks to exercise my "Right of Free Expression," yet all my narrow-minded, bigoted, EVUL neighbors refuse to stop calling the cops.
Click to expand...




  Really?  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Samson

Valerie said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> A girl wanted to wear a tux.  A boy wanted to wear a pony tail.
> 
> What's the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> Kids will be kids for deliberate reasons, so what?
> 
> Again, going to a dance is not a sexual act.
> 
> You want to punish people for being who they are and I think that's sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, SAD...I wanna walk around nude in PUBLIC parks to exercise my "Right of Free Expression," yet all my narrow-minded, bigoted, EVUL neighbors refuse to stop calling the cops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Thanks for sharing!
Click to expand...


Val, there's really not much I won't do for rep......positive rep......


the kind you can give if you approve of a post..........like this post......


----------



## DiveCon

Samson said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, SAD...I wanna walk around nude in PUBLIC parks to exercise my "Right of Free Expression," yet all my narrow-minded, bigoted, EVUL neighbors refuse to stop calling the cops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Val, there's really not much I won't do for rep......positive rep......
> 
> 
> the kind you can give if you approve of a post..........like this post......
Click to expand...

rep ho


----------



## Samson

DiveCon said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Val, there's really not much I won't do for rep......positive rep......
> 
> 
> the kind you can give if you approve of a post..........like this post......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> rep ho
Click to expand...


----------



## Valerie

I gave it up!  Happy Friday!


----------



## Againsheila

Valerie said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> A girl wanted to wear a tux.  A boy wanted to wear a pony tail.
> 
> What's the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> Kids will be kids for deliberate reasons, so what?
> 
> Again, going to a dance is not a sexual act.
> 
> You want to punish people for being who they are and I think that's sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, SAD...I wanna walk around nude in PUBLIC parks to exercise my "Right of Free Expression," yet all my narrow-minded, bigoted, EVUL neighbors refuse to stop calling the cops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Thanks for sharing!
Click to expand...


My girlfriend used to sunbathe in her backyard.  Often she would undo her bikini top so she would get a tan and not have tan lines, until the boys next door discovered that often when she did that and the phone rang she would forget that she'd done that when she got up to run in and answer the phone.


----------



## DiveCon

Againsheila said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, SAD...I wanna walk around nude in PUBLIC parks to exercise my "Right of Free Expression," yet all my narrow-minded, bigoted, EVUL neighbors refuse to stop calling the cops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My girlfriend used to sunbathe in her backyard.  Often she would undo her bikini top so she would get a tan and not have tan lines, until the boys next door discovered that often when she did that and the phone rang she would forget that she'd done that when she got up to run in and answer the phone.
Click to expand...

LOL and they say boys arent smarter than girls
LOL


----------



## THE LIGHT

tha malcontent said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Race and Sexual Deviancy are NOT Analogous in the Realm of "Rights".
> 
> Human Rights, YES... Redefining our Existence... NO.
> 
> Homosexuals don't Need to be Persecuted and they don't Require Society to call them "Married" for them to Couple.
> 
> When Blacks and Whites were Denied Marriage Based on Race that Defied our Natural Design.
> 
> A Black Man and a White Woman can ProCreate...
> 
> The Possibility Exists.
> 
> Marriage is Derived from our Very Existence.
> 
> Homosexuals are Incapable of Reflecting this Naturally.
> 
> As are Multiple Partners and Family.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, such may be your OPINION but.. i'll refer you to the "noses and assholes" rule.
> 
> I don't really care about how you want to mold rationalized discrimination. Discrimination isn't defined by who can or cannot procreate or what YOU fathom is some "natural design". There have been homosexuals in ancient culture continuing to this day. These are facts. When equality become a matter of who can achieve procreation then we'll let you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't what I Fathom... It's what is.
> 
> One Man and One Woman = Life Naturally... The Possibililty of it ONLY Exists with this Coupling... It's always been this way and always will be.
> 
> Two Women can NEVER ProCreate nor can Two Men... EVER.
> 
> ALL Homosexuals are Equipped to ProCreate but Choose to Defy it either by Will or Defect.
> 
> That Choice, they are Free to Make but Demanding that Society call that Choice Equal to what Creates them is Absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...

 
Yes, but with evolution all things are possible if you just give them a little time.

You just wait... 4 trillion years from now men will be giving birth too.


----------



## THE LIGHT

Gadawg73 said:


> Nonelitist said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other news.... Christian children want to pray together at school and they are told by libs that they cannot. Liberals fail to care about these kids feelings.
> 
> 
> 
> You can pray all you want at any public school. I said prayers allthe way through college also.
> You can not have organized prayer. Anyone can pray at any time.
> What is wrong with a *slient* prayer on an individual basis?
Click to expand...

 
What is wrong with silent homos?


----------



## bodecea

THE LIGHT said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonelitist said:
> 
> 
> 
> In other news.... Christian children want to pray together at school and they are told by libs that they cannot. Liberals fail to care about these kids feelings.
> 
> 
> 
> You can pray all you want at any public school. I said prayers allthe way through college also.
> You can not have organized prayer. Anyone can pray at any time.
> What is wrong with a *slient* prayer on an individual basis?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is wrong with silent homos?
Click to expand...


We do a more fabulous silent than Heteros do.


----------



## mal

bodecea said:


> THE LIGHT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can pray all you want at any public school. I said prayers allthe way through college also.
> You can not have organized prayer. Anyone can pray at any time.
> What is wrong with a *slient* prayer on an individual basis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong with silent homos?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do a more fabulous silent than Heteros do.
Click to expand...


I see the Talking Dumptruck is still Advocating for her Lifestyle to be Pushed in Schools to Children!... 

Keep up the Good Fight! 



peace...


----------

